# سفر ياشر ..... الترجمة العربية الأولى



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2012)

*سفر ياشر .... من الأسفار التاريخية الغير كتابية ... وهو من الأسفار الأبكروفية للعهد القديم .... ورد ذكرة مرتان فى العهد القديم
مرة فى يشوع 10 : 13 حيث قيل (فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ 
ومرة فى صموئيل الثانى 1 : 18 حيث قيل (وَقَالَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ بَنُو يَهُوذَا «نَشِيدَ الْقَوْسِ». هُوَذَا ذَلِكَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي «سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ» 

والسفر لم يترجم للعربية حتى الآن ... ولا اعرف لماذا شدنى هذا السفر وأثار أهتمامى .... وكان ذلك فى حواراتى فى الإسلاميات... فقرر أن أترجمه ... وكان ذلك فاتحة لأكتشاف أحد مصادر التلمود اليهودى ... وبالتالى أحد مصادر القرآن ... واتمنى أن استكمل الترجمة ... أو أن يرسل لنا الرب خدام يساعدوننى فى استكمال هذا العمل الهام والذى يفسر لنا الكثير من الفكر الإسلامى الأسطورى وكشف أرتباطة بالفكر الأسطورى اليهودى

السفر يتكون من 91 أصحاح ... سأضع محتواياتها فى فهرس مختصر لهذا الكتاب التاريخى الهام

الرب يعطينى نعمة الأستكمال .... لأجل مجد أسمه القدوس *


----------



## نصر 29 (13 مارس 2012)

ترجم بس اللى بتترجمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2012)

*1- الإصحاح الأول: 
خَلْق آدم وحواء - السقوط - ولادة قايين وهابيل - هابيل راعي خِراف - قايين فلاح بالأرض - الشجار بين الأخوين ونتيجته - قايين، القاتل الأول، مَلْعُون من الرب

2- الإصحاح الثاني: 
مولدُ شيث - بْدأُ الشعب يتَكَاثُر وصار وثنيا - الجزء الثالث من الأرضِ يُدمّرَ - الأرض تُلَعن وتُصير فاسدة من خلال فجورِ البشر - ملك حكيم وصالح يَتنبّأُ بالطوفان - مولد أخنوخ

3- الإصحاح الثالث:
أخنوخ يَحْكمُ الأرض - أخنوخ يُؤسّسُ البر على الأرضِ - بعد أن يحُكْم اخنوخ مائتان وأربعون سنةَ رُفَع إلى السماء
‏
4- الإصحاح الرابع: 
شعبُ الأرضِ يُصبحُ فاسدِاً ثانياً - مولد نوح

5- الإصحاح الخامس:
نوح ومَتُوشَالَحَ يناديان بالتوبةً لمائة وعشرون سنةِ - نوح يَبْني الفُلك - موت مَتُوشَالَحَ

6- الإصحاح السادس:
حفظ الحيوانات والوحوش والطيور في الفُلكِ - نوح وأبنائه وزوجاتهم يدخلون الفلك - الشعب يريد الدخول عندما مجيءُ الطوفان - نوح يمكث سنة في الفُلكِ

7- الإصحاح السابع:
أجيال نوح حام - سَرقة الأقمصة الجلدِ التى صنعها الرب لآدم وتئول إلى نِمْرُودَ الصياد الجبّار، الذي صار ملكاَ على كل الأرضِ - مولد إبرآم

8- الإصحاح الثامن:
حكماء نِمْرُودَ ، من قبل تكهنِهم، يَتنبّئون بالشرَّ الذي سيفعله لمملكةِ نِمْرُودَ - حكماء نمرود يلتمسون قَتْل الطفلِ إبرآم - آبرآم وأمِّه ومربيته يختبّئونِ في كهف لعشْر سَنَواتِ

9- الإصحاح التاسع: 
إبرآم يَذْهبُ إلى نوح وسام وهو بعمر العاشَرة, ويبقي مَعهم تسع وثلاثون سنةِ، ويتعَلَّمُ كُلّ طرقِ الرب - شرّ نِمْرُودَ  وشعبه فيَقترحونَ بِناء برج يبلغ السماءِ ويَخْلُعون الرب عن السُّلطة - بلبلة الألسنةِ

10- الإصحاح العاشر:
انتشارَ أحفاد نوح على كل الأرضِ وتُشيّدُوهم مُدنَ لأنفسهم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2012)

*11- الإصحاح الحادي عشر: 
شرّ نِمْرُودَ  يسود - أصنام تَارَحَ ، أبّو إبرآم عندما كان عمر خمسين سنةً - إبرآم يُرجعُ لبيتِ أبَيه ويَكتشفُ أصنامَه يصنع ذريعة ليهْدمهم بعد أن عْملُ وجبة لحم لذيذ للآلهةِ - إبرآم يَأْخذُ فأس ويُهدّمُهم ويتْركُ الفأسَ في يد أكبرِهم، حتي عندما يكتشفَ الأمر لأبّيه، سيخبَرُه إبرآم إن الإله الكبير قام بغضب وهدم زملائَه - تَارَحَ  في غضبِه يَشي بإبرآم عند الملكِ، الذي أحضره أمام العرشِ ليحاكمِه - إبرآم يُحذّرُ أبوه والملك، أمام كُلّ الأمراء بشرورِ عبادةِ الأصنام

12- الإصحاح الثاني عشر: 
وَضعَ إبرآم في السجنِ، ويُدانُ بعد عشَر أيامِ بإلقائه فى أتون النار - أخيه هَارَانَ لكونه يتَّهم بشكل خاطئ يُحْكَمُ عليه بنفس المصيرِ - لكون قلب هَارَانَ لم يكَنَ مستقيماً أمام الرب، هَلكَ، لكن إبرآم يُنقَذُ - يَحْلمُ الملكُ بإبرآم، ويَنْشدُ حياتَه ثانيةً - إبرآم يَهْربُ إلى بيتِ نوح

13- الإصحاح الثالث عشر: 
بسبب إبرآم تَارَحَ  وكُلّ بيته، مَع إبرآم، يَتْركُ أُورِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ ليذِهب إلى أرضَ كنعان - يَتأخّرونَ في حَارَانَ ، حيث ظْهرُ الرب لإبرآم - على شرطِ الإخلاصِ، يَتعهّدُ بعديد مِنْ البركاتِ - إبرآم يَأْخذُ زوجتَه بأمر من الرب وكُلّ ما يخصه ويَذْهبَ إلى أرضِ كنعان، حيث يَظْهرُ الرب ثانيةً له ويَعهّدُ له أرضَ كنعان كميراث أبدي - بعد خمس عشْرة سنةِ، يَعُودُ إبرآم لحَارَانَ  لزيَاْرَة أبّيه - يُعلّمُه كثيرُاُ كي يسير في طرقِ الرب - يؤمر مرَة ثانيةً للذِهاب إلى كنعان، حيث يَبْني مذبحاً الرب - يُجدّدُ عهده مَعه

14- الإصحاح الرابع عشر:  
حيلة‏ ريكايون لسلب مال المصريين

15- الإصحاح الخامس عشر: 
بسبب المجاعةِ في كنعان، يَذْهبُ إبرآم إلى مصر - يُخبرُ الناسَ بأنّ ساره أختُه، بسبب جمالِها - فرعون يَرْغبُ أَخْذها، لكن ملاكِ الرب يمْنُعُه - إعلان الحقَّيقة، وساره تُعادُ إلى إبرآم، بعديد مِنْ الهدايا - إبرآم يعود إلى بيتِه - مشاكل بين لوط وإبرآم بسبب ماشيةِ لوط - لوط يرحل إلى سَدُومَ 

16- الإصحاح السادس عشر:
أربعة ملوكِ مَع ثمانمائة ألف رجلِ يَشْنّونَ حرب ضدّ سَدُومَ  ومُدن السهلِ، ويُهدّمونَ ويَنْهبونَ شعَوبها - إبرآم، بسْماعُ أنّ لوط أسّرُ، يَجمّعُ حوالي ثلاثمائة رجلَ ويُطاردَ الملوكَ ويَستعيدُ الأسرى ويَضْربُ كل جيوشَ الملوك المُتحالفين - عند عودتِه، إبرآم يلتقي بأدُونِي صَادَقَ، ملك أورشليم - نفس الشئ كَانَ سام إبرآم يُعطي أدُونِي صَادَقَ العُشر‏ من كُلّ ما أَخذَه ويُباركُ منه - إبرآم يُعيدُ إلى كُلّ رجلِ أملاكه التي استعادَها في الحربِ، ويعُودُ إلى حبرون - الرب يَظْهرُ ثانيةً لإبرآم ويَعِدُه بأن يباركه بذريّة‏ غير معدودة - ساره, لكونها بدون أطفال, تَهِبُ هَاجَرَ لإبرآم كزوجة، وتُصبحُ غيورة مِنْها وتؤذيها - الملاك يُريّحُ هَاجَرَ - مولد إسماعيل

17- الإصحاح السابع عشر: 
الرب يَظْهرُ لإبرآم ويُؤسّسُ عهدَ الختانِ، ويَدْعو اسمَه إبراهيم، وساراي، يَدْعوها ساره

18- الإصحاح الثامن عشر: 
إبراهيم يَستضيفُ ثلاثة ملائكةِ، الذين يأْكلُون مَعه - ساره توْعُد بابن - شعوب سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَة وكُلّ مُدن السهلِ يصبحُون بغاية الشرّ

19- الإصحاح التاسع عشر: 
رجاسة شعبِ سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ  - ملاكان يُرسلان لإنْقاذ لوط - مُدن السهلِ وكُلّ ساكنيها يُبادوا بالنارِ

20- الإصحاح العشرين: 
إبراهيم يَذْهبُ إلى أرضِ الفلسطينيين، ويُخبرُ الناسَ ثانيةً بأنّ ساره أختُه - أَبِيمَالِكُ، الملك يُريدُها زوجة - الملاك يُحذّرُه ويَأْمرُه بإرجاعها لزوجِها - كل الأرضُ أضيرت بسبب هذه المسألةِ - ساره تعود إلى إبراهيم، وتَتوسّلُ للرب أن يشَفَي شعب أَبِيمَالِكُ
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 مارس 2012)

*الترجمة من العبري ولا انجليزي

وياريت نبذه كامله عن الكتاب الذي بين يدك

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الترجمة من العبري ولا انجليزي
> 
> وياريت نبذه كامله عن الكتاب الذي بين يدك
> 
> ...



*الترجمة من الإنجليزية منشورة على الأنترنت

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/jasher/files/jasher.html
*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> والسفر لم يترجم للعربية حتى الآن ... ولا اعرف لماذا شدنى هذا السفر وأثار أهتمامى .... وكان ذلك فى حواراتى فى الإسلاميات... فقرر أن أترجمه ... وكان ذلك فاتحة لأكتشاف أحد مصادر التلمود اليهودى ... وبالتالى أحد مصادر القرآن ... واتمنى أن استكمل الترجمة ... أو أن يرسل لنا الرب خدام يساعدوننى فى استكمال هذا العمل الهام والذى يفسر لنا الكثير من الفكر الإسلامى الأسطورى وكشف أرتباطة بالفكر الأسطورى اليهودى
> 
> السفر يتكون من 91 أصحاح ... سأضع محتواياتها فى فهرس مختصر لهذا الكتاب التاريخى الهام
> 
> الرب يعطينى نعمة الأستكمال .... لأجل مجد أسمه القدوس [/B]



*لو حضرتك محتاج اى مساعدة فى اى حاجة ، ممكن اساعد ده طبعا لو سمحت يعنى *[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *لو حضرتك محتاج اى مساعدة فى اى حاجة ، ممكن اساعد ده طبعا لو سمحت يعنى *



*تقدر تترجم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (14 مارس 2012)

*أنا أيضا سفر ياشر شدني وأثار أهتمامي 
*
*أنا اللي سمعت أنه كان** يضم الأغاني الشعبية المتداولة بين اليهود، حول الأحداث    الهامة دينية ومدنية** وأناشيد عسكرية للجنود

بالتوفيق في الترجمة ^^ لو كنت أعرف إنجليزي كان ساعدتك ^^
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

*20- الإصحاح العشرين: 
إبراهيم يَذْهبُ إلى أرضِ الفلسطينيين ويُخبرُ الناسَ ثانيةً بأنّ ساره أختُه - أَبِيمَالِكُ، الملك يُريدُها زوجة - الملاك يُحذّرُه ويَأْمرُه بإرجاعها لزوجِها - كل الأرضُ أضيرت بسبب هذه المسألةِ -  ساره ترجع إلى إبراهيم وتَتوسّلُ للرب أن يشَفَي أناسِ أَبِيمَالِكُ.

21- الإصحاح الحادي والعشرين:
مولد إسحاق مُسبّبُاً فَرَح كثيرَ بين أصدقاءِ إبراهيم - إسماعيل يُحاولُ قَتْل إسحاق وبسبب ذلك يُطْرَدُ مَع أمِّه - إسماعيل يُباركُ بثرواتِ وبذرية.

22- الإصحاح الثاني والعشرين: 
إسماعيل يَعُودُ إلى أبّيه مَع زوجاتِه وأولاده - إبراهيم يَعُودُ إلى كنعان ويَجْعلُ بيتَه في بئر سبع، حيث يَستضيفُ كُلّ الغرباء ويُعلّمُهم طرقَ الرب - إسحاق وحديث إسماعيل - ذبيحة إسحاق نبؤه - رأي الشيطانِ فى أبِّو المؤمنينِ.

23- الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين: 
أَمرَ إبراهيم بتَقديم إسحاق كذبيحة في أرضِ الموريا - طاعة إبراهيم - مأساة ساره - ما حَدثَ في الطّريق - الشيطان يُحاولُ إعاقتهم - إسحاق يقبل أن يكون ذبيحة - الأبّ والإبن وحدهما - رغبة إسحاق - إسحاق يُساعدُ أبّاه في بناء المذبحِ - إبراهيم وإسحاق يَبْكيانِ بكاءً مرَّاً ومع ذلك فْرحان لكونهما حْسَبوا جديرين أمام الرب - تقييد إسحاق ووَضعَه على المذبحِ - ملائكةُ الرب تَتشفّعُ لأجل إسحاق الذي تحرر بناء على طلب الرب - تقٌديم كبش عوض إسحاق- الشيطان بمكرِه وشرورِه يُسبّبُ موتَ ساره.

24- الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين:
إبراهيم يَشتري موضع دفنِ - إرسال إسحاق إلى بيتِ سام وعَابِرَ ليتَعَلّم طرقِ الرب - إرسال اليعازر ليجلب زوجة لإسحاق - اليعازر يَذْهبُ إلى بيتِ بَتُوئِيلُ ويَجْلبُ رِفْقَةَ .

25- الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين: 
إبراهيم يَأْخذُ قَطُورَةُ زوجة وينجب منها ستّة أبناءِ - أجيال أبناءِ قَطُورَةُ وأجيال إسماعيل.

26- الإصحاح السادس والعشرين: 
إسحاق ورِفْقَةَ يَصلّيانِ من أجل الأبناء - صلواتهم تُستجاب وينجبان عيسو ويعقوب - إبراهيم بعد إعادة حساب كُلّ أعمال الرب العجيبة يُوجّهُ أبنه للمَسير في طريقِه وحفظ وصاياه - في السَنَةِ الخامسة عشرةِ لحياة يعقوب وعيسو يَمُوتُ إبراهيم ويُدفن مِن قِبل كُلّ ملوك الأرضِ - يَنْدبُ كُلّ الناس وحتى الأطفال إبراهيم .

27- الإصحاح السابع والعشرين: 
عيسو يَقْتلُ نِمْرُودَ  وأثنين مِنْ رجالِه الجبّارينِ - عيسو يعود للبيت مُرهَقِ مِنْ المعركةِ ويَبِيعُ حقَّ بكوريته.

28- الإصحاح الثامن والعشرين: 
بسبب المجاعةِ يَذْهبُ إسحاق إلى جَرَارَ أرض الفلسطينيين - بَعْدَ المجاعةَ يَعُودُ بسلطان الرب إلى حبرون - يعقوب يُرسَلُ إلى بيتِ سام حيث يَمْكثُ أثنين وثلاثون سَنَة ليتَعَلّم طرقِ الرب - عيسو لم يَذْهبَ مع إسحاق ويَتزوّجُ من امرأة كَنْعَانِيَّةِ .

29- الإصحاح التاسع والعشرين: 
يعقوب يَحْصلُ بالخداعِ على بركة أخِيه - يعقوب يَخَافُ غضبَ أخَيه ويَهْربُ إلى بيتِ عَابِرَ، حيث مْكثُ أربع عشْرة سنةِ - عيسو يَتزوّجُ ثانيةً امرأة من أرض كنعان - يعقوب يَعُودُ إلى أبّيه، لكن لأنه ما زالَ مُهدّدَ مِن قِبل عيسو، تنْصُحُه أمِّه أَنْ يَذْهبَ إلى أخِيها لابان  في حَارَانَ - يعقوب يَذْهبُ إلى حَارَانَ ، لكون أبّيه نصحه أَنْ لا يَتزوّجَ أيّ مِنْ بناتِ كنعان - مُهاجمة يعقوب فى الطريقِ مِن قِبل أبن عيسو ويسْرُقُ كُلّ ممتلكاته.

30- الإصحاح الثلاثين: 
عندما يَصِلُ يعقوب إلى جبلِ الموريا يَظْهرُ الرب له ويُؤسّسُ عهدَه مَعه - وُصُول يعقوب إلى بيتِ خاله ويعمل سبع سَنَواتَ لأجل راحيل.*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تقدر تترجم ؟؟؟؟*


*
ممكن حضرتك تبعت لى جزء اترجمه و ابعته لحضرتك تشوف مستوى الترجمة ؟؟.. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

*31- الإصحاح الحادي والثلاثين:
يعقوب يُخْدَعُ ويُعطي ليئة بدلاً مِنْ راحيل، لكنه يُعطي راحيل بسبع سَنَواتِ أخري - يعقوب يَخْدمُ لابان ستّ سَنَواتَ أخرى بأجرِ ويصبحُ غني جداً عندما يَظْهرُ الرب إليه ويأْمرُه بالعَودة إلى أرضِ كنعان - يعقوب يَطِيعُ ويَترك لابان - راحيل تسْرقُ آلهة أبَيها كي لا يَعْرفُ أين هَربَ يعقوب - لابان يُطارد يعقوب لكنه يُؤسّسُ معه عهد سلامِ - لابان يَكسرُ عهده بإرسال أبنه سرَّاً إلى عيسو كي يَسْقطُ يعقوب في يديه - عيسو، مَع أربعمائة رجلِ، يُريدُ إبادة يعقوب.

32- الإصحاح الثاني والثلاثين: 
يعقوب يُرسلُ رسالة سلامِ إلى أَخِّيه، الذى يرْفضُها باحتقار، ويتقدّمُ لإبادته- قوات ملائكية تجعل مخافَة يعقوب تقْع على عيسو، ويَذْهبُ للقائه بسلام، في استجابة لصلاةِ يعقوب - يعقوب يُصارعُ ملاكِ الرب.

33- الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثين: 
يعقوب يَذْهبُ إلى شَكِيمَ - أميرُ شَكِيمَ يُدنّسُ دِينَةُ ابنة يعقوب - شَكِيمَ يَرْغبُها زوجة.

34- الإصحاح الرابع والثلاثين: 
خِيانة‏ شَكِيمَ - شِمْعُونَ وَلاَوِيَ ، أبناء يعقوب، يَنتقمُان لشرفِ أختِهم دِينَةُ  ويُهدّمُان كُلّ المدينةِ، ويَنْهبُونها - شعبُ كنعان يُتآمرُ للانتِقام لقضيّةَ شَكِيمَ - إسحاق ويعقوب يَصلّيانِ لأجل المعونة

35- الإصحاح الخامس والثلاثين: 
مخافة الرب تقِعُ على الكنعانيين ولا يُحاربونَ يعقوب.

36- الإصحاح السادس والثلاثين: 
يعقوب يَذْهب هو وبيته  إلى بيت إيل، حيث يَظْهرُ الرب له ويَدْعوه اسمَه إسرائيل ويُباركه. -أجيال يعقوب وعيسو.

37- الإصحاح السابع والثلاثين: 
عُودُة يعقوب إلى شَكِيمَ - تجمّعُ ملوكُ كنعان ثانيةً ضدّ يعقوب. بَنِي  يعقوب العشَر ومائة مِنْ خدامِهم يُحاربونَ الكنعانيين والعموريين وينجحون.

38- 39: الإصحاح الثامن والثلاثين والتاسع والثلاثين : 
بَنِي  يعقوب يُدمّرُون عديد مِنْ مُدنِ كنعان وكُلّ أمّمهم.

40- الإصحاح الأربعين: 
واحد وعشرون ملك, المتبقون من كنعان، يَخَافُون بَنِي  يعقوب ويصنعون سلام دائم مَعهم.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *
> ممكن حضرتك تبعت لى جزء اترجمه و ابعته لحضرتك تشوف مستوى الترجمة ؟؟.. *



*ترجم الأصحاح 25
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/jasher/files/25.htm*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

*41- الإصحاح الحادي والأربعين: 
يوسف، إبن يعقوب، يَحْلمُ بإعلائِه على إخوتِه. لكُونَه مُفضّلَ من أبيه يغير إخوته منه - إرسال يوسف لأفَتقُّاد إخوتِه - التآمر ضدّه، وبمشورة رَأُوبَيْنَ يَوضِعُ في حفرة.

42- الإصحاح الثاني والأربعين: 
يوسف يُباعُ لجماعة مِدْيَانِيُّونَ ، الذين يبيعَونه للإسماعيليين، الذين يأخذونه إلى مصر - أحداث رحلتِه إلى مصر ومأساتِه فى الطريقِ.

43- الإصحاح الثالث والأربعين: 
حزن رَأُوبَيْنَ لكونه لم يَجِدُ يوسف في الحفرةِ - إخوة يوسف يَستطيعونَ تَضليل أبّيهم بغْمس قميصه في الدمّ - حزن يعقوب بفقدانِ أبنه.

44- الإصحاح الرابع والأربعين: 
يوسف يُباعُ لِفُوطِيفَارَ، أحد موظفي فرعون - زليخة، زوجة فُوطِيفَارَ، تنْشدُ إغْواء يوسف كي يَفعلُ الشر، لكنه يرْفُض كُلّ تَحَرّشها - اتَّهامُ يوسف ظلماً مِن قِبلها ومُحاكمته - تبَرَّئته مِن قِبل قضاته، لكن لأجل اتهام زوجةِ فُوطِيفَار، يُلقي فى السجنِ.

45- الإصحاح الخامس والأربعين: 
عائلات بَنِي يعقوب.

46- الإصحاح السادس والأربعين: 
يوسف يُفسّرُ أحلام زميليه فى السجن.

47- الإصحاح السابع والأربعين: 
إسحاق يُباركُ أبنيه ويَمُوتُ - تقسيم أملاكه - عيسو يَأْخذُ كُلّ الأملاك الشخصية ويعقوب يَختار أن يرثَ أرضِ كنعان-  دفن غسحاق بكهفِ الْمَكْفِيلَةِ.

49- الإصحاح الثامن والأربعين: 
أحلام فرعونِ- فرعونِ لا يَتلقّى تفسير مرضي مِنْ السحرةِ فيأمر بقتل حكماءَه - سَاقِيَ المَلِكِ  يُعلنُ مواهب يوسف لفرعونِ - إحضار يوسف الملكِ، الذي يروي أحلامه له - يوسف يُفسّرُ رؤى فرعون بموهبة من الله - توقع مجاعة عظيمة.

40- الإصحاح التاسع الأربعين: 
فرعونُ يُجمّعُ كُلّ عظماء المملكةِ، ويَطْلبُ تَعيين يوسف كحُاكْم لمصر - عظماء المملكةِ يَعترضونَ لأنه لا يَستطيعُ التكلم بكُلّ لغاتِ الأرضِ السبعون - ملاكُ يَفتقّدُ يوسف ويُعلّمُه كُلّ لغات الأرضِ - عندما يقف يوسف أمام الملكِ حكمته ومعرفته ترضى فرعون وكُلّ أمراء مصر ويٌعيَّنُ الثاني بعد الملكِ، وكُلّ السلطة تُعطي له - يوسف صار غنيا ويلبَس رداءِ الأمراء ويُنَادى به كحاكمِ لمصر. يوسف يُعطي ابنة فُوطِي فَارَعَ زوجة.

50- الإصحاح الخمسين: 
يوسف يَذْهبُ لمُسَاعَدَة الإسماعيليين ضدّ أعدائهم - مجاعةُ عظيمُه تسُودُ مصر كما تَوقّعَ يوسف - أبني يوسف، مَنَسَّى وأَفْرَايِمَ - يوسف يُخزّنُ طعام في كافة أنحاء مصر - فساد الطعام المَخْزُون مِن قِبل المصريين - المجاعةُ تَسُودُ كُلّ الأرض ويوسف يَبِيع الذرةً لكُلّ المصريون وللأمم المحيطة - يوسف متيقن بأنّ أخوته لابد وأَنْ يأتوا إلى مصر لأجل الذرةِ ويُرتّبُ للقائهم عند مجيئهم.
*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ترجم الأصحاح 25
> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/jasher/files/25.htm*



*انا بجد كنت عايز اساعد ، بس المشكلة ان الاسماء اللى حضرتك بعتهالى عشان اترجمها دى انا معرفهاش يعنى انا مش عايز اترجم اسم غلط .. اعذرنى انا مبفهمش فى الاسماء دى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *انا بجد كنت عايز اساعد ، بس المشكلة ان الاسماء اللى حضرتك بعتهالى عشان اترجمها دى انا معرفهاش يعنى انا مش عايز اترجم اسم غلط .. اعذرنى انا مبفهمش فى الاسماء دى *



*ضع الأسماء كما هى بالإنجليزى*


----------



## sam176 (14 مارس 2012)

و انا ممكن اساعد فى الترجمة  من فضلك حدد لى جزء


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> و انا ممكن اساعد فى الترجمة  من فضلك حدد لى جزء



*شكرا .... 

ممكن الأصحاح 26 ؟؟؟

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/anonymous/jasher/files/26.htm
*


----------



## sam176 (14 مارس 2012)

الايه من 1-9 اذا حازت رضاءك الترجمه ساكمل غدا 
1- و لم تحمل رفقه حتى بلغ عمر اسحق ابن ابراهيم 59 عاما
2-وقالت رفقه لاسحق حقا ياسيدى لقد سمعت ان امك ساره لم تحمل حتى صلى سيدى ابراهيم لها فحملت بك
3- ولهذا فلتقف وتصلى لله و هو سيسمع صلاتك ويتذكرننا برحمته
4-فاجاب اسحق زوجته رفقه لقد صلى ابراهيم لله لاعطائه نسل كثير ومن خلال هذا سنحصل نحن على النسل 
5-فاجابت رفقه بل قف انت امام الله وصلى و سيسمع الله لصلاتك و سيعطينا ابناء فسمع اسحق لكلام زوجته رفقه و ذهبا الى ارض المريا و صلا هناك ساعين لله و لما وصل للمكان وقف اسحق وصلى لله لاجل عقم زوجته
6-وقال اسحق ايها الرب اله السماء و الارض الذى تملاء رحمته السماء و الارض يا من اخرجت ابى من بيت ابيه و من ارض ميلاده و اتيت به الى هذه الارض وقلت له لنسلك اعطى الارض وبهذا وعدته و اعلنت له انك ستكثره كنجوم السماء و كرمل البحر  فليتحقق كلامك الذى وعدته لابي 
7-لانه اليك عيوننا لتعطينا النسل  الذى وعدته لنا لان عيوننا نحوك انت وحدك
8-واسمع يا رب صلاة اسحق ابن ابراهيم وولتستجب و تحمل زوجته رفقه
9-وبعد هذا بسبعة اشهر تزاحم طفلان فى رحمها فاضطربت و استشارت نساء الارض الذين حولها عما اذا حدث هذا لاى منهم فاجابنها بلا


----------



## geocrmi (14 مارس 2012)

*شو هي الترجمه هيك عل فاضي لازم تكون بقيادة كاملة من الروح القدس ، يجب أن تصلوا قبل أن تترجموا أي شيء لأن كل من زاد حرف واحد على هذا الكتاب المقدس الله يزيد عليه اللعنات​*


----------



## sam176 (14 مارس 2012)

geocrmi قال:


> *شو هي الترجمه هيك عل فاضي لازم تكون بقيادة كاملة من الروح القدس ، يجب أن تصلوا قبل أن تترجموا أي شيء لأن كل من زاد حرف واحد على هذا الكتاب المقدس الله يزيد عليه اللعنات​*




اولا هو ليس  من الكتاب المقدس بل من اسفار التلمود التى لا تعترف بها الكنائس التقليديه و لا يقرا فيها ابدا و استطيع التاكيد انك لا قرائته و لا تعرف احد قراءه 

ثانيا هى ليست ترجمة قانونيه و لن يطبع ولن يطلب منك ان تدفع اى شئ بل هى محاوله لتعريف القارئ الذى لا يستطيع القراءه لا بالعبريه او الانجليزيه بمحتويات هذا السفر بدلا من الجهل به

ثالثا
يمكنك ان تبدا اولا بشكر كل من تعب و مراجعة وتصحيح اى خطا ان وجد او ترجمته انت او تكليف مترجم متخصص وتدفع له اجر

الى صوت ضارخ اعتذر لردى عليه وانا اعلم انك تعرف كم احبك فارجو تقبل على ردى
و اضم صوتى الى الكثيرين فى شكرك لتعليمى و الكثيرين فانا لم اكن اعلم عنه شئ كما الحال فى ترجمتك لكتاب  Emmerich
الام المسيح و الذى طبعته انا و زوجتى وقرائناه مرارا


----------



## sam176 (15 مارس 2012)

تصحيح لاية رقم 8
وسمع الرب لصلاة اسحق ابن ابراهيم واستجاب له و حملت زوجته رفقه
 اسف على الخطا فى ايه 8 فقد كنت فى على وشك مغادرتى العمل ولم اراجع ما كتبت


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> تصحيح لاية رقم 8
> وسمع الرب لصلاة اسحق ابن ابراهيم واستجاب له و حملت زوجته رفقه
> اسف على الخطا فى ايه 8 فقد كنت فى على وشك مغادرتى العمل ولم اراجع ما كتبت



*شكرا حبيبى على ترجمتك ... وهى جيدة جداً ... وردك على الزميل المعترض موضوعى وسليم .... 
هل نكمل ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2012)

*51- الإصحاح الحادي والخمسين:
يعقوب يَبْعثُ أبنائه العشَر الكبار إلى مصر لأجل الطعامِ. يعقوب يطلب من أبناءه أَنْ لا يَدْخلوا من بابِ واحد بل يدُخُلون مُنفصلين - في الطّريق يَتعهّد الأخوة بأن يبحثوا عن يوسف، وإن لم يَستطيعوا فك أسره فأنهم سيأَخْذونه بالقوة - الأخوة يَدْخلونَ من عشْرة أبوابِ ويَنتشرونَ للبحث عن يوسف لمدة ثلاثة أيامَ. يوسف - أثناء بحث الأخوة يوسف يرسل رجالُه للعثور عليهم - عندما يَجدَهم رجال يوسف يُحضرونهم أمام يوسف الذي اتّهمهم بالتجسسِ - يوسف يُرسلُ إخوته لموطنهم بالذرةِ ويبقي شَمْعُونَ كرهينة حتى يَجيئونَ ثانيةً إلى مصر مَع أَخِّيهم الأصغرِ - أخوة يوسف يُندهشونَ للعثور على أموالِهم في أكياسِهم مع الذرةِ.

52- الإصحاح الثاني والخمسين: 
حُزن يعقوب لغيابِ شَمْعُونَ - يعقوب يَرْفضُ تَرْك بِنْيَامِينَ يَذْهبُ - يعقوب عندما يغلبه الجوعِ هو وعائلتَه يوافق على نزولهم ويهودا يتعهد بالحفاظ على بنيامين ويُخبرُ أبّوه عن مجدِ وعظمِة وسلطةِ حاكمِ مصر ويُقدّمُ نفسه كضمان لأَخِّيه الأصغرِ - يعقوب يَقْبلُ ويَبْعثُ أبنائَه ثانيةً إلى مصر مَع رسالة وهدية تصالح إلى الحاكمِ.

53- الإصحاح الثالث والخمسين: 
بَنِي يعقوب يَذْهبُون ثانيةً إلى مصر لأجل الخبزِ - بِنْيَامِينَ يقف أمام يوسف - كأس يوسف - سلوك يوسف نحو بِنْيَامِينَ - يوسف يُعلنُ عن نفسه لبنيامين - يوسف يعتزم‏ أن يبَرْهَنَ لإخوتِه بإبْعاد بِنْيَامِينَ عنهم ويضِعُ كأسَه في كيسِ ِنْيَامِينَ  للذرةِ ويرسلُهم لموطنهم إلى أبّيهم - يوسف يُرسَلُ خلفهم رجاله ويَتّهمُونهم بسَرِقَة كأسِ سيدِهم ويرجعونهم إلى يوسف - بِنْيَامِينَ  يُنتزع من اخوته بِالقوة ويطلب منهم الرجوع في طريقهم.

54- الإصحاح الرابع والخمسين: 
يهوذا يقتحم الباب ليصُل إلى يوسف وبِنْيَامِينَ - بنيامين يُعدد عديد مِنْ أعمالِ إخوتِه الجبّارةِ ويُهدّدَ بتَحْطيم كُلّ مصر إن لم يُطلق صراح بِنْيَامِينَ - يوسف يَتشاجرُ مع إخوتِه ويَتّهمُهم ببَيْع أَخِّيهم - ابناء يعقوب يبدءون بشَنّ حرب على المصريين ويُرعبون كل الأرضَ - بعد إرْضاء نفسه بتوبتِهم عن بيع أَخِّيهم يوسف يُعلنُ نفسه لهم ويَمْنحُهم هدايا - أخوة يوسف يقفون أمام فرعونِ الذي يَأْمرُ يوسف بإحضار كُلّ عائلته إلى مصر - يوسف يُرسلُ عرباتَ لهذا الغرضِ محمّلة بالهدايا - فرح يعقوب بعَلّمه بأنّ يوسف ما زالَ حيّاً.

55- الإصحاح الخامس والخمسين: 
الرب يَأْمرُ يعقوب بالنزول إلى مصر حيث سَيَجْعلُه أمة عظيمة - يوسف وكُلّ مصر يَذْهبونِ للقاء يعقوب - وهب أرضَ جاثان ليعقوب وأبنائه.

56- الإصحاح السادس والخمسين: 
بعد سبع عشْرة سنةِ في مصر يعقوب يَمُوتُ بعد أن بارك أولاده ويَوصيهم أن يمضوا فى طريقِ الرب - يوسف يَصْعدُ هو وإخوته وكُلّ عظماء مصر إلى كنعان لدَفْن يعقوب - عيسو يَدّعي أن أرضَ كنعان تخصه وأنه لَنْ يَسْمحَ ليوسف بدَفْن أبّيه بها - بعد قتال عيسو وعديد مِنْ شعبهِ يعقوب يُدفنُ بِالقوة - كُلّ ملوك كنعان جاؤوا لإكرام يعقوب.

57- الإصحاح السابع والخمسين: 
ابناء عيسو يَشْنّونَ حرب على بَنِي  يعقوب ويَقتلون العديد منهم - سبى البعض إلى مصر - بَنِي عيسو يُجنّدُون شعب سَعِيرَ لمُرَافَقَتهم إلى مصر لإنْقاذ إخوتِهم - يوسف وإخوته والمصريون يَقْتلُون ستّمائة ألف - تقريباً كُلّ الرجال القدرة لسَعِيرَ يُقْتَلون لكونهم شْنّواَ حرب مَع بَنِي عيسو ليخرجوهم مِنْ أرضِهم - عيسو يَنتصرُ ويُبيدُ بَنِي  سَعِيرَ تماماً.

58- الإصحاح الثامن والخمسين: 
فرعون يَمُوتُ وكل حكومة مصر تَنْقلُ إلى يوسف لكون فرعون أصغر من أنْ يَكُونَ سوي حاكم إسمي - بَنِي  عيسو يأتون ثانيةً ضدّ الإسرائيليين، ويَؤذونهم ثانيةً.

59- الإصحاح التاسع والخمسين: 
ذريّة‏ يعقوب في مصر - بعد تَنَبُّأ بأنَّ الرب سيُحرّرُ إخوتَه مِنْ مصر يوسف يَمُوتُ ويُدفنُ والإسرائيليون يُحكمون مِن قِبل المصريين.

60- الإصحاح الستون: 
صَفْوُا، إبن أَلِيفَازَ، إبن عِيسُو، الذي أُسّرَ مِن قِبل يوسف حيث دَفنَ أبّاه، يَهْربُ مِنْ مصر بكُلّ رجاله.*


----------



## sam176 (16 مارس 2012)

من عدد 10-الى نهاية الاصحاح
10-و قالت لهم لماذا انا الوحيده بين نساء الارض"  التى حملت هكذا " فذهبت الى ارض المريا لتجد اجابه من الرب على هذا و ذهبت الى شيم وابنه ابير لتسالهم فى هذا الامر وليسالوا الرب عن هذا الامر الخاص بها
11-وطلبت من ابراهيم ان يسال الرب عما عم بها
12-فسال الجميع الرب عن هذا الامر فاجابها الرب عن طريقهم طفلان فى رحمك منهم يخرج شعبان . شعب اقوى من الاخر و الاكبر يخدم الاصغر
13-وحينما كملت ايامها لتلد  انحنت فاذا هما توام كانوا فى رحمها كما اخبرها الرب
14-واذا البكر احمر مغطى كان عليه رداء من الشعر فاطلق عليه الناس عيسو قائلين انه كامل منذ كان فى الرحم
15-وبعده جاء اخيه ماسكا كعب اخيه فاسموه يعقوب
16-وكان عمر اسحق 60 عاما حينما ولدا له
17-وكبر الاثنان حتى كان عمرهما 15عاما فاصبحا رجلان وكان عيسو وكان لاهى و مخادع و صائد فى الارض   اما يعقوب فكان حكيما و كاملا ساكن خيام و راعى قطعان  متبعا طرق الرب واوامر ابيه وامه
18-و سعى اسحق و ابناء بيته و ابيه ابراهيم فى ارض كنعان كما امرهم الرب
19-اما اسماعيل ابن ابرهيم فسعى فى ارض الحويله هو و ابنائه و كل ما له من ممتلكات
20- اما ابناء ابراهيم من السرارى فارتحلوا الى ارض المشرق بعيدا بعدما اعطاهم ابراهيم هدايا و صرفهم
21-واعطى ابراهيم كل ما له لاسحق و اعطاه ذخائر 
22-وامره  قائلا يعرف ان الرب وحده هو اله السماء و الارض ولا سواه
23-وانه (اخذنى) دعانى من بيت ابى وارض ميلادى و اعطانى مشتهيات الارض الذى انقذنى من يد الاشراروفيه وضعت ثقتى
24-واتى بى الى هذا المكان و اسلمنى منى اور الكلدانيين وقال لى لنسلك اعطى هذه الارض و سيرثوها طالما يطيعوا  اوامرى وفروضى و احكامى   الذى اضعه عليهم كما وضعت عليك
25-والان لهذا يا بنى انصت لصوتى واحفظ اوامر الرب الهك التى امرك بها . لا تحيد عن الطريق الصواب لا الى اليمين ولا الى اليسار ولا اولادك الى الابد
26-وتذكر اعمال  الرب العجيبه ورحمته التى اظهرهها لنا حينما انقذنا من يد اعدائنا  واسلمهم الرب ليدنا و لهذا احفظ اوامره و لا تهرب من اوامرالرب  و لا تخدم احد سواه ليكون معك و مع نسلك من بعدى
27-وعلم هذا لاولادك ونسلهم اوامرالرب و احكامه وعلمهم الطريق التى يجب ان يسلكوا فيها ليكون الرب معهم الى الابد
28-فاجاب اسحق ابيه وقال له سافعل كل ما امر الرب و لن افارق وصايا الرب الهى وساحفظ اوامره فبارك ابراهيم اسحق و ابناؤه وعلم ابراهيم اسحق احكام الرب وطرقه
29-وفى هذا الوقت تنيح ابراهيم حينما كانا عمر يعقوب و عيسو ابناء اسحق 15 عاما  . وكانت ايام ابراهيم 175 عاما ومات بين اهله فى شيخوخه صالحه شبعان اياما و دفنه اسحق و اسماعيل ابناؤه 
30-وحينما سمع جميع سكان  كنعان اتوا جميعا بملوكهم وامرائهم وكل رجالهم ليدفنوا ابراهيم
31-وكل سكان حاران و عائلات ابرهيم وكل الامراء والاكابر و ابناء ابراهيم من السرارى اتوا جميعا حينما سمعوا بموت ابراهيم لاجل طيبة ابراهيم و عزوا اسحق ابنه و دفنوا ابراهيم فى المغاره التى اشتراها من عفرون الحثى وابناؤه ليدفن فيها
32-وبكى كل سكان كنعان الذين عرفوا ابراهيم لسنه كامله و حزن كل الرجال و النساء
33-وبكى الاطفال وكل سكان الارض على ابراهيم لانه كان عطوفا عليهم وكان مستقيما مع الله و الناس
34-ولم يظهر رجل يخاف الرب كابراهيم الذى خاف الرب منذ شبابه وخدم الرب وسار فى طريقه منذ طفولته الى يوم مماته 
35-وكان الرب معه و انقذه من يد نمرود وشعبه وحينما صنع حرب مع ملك عيلام وهزمه
36-وجمع كل اولاد الارض ليخدموا الارض وعلمهم طرق الرب و كان سبب معرفتهم بالرب
37-وصنع تكعيبه غرس بها كرمه و كان دائما هناك لحم و شراب فى خيمته لاجل الذين يمرون من امامها لاستراحتهم فى بيته
38-وانقذ الارض كلها  لاجل خاطره
39- وبارك الرب اسحق وابناؤه بعد موت ابراهيم وكن الرب مع اسحق كما كان مع ابراهيم لان اسحق حف اوامر الرب كما امره ابراهيم ولم يلتفت يمينا و لايسارا من الطريق القويم الذى كان اباه قد امره اياه


----------



## sam176 (16 مارس 2012)

تصحيح بعض الاخطاء نتيجة عدم المراجعه
17-وكبر الاثنان حتى كان عمرهما 15عاما فاصبحا رجلان وكان عيسو  لاهى و مخادع و صائد فى الارض اما يعقوب فكان حكيما و كاملا ساكن خيام و راعى قطعان متبعا طرق الرب واوامر ابيه وامه

24--واتى بى الى هذا المكان  و  نجانى من اور الكلدانيين وقال لى لنسلك اعطى هذه الارض و سيرثوها طالما يطيعوا اوامرى وفروضى و احكامى الذى اضعه عليهم كما وضعت عليك

36-وجمع كل اولاد الارض ليخدموا الرب وعلمهم طرق الرب و كان سبب معرفتهم بالرب


----------



## يهودى (16 مارس 2012)

انه من الجيد ان تترجم الى العربية حتى يستطيع الكثير القراءة
عمل جيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> انه من الجيد ان تترجم الى العربية حتى يستطيع الكثير القراءة
> عمل جيد



*هل بإمكانك المشاركة فى الترجمة ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> تصحيح بعض الاخطاء نتيجة عدم المراجعه
> 17-وكبر الاثنان حتى كان عمرهما 15عاما فاصبحا رجلان وكان عيسو  لاهى و مخادع و صائد فى الارض اما يعقوب فكان حكيما و كاملا ساكن خيام و راعى قطعان متبعا طرق الرب واوامر ابيه وامه
> 
> 24--واتى بى الى هذا المكان  و  نجانى من اور الكلدانيين وقال لى لنسلك اعطى هذه الارض و سيرثوها طالما يطيعوا اوامرى وفروضى و احكامى الذى اضعه عليهم كما وضعت عليك
> ...



*هل نذهب إلى الاصحاح 27*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

*61- الإصحاح الحادي والستون:
حروب صغيرة ومزاعم أممِ أفريقيا مَع صَفْوُا.
62- الإصحاح الثاني والستون: 
حروب صغيرة ومزاعم أممِ أفريقيا مَع صَفْوُا.
63- الإصحاح الثالث والستون: 
حروب صغيرة ومزاعم أممِ أفريقيا مَع صَفْوُا.
64- الإصحاح الرابع والستون: 
صَفْوُا  يَقُودُ جيش عظيم من الكِتِّيمَيميين والأدُومَيين والإسماعيليين ضدّ مصر - هروب ثلاث مائة ألف مصري، لكن مائة وخمسون مِنْ رجالِ إسرائيل ينتصِر‏ون على صَفْوُ.
65- الإصحاح الخامس والستون: 
شيوخُ مصر يُتآمرُون مَع فرعونِ ويَرجعون إسرائيل بمكر إلى العبوديةِ لهم - لكُونَهم خائفين من قوَّتِهم، يُقسون عليهم كي يُنقصوا من عددَ بَنِي  إسرائيل.
66- الإصحاح السادس والستون: 
فرعونَ يَقْضي بأنّ كُلّ طفل ذكر يولد في إسرائيل سَيقْتَلُ، ومع هذا يَزدادونَ.
67- الإصحاح السابع والستون: 
مولد هارون - بسبب مرسومِ فرعونِ، يَعِيشُ عديد مِنْ بَنِي  إسرائيل بعيدين عن زوجاتِهم - يَبتكرُ مشيري الملكَ خطةَ أخرى لإنْقاص عددِ إسرائيل بإغراقهم - الرب يَجِدُ وسائل لحِفْظ الأطفالِ الذكور.
68- الإصحاح الثامن والستون: 
مولد موسى، الطفل الموعود - النِساء المصريات يَعلمنَ كجواسيسِ - اكتشاف موسى، وَيوضعَ مِن قِبل أمِّه في قارب من البردي - العثور على موسي وتتبنّاه ابنة فرعونِ، ويَكْبرُ بين أولاد الملكَ.
69- الإصحاح التاسع والستون: 
فرعون يُعلنُ، إن قصر أيّ مِنْ الإسرائيليين في عملِهم، سواء فى الطوب أَو المونة، سَيُوْضَعُ أبنه الأصغر  مكانِهم.
70- الإصحاح السبعون: 
موسى يَضِعُ تاج الملكَ على رأسِه - بلعام والرجال الحكماء يَجْعلونِ هذا ذريعة ضدّه عندما كَبر, موسى يفتقد إخوته، ويَعْلمُ بشَكاويهم - موسى يَحْصلُ على راحة يومِ السّبتِ لكُلّ إسرائيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

*71- الإصحاح الحادي والسبعون: 
موسى يَقْتلُ مصرياً ولكونه أُكتَشفَ يَهْربُ مِنْ مصر - نبوءات هارون.
72- الإصحاح الثاني والسبعون: 
موسى يَهْربُ إلى كوش - عند موتِ الملكِ، أختَيرُ مكانِه - موسى يَحْكمُ أربعون سنةَ في كوش.
73- الإصحاح الثالث والسبعون: 
عهد موسى، وحربه الإستراتيجية.
74- الإصحاح الرابع والسبعون: 
حرب في أفريقيا.
75- الإصحاح الخامس والسبعون: 
ثلاثون ألف من بني أَفْرَايِمَ  يُعتقدون أنّه وقّتُ الخُرُوج من مصر فيَنهضون للذِهاب إلى كنعان، لكنهم يَذْبحُون مِن قِبل الفلسطينيين.
76- الإصحاح السادس والسبعون: 
موسى يُغادرُ كوش ويَذْهبُ إلى أرضِ مِدْيَان - يتخذه رَعُوئِيلَ كلاجئ، ويَبقيه في السجنِ عشْر سَنَين - صَفُّورَةُ، ابنة رَعُوئِيلَ, تطعم موسى - فرعون يُصابَ بالطاعونِ - فرعون يَقْتلُ طفل من الإسرائيليين كُلّ يوم - يَمُوتُ من التعفنِ، وأبنه Adikam يملك مكانِه.
77- الإصحاح السابع والسبعون: 
فرعونُ Adikam يُحزن إسرائيل أكثر مِنْ ذى قبل - إطلاق صراح موسى مِن قِبل رَعُوئِيلَ، ويَتزوّجُ ابنتَه صَفُّورَةُ - امتلاك موسى لعصا يَهْوَهْ
78- الإصحاح الثامن والسبعون: 
موسى يُنجب أبنان - فرعونُ يَحْجبُ الحطب عَنْ الإسرائيليين.
79- الإصحاح التاسع والسبعون: 
الرب يَظْهرُ لموسى ويَأْمرُه بالنزول لمصر لتَحرير إسرائيل- لقاء هارون لموسى - بنى إسرائيل تَبتهجُ كثيراً عند السَمْع بمهمّتِه - موسى وهارون يَذْهبانِ إلى فرعونِ، الذي يَدْعو كُلّ السحرة لمُقَابَلَة موسى - السحرة يُؤدّونَ معجزاتَ مثل موسى، وهكذا يَخْدعونَ الملكَ - فرعون، لا يَجِدُ اسمَ يهوهِ فى أيّ مِنْ كُتُبِ السجلاتِ فيَقُولُ بأنّه لا يَعْرفُ مَنْ هو وانه لَنْ يَتْركَ شعبهَ يَرْحلُ - موسى وهارون يُعلّمُان فرعون، لَكنَّه لَم يَصغي لهم، لكنه جعل عملَ بَنِي  إسرائيل يزدادُ - موسى لكونه مُحبط يخبَرُه الرب أنه بيَدِّ مُمتدةِ وبكوارث‏ ثقيلة، سينجو إسرائيل.
80- الإصحاح الثمانون: 
بعد سنتانِ، موسى وهارون يَذْهبانِ إلى فرعونِ ثانيةً، لكن فرعونَ لَم يَصغي إليهما - الرب يُصيبُ مصر بكُلّ طريقة بالكوارث‏ والمآسي - مقتل كافة أبكار المصريون - فرعونُ يطرد بَنِي  إسرائيل، وكُلّ المصريون يقومون لحَثّهم على الرحيل، لَكنَّهم لا يَرحلوا فى الليلَ.*


----------



## sam176 (16 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل نذهب إلى الاصحاح 27*



 باالطبع هل استائذنك فى ان اضع الترجمه غدا وليس اليوم لوجود اعمال  اخرى لدى اليوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

*81- الإصحاح الحادي والثمانون: 
رحيل الإسرائيليين مِنْ مصر بثرواتِ عظيمةِ وبالقِطْعانِ - بَعْدَ أَنْ دْفنُ المصريين أبكارهم، عديد مِنْهم يُطاردونَ الإسرائيليين لإقْناعهم بالعَودة - العبرانيون يَرْفضونَ العَودة، ويُحاربونَ نبلاء مصر ويرغموهم على العودة - فرعونُ   يقرِّر‏ َمع المصريين أن يُطَارَدَ الإسرائيليين ويُرغمُهم للعَودة - بَنِي  إسرائيل منقسمين, البعض يُريد العَودة - موسى يَصلّي من أجل النجاة - الرب يُخبرُه بأنّ لا يَصْرخَ إليه، بل أن يتقدم - مياهَ البحر الأحمرِ تنقسم - الإسرائيليين يعبرون في أمانِ، لكن المصريين يُبادون تماماً - يَمْضي الإسرائيليون فى رحلتِهم، ويَتغذّوا بالمنِّ - بَنِي  عيسو يُحاربُون إسرائيل، لكن إسرائيل ينتصر.
82- الإصحاح الثاني والثمانون: 
إعطاء الوصايا العشرةَ - بينما موسى في الجبلِ، هارون يَصنع عجل ذهبي، وإسرائيل تَعْبدُها - الحرب الأهلية - الرب يبني هيكل لعبادتِه في البريّةِ.
83- الإصحاح الثالث والثمانون: 
هارون وأبنائه يُعيّنونَ كمسئولين عن خدمةِ الرب والذبائح والتقدمات - الاحتفال بعيدَ الفصح. تلهّفُ الشعبُ للأَكْل اللحمِ. عقابهم. موسى يُرسلُ أثنا عشرَ رجل لاسْتِكْشاف أرضِ كنعان. عشَر منهم يَجْلبُ تقريراً شريّراً، والشعب يُريدُ العَودة إلى مصر. لقلة الإيمانِ ذلك الجيلِ لَنْ يَعِيشَ ليحُصُل على أملاكِه.
84- الإصحاح الرابع والثمانون: 
الأرضُ تَبتلعُ المتمرّدينِ - بَنِي  إسرائيل يُؤمروا ألا يحاربَوا بَنِي  عيسو، أَو موآب - الأَدُومِيَّين لَمْ يَتْركَوا بني إسرائيل يمْرُّون من خلالِ أراضِيهم.
85- الإصحاح الخامس والثمانون: 
بعض الكنعانيين يَثُورُ لمُقَاتَلَة إسرائيل، الإسرائيليين يخاّفُون ويهْربُون - بَنِي  شِمْعُونَ يُجبرونَهم للعَودة - الإسرائيليون يَنتصرونَ على أعدائهم. منع الإسرائيليين  منُ أنْ يَضْربوا عُوجُ، ملك بَاشَانَ - بَلْعَامَ  يُدْعَى ليلَعْنَ إسرائيل، لكنه لا يفعل - بني إسرائيل يزنون مَع المُوآبَيات ويَضْربونَ بوباءِ.
86- الإصحاح السادس والثمانون: 
موت كل من بعمر عشرون سنةً في وقت الخروج مصر بانتهاء أربعون سنةِ - إحصاء إسرائيل - المِدْيَانيين يُبادون وغنائمهم تقسم بين الشعب.
87- الإصحاح السابع والثمانون: 
موسى يُعيّنُ ِيَشُوعَ خليفته‏ - الرب يُشجّعُ ِيَشُوعَ - موسى يُعلّمُ بَنِي  إسرائيل أن يسَيْروا في طرقِ الرب - موسي يصعد جبل عَبَارِيمَ ويَمُوتُ هناك.
88- الإصحاح الثامن والثمانون: 
الرب يوصي ِيَشُوعَ أن يُعْد الشعبِ للعبور على الأردن لامتلاك الأرضِ - حصار أريحا وسقوطها وتدميرها - عَخَانُ يَجْلبُ شرّاً على المعسكرِ باختلاس الشيءِ المَلْعُونِ ويَجْلبُ الدمار على نفسه - كُلّ شئ يُؤْخَذُ ويُدمر - الْجِبْعُونِيِّينَ ينقذون أنفسهم بمكر - خمسة ملوكِ يَثُورُون ضدّ إسرائيل ويحَطَّمونها - الشمس والقمر يَقِفانِ بلا حراك بأمر ِيَشُوعَ.
89- الإصحاح التاسع والثمانون: 
أغنية تسبحة ِيَشُوعَ - حروب إسرائيل.
90- الإصحاح التسعون: 
الأَدُومِيِّينَ يَضْربُون مِن قِبل كِتِّيمَ - الأرضَ منقسمةُ، والناس فى راحةُ - ِيَشُوعَ يُتقدّمَ في العمر ويَحْثُّ الناسَ على مُلاحَظَة كُلّ شريعة موسى، وبعد ذلك يَمُوتُ.
91- الإصحاح الحادي والتسعون: 
الشيوخ يقضون لإسرائيل - الشيوخ يطْردونَ كُلّ الكنعانيون ويَرثون الأرضَ المَوْعُودةَ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> باالطبع هل استائذنك فى ان اضع الترجمه غدا وليس اليوم لوجود اعمال  اخرى لدى اليوم



*اوكى حبيبى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الأول​1وقالَ الله، لنَعْملُ الإنسان علي صورتِنا، كشبهِنا، فخَلَقَ اللَّهُ الإنسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ.2وجبل الله الإنسان مِنْ الأرضِ، ونَفخَ فى أنفه نسمة حياةِ، فصار الإنسان نفساً حيّة ووَهبْ النطقِ.3وقال الرب، لَيسَ حسناً للإنسانِ أن يَكُونُ وحده؛ سَأَعْملُ له مُعين.4فأوقع الرب سباتا على آدم فنَامَ، فأَخذَ أحد أضلاعِه وكساه لحماً، وشكّلَها وأحضرها إلى آدم، واستيقظَ آدم مِنْ نومِه فنْظرُ امرأة تَقِفُ أمامه.5فقالَ: هذا عظم من عظامِي وسَتُدْعَى امرأةَ لأنها مِنْ امرأ أُخِذَت؛ ودَعاها آدم حواء، لأنها أمَّ كُلّ الأحياء.6وباركَهم الله ودعا أسمائهم آدم وحواء في اليومِ الذي خَلقَهم فيه، وقال الرب الإله، أثمروا وزيّدَوا وامْلئوا الأرضَ.7وأَخذَ الرب الإله آدم وزوجته ووَضعَهم في جنّة عدنِ ليزينوها ويحفظونها؛ وأَوصاهم وقالَ لهم، مِنْ كُلّ شجر الجنة تَأْكلُون، لكن مِنْ شجرةِ معرفةِ الخير والشرِ لا تَأْكلا، لأنه في اليومِ الذي تَأْكلا منها مُوتاً تموتون. 8وعندما باركَهم الله وأَوصاهم مضي عنهم، فسكن آدم وزوجته في الجنة طبقاً للوصية التي أوصاهم الرب بها.9والحية، التي خلقها الله مَعهم في الأرضِ، أتت إليهم لتَحرضهم على كسر وصية الله التي أَوصاهم بها.10فأغرت الحية المرأةَ وأقنعتها بأن تأَكْل مِنْ شجرةِ المعرفةِ، وأصغتْ المرأة لصوتِ الحية، وكسرت كلمةَ الله، وأَخذتْ مِنْ شجرةِ معرفةِ الخير والشرِ وأَكلتْ، وأَخذتْ منها وأعطتْ زوجِها فأَكلَ هو أيضاً.11فخالف آدم وزوجته وصية الله التي أَوصاهم بها، وعرف الله ذلك، واشتعل غضبه عليهم ولَعنَهم.12وأخرجهم الله فى ذلك اليومِ مِنْ جنّة عدنِ، إلى الأرضِ التي أُخِذوا منها، فذَهبوا وسَكنوا شرق جنّة عدنِ؛ وعَرفَ آدم زوجته حواء فحَملتْ بأبنين وثلاث بناتَ.13ودَعتْ اسمَ المولود الأول قايين، قائلة، لقد اقتنيت رجلاُ مِنْ عند الرب، ودَعتْ اسم الآخر هابيل، لأنها قالتْ، بلا قيمة جِئنَا إلى الأرضِ، وبلا قيمة سَنُؤْخَذُ منها.14وكبر الأولاد وأعطاَهم أبوهم مُلكاً في الأرضِ؛ وكَانَ قايين فلاّحاً‏ للأرضِ، وهابيل راعي خِراف.

15وكَانَ بعد بضع سَنَوات، أنّهم جَلبوا تَقدمة يقدمونها للرب، فأحضر قايين مِنْ ثمار الأرضِ، وأحضر هابيل مِنْ أبكار قطيعِه السمينة، والتفت الله ومالَ إلى هابيل ولتقدمته، ونَزلتْ نار مِنْ الرب مِنْ السماءِ والتهمتها.16وإلى قايين وتقدمته لَمْ يَلتفت الرب، ولَمْ يَملْ إليها، لأنه أحضر مِنْ ثمار الأرضِ والردئ منها أمام الرب، وغارَ قايين من أَخِّيه هابيل بسبب هذا، والتمس ذريعة لقتله.17وفيما بعد، ذهب قايين وهابيل أَخّوه، إلى الحقلِ ليَعمَلا عملُهم؛ وكَانا كلاهما في الحقلِ، قايين يَحْرثُ ويَحْفر أرضَه، وهابيل يَغذّي قطيعَه؛ وعَبرَ القطيعَ لذلك الجزءِ الذي حَرثَه قايين من الأرضِ، وذلك أحَزنَ قايين جداً.18وأقترب قايين مِنْ أَخِّيه هابيل بغضب، وقالَ له، ماذا بيني وبينك، حتي تأتي لتسُكُن وتجَلْب قطيعك ليأكل فى أرضِي؟19وأجابَ هابيل أَخّيه قايين وقالَ له، الذي بيني وبينك، أنّك ستأْكلُ من لحمَ قطيعِي وتكْسي نفسك بصوفِه.20ولهذا الآن، أخلع صوفَ خِرافِي الذي كسوت به نفسك، وعوّضُني عن لحمِهم الذى أَكلَته، وعندما تفعَلَ هذا، سأرحل مِنْ أرضِك كما تَقُولُ؟21وقالَ قايين لأَخِّيه هابيل، بالتأكيد إن ذْبحُتك اليومِ، مَنْ سيَطلّبُ دمُّك منّي؟22فأجابَ هابيل قايين، قائلاً، بالتأكيد الله الذي جَعلَنا في الأرضِ، سَيَنتقمُ لي، وسَيَطلّبُ دمَّي منك إن ذْبحُتني، لأن الرب هو الديان والحكّمُ، وهو الذي سَيُجازي‏ الإنسان طبقاً لشرِّه، والإنسان الشرّير طبقاً للشرِّ الذي قَدْ صنعه على الأرضِ.23والآن، إن ذْبحُتني هنا، بالتأكيد يعرف الله نوياك السرية، وسَيَدينك لأجل الشرِّ الذي أنت فاعله لي هذا اليومِ.24وعندما سَمعَ قايين الكلمات التى تَكلّمَ بها أخيه هابيل، أشتعل غضبَ قابيل ضدّ أَخِّيه هابيل لإعْلان هذا الشيءِ.25وأسرع قايين وأَخذَ الجزءَ الحديديَ لآلةِ الحِرثَ، وضَربَ بها أَخَّيه وقتله وسَكبَ قايين دمّ أَخِّيه هابيل على الأرضِ، وجَرى دمّ هابيل على الأرضِ أمام القطيعِ.26وبَعْدَ هذا نَدمَ قايين بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَبحَ أَخَّيه، وحُزِنَ وبَكى عليه وأثاره ذلك جداً. 27 ونهض قايين وحَفرَ حفرةً في الحقلِ، ووَضعَ جسد أَخِّيه فيها، وأهال التراب فوقه.

28وعَرف الرب ما فعله قايين لأَخِّيه، وظَهرَ الرب لقايين وقالَ له، أين أَخُّيك هابيل الذي كَانَ مَعك؟29وكذب قايين وقالَ، أنى لا أَعْرفُ، أحارس أنا لأخّي؟ فقُال له الرب، ماذا فعَلتَ؟ إن صوت دمِّ أَخِّيك يصرخ إليّ مِنْ الأرضِ حيث قتلته.30لأنك قتلت أَخَّيك وكذبت أمامي، وتخيّلُت في قلبِك أني لم أراك، ولا أعَرفَ كُلّ أعمالك.31لَكنَّك فعلت هذا الشيءِ وقتلت أَخَّيك لأجل لا شئ ولأنه تَكلّمَ بالصواب إليك، والآن، لهذا، ملَعونا تكُونَ مِنْ الأرضِ التي فَتحتْ فَاها لتتلقي دمِّ أَخِّيك مِنْ يَدِّك، وحيث أنك دَفنتَه.32فعندما تزرعها، لن تعد تعطيك قوّتَها بعد كما في البِدء، لأن الشوكِ والحسك سيَكُون هو نتاجَ الأرض، وأنك سَتَهيم وَتجوّلُ في الأرضِ حتى يومِ موتِكِ.33وفي الوَقت خرج قايين مِنْ حضرِة الرب، مِنْ المكانِ الذى كَانَ فيه، ورَحلَ وهام في الأرضِ نحو شرق عدن، هو وكُلّ من ينتمي إليه.

34وعَرفَ قايين زوجته في تلك الأيامِ، فحَملتْ وولدت أبن، ودَعت اسمَه أخنوخ، قائلة، في ذلك الوقّتُ بَدأَ الرب يريحني وهدوء في الأرضِ.35وفي ذَلِك الوَقت بَدأَ قايين ببِناء مدينة أيضاً: وبَنى مدينةَ ودُعِى اسمَ المدينةِ أخنوخ، حسب اسمِ أبنه؛ لأنه فى تلك الأيامِ، أعطاَه الرب راحة على الأرضِ، ولَمْ يعد يُتنقّلْ ويَجول كما في البِدء.36عِيرَادَ ولدَ لأخنوخ، وأنجبَ عِيرَادَ مَحُويَائِيلَ ومَحُويَائِيلَ أنجب مَتُوشَائِيلَ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الثاني​1 وكَانَ في المائة والثلاثونِ سنة مِنْ حياةِ آدم على الأرضِ، أنّه عَرفَ حواء زوجته ثانيةً، وحَملتْ وولدت أبن شبهِه وعلي صورتِه، ودَعتْ اسمَه شيث، قائلة، لأن الله قد عَيّنَ لى نسلاً عوض هابيل، لأن قايين ذَبحَه.
2 وعاشَ شيث مائة وخمس سنوات، وأنجبَ أبن؛ ودَعا شيث اسم أبنه أنوش، قائلاً، لأنه في ذلك الوقّتُ سيكثر بَنِي  البشر، وستُصاب نفوسهم وقلوبِهم بالإثم والتمرد ضدّ الله.
3 وكَانَ في أيام أنوش أن بَنِي  البشر واصلوا التمرد والإثم ضدّ الله، لزيَاْدَة غضبِ الرب ضدّ بَنِي  البشر .
4 وذهب بَنِي  البشر وخَدموا آلهةَ أخرى، ونَسوا الرب الذي خَلقَهم في الأرضِ: وفي تلك الأيامِ، صنع بَنِي  البشر صور من نحاسِ وحديدِ وخشبِ وحجارةِ، وسجدوا أمامها وخَدموها.
5 وصنع كُلّ إنسان إلهِ له وسجدوا لها، وتَركَ بَنِي  البشر الرب طِوال أيام أنوش وأبنائه؛ واشتعل غضب الرب بسبب أعمالِهم ورجاساتهم التى فعَلوها في الأرضِ.
6 وجَعلَ الرب مياهَ نهر جيحون تكتِسحهم، ودمّرَهم وبدّدَهم، ودمّرَ الجزءَ الثالثَ من الأرضِ، وعلى الرغم مِنْ هذا، لم يتخلي بَنِي  البشر عنْ طرقِهم الشريّرةِ، وامتدّتْ أيديهم كي يفعلوا الشرُّ أمام الرب.
7 وفي تلك الأيامِ لم يكن هناك لا زِراعَة ولا حَصاد في الأرضِ؛ ولم يكن هناك طعامَ بالنسبة لبَنِي  البشر والمجاعةِ كَانَت عظيمَة جداً في تلك الأيامِ.
8 والبذار التي زَرعوها في تلك الأيامِ في الأرضِ أصبحتْ أشواكَ وزهور برية؛ لأنه مِنْ أيامِ آدم كَان هذا هو الوعدِ الذي يَتعلّقُ بالأرضِ، لعنةِ الله، التي لَعنَ بها الأرضَ، بسبب الخطية التى أقترفها آدم أمام الرب.
9 وعندما واصل البشر العِصيان والإثْم ضدّ الله، وبسبب فْساد طرقِهم، أصبحتْ الأرضَ فاسدةَ أيضاً.
10 وعاشَ أنوش تسعون سنة وأنجبَ قِينَانَ؛
11 وكَبرَ قِينَانَ وكَانَ فى الأربعين من العمر، أصبحَ حكيم وكَانَ عِنْدَهُ معرفةُ ومهارةُ في كُلّ الحكمةِ، وحَكمَ كُلّ بَنِي  البشر، وقادَهم إلى الحكمةِ والمعرفةِ؛ لأن قِينَانَ كَانَ إنسان حكيم جداً وكَانَ عِنْدَهُ فَهْم في كُلّ الحكمةِ، وبحكمتِه سيطرَ على الأرواحِ والشياطينِ؛
12 وعرف قِينَانَ بحكمتِه بأنَّ الرب سيدمر بَنِي  البشر لكونهم أَثموا على الأرضِ، وبأنَّ الرب سيجلب عليهم فى الأيامِ الأخيرةِ مياه الطوفان.
13 وفي تلك الأيامِ سجّلَ قينان ما سيأتي على ألواح حجريةِ، ووَضعَها في مقتنياته.
14 وحَكمَ قِينَانَ كل الأرض، وحول البعض مِنْ بَنِي  الرجالِ لخدمةِ الله.
15 وعندما كان قِينَانَ  بعمر سبعين سنةً، أنجبَ ثلاثة أبناءَ وبنتان.
16 وهذه أسماءَ بَنِي قِينَانَ؛ اسم المولود الأول مَهْلَلْئِيلَ، الثاني عِينَنَ، والثالث َمَرَدُ، وأخواتهم كُنّ عَادَةُ وصِلَّةُ؛ هؤلاء هم بَنِي  قِينَانَ الذين ولدوا له.
17 ولاَمَكَ، أبن مَتُوشَائِيلُ، أصبحَ قريب قِينَانَ بالزواجِ، وأَخذَ أبنتَيه عَادَةُ وصِلَّةُ زوجاتِ له، وحَملتْ عَادَةُ وولدت أبن للاَمَكَ، ودَعتْ اسمَه يَابَالَ.
18 وحَملتْ ثانيةً وولدت أبن، ودَعتْ اسمَه بوبال؛ أما صِلَّةُ، أختها، فكَانَت عاقِراً‏ في تلك الأيامِ ولم يكَنَ لها نسلُ.
19 لأنه في تلك الأيامِ، بدأ بَنِي  البشر التَجَاوُز ضدّ الرب، وتَجَاوُز الوصايا التي أَوصي بها آدم، كي يَثمرَوا ويُكثّرَوا في الأرضِ.
20 وبعض مِنْ بَنِي  البشر جعلوا زوجاتِهم يشُرْبن مسكرا ليَجْعلنَهن عواقر، ليَحتفظن بأشكالِهم وكي لا يَضمحلَّ مظهرهن الجميل.
21 وعندما جَعلَ بَنِي  البشر بعض مِنْ زوجاتِهن يشُرْبن، شَربتْ صِلَّةُ مَعهن.
22 وبَدا منظر النِساءَ الحبالى مَكروها في أعين أزواجِهن كأرامل، بينما أزواجهن أحياء، لأن للعواقر فقط كان انجذابهم.
23 وفي النهاية الأيامِ والسَنَين، عندما أصبحتْ صِلَّةُ كبيرة السنَ، فَتحَ الرب رحمِها.
24 وحَملتْ وولدت أبن ودَعتْ اسمَه َتُوبَالُ قايين، قائلة، بَعْدَ أَنْ شخت نلته مِنْ الرب القدير.
25 وحَملتْ ثانيةً وولدت بنت، ودَعتْ اسمَها نَعْمَةَ، لأنها قالتْ، بَعْدَ أَنْ شخت نلت مسرة وبهجةَ.
26  وكَانَ ولاَمَكَ كبير السنَ ومتقدّمَ في السَنَين، وعينيه كَانتْ خافتة حتي أنّه كان لا يَستطيعُ أَنْ يَرى، وكان أبنه َتُوبَالُ قايين يقوده وذات يوم دَخلَ لاَمَكَ الحقل وابنه َتُوبَالُ قايين مَعه، وبينما كَانا يَمْشيانَ في الحقلِ، تَقدّمَ قايين، إبن آدم, تجاههم؛ لأن لاَمَكَ كَانَ كبير السنَ جداً ولا يَستطيعُ أَنْ يَرى كثير، وابنه َتُوبَالُ قايين كَانَ يافعَا جداً.
27 وقالَ َتُوبَالُ قايين لأبوه أن يجذب قوسِه، ويضَربَ قايين، الذي كَانَ بعيدَ, بالسهام، فقتله، لأنه بدا لهم كحيوان.
28 ودَخلتْ السهامَ جسد قابيل بالرغم من أنّه كَانَ بعيدَاً عنهم، وسَقطَ على الأرض وماتَ.
29 وجَازى الرب شرَّ قايين وفق شرِّه، الذي فعَلَه بأَخِّيه هابيل، وفق كلمةِ الرب التي تَكلّمَ بها.
30 وعندما مات قايين، ذَهبَ لاَمَكَ و َتُوبَالُ قايين لرُؤية الحيوانِ الذي قَتلوه، فرَأوا ونْظرُوا قايين جَدّهم سُاقِطَاً ميتاً على الأرضِ.
31 وحُزِنَ لامك كثيراً لأنه فعَلَ هذا، وصفع أبنه بكلتا يديه فأماته.
32 وسَمعتْ زوجاتَ لامك بما فعلَه، وأردن قَتْله.
33 وكَرهت زوجات لامك زوجهن مِنْ ذلك اليومِ، لأنه قتل قايين وتُوبَالُ قايين، وانفصلت زوجات لامك عنه، ولم يَصغينَ له في تلك الأيامِ.
34 وجاءَ لامك إلى زوجاتِه، وضَغطَ عليهن كي يستِمعوا إليه بخصوص هذا الأمر.
35 وقالَ لزوجاتِه عَادَةُ وصِلَّةُ، اسْمعُن صوتَي يا زوجات لامك، أصغوا لكلماتَي، لأنكم تتَصوّرن الآن وتقُولون بأنّني قتلت إنسان بجرحِي وفتي بتخطيطاتِي لأنهم لم يفعلوا أي عنفِ، لكنكم تعْرفون بالتأكيد أَنِّي كبير السن وأشيب الرأس، وبأنّ عيناي ثقيلة بسبب الشيخوخةِ، ولقد فعلت هذا شيءِ دون معرفة.
36 واستمعت زوجات لامك إليه في هذا الموضوعِ، ورَجعوا إليه بمشورةِ أبّيهم آدم، لَكنَّهم لم يلدوا أي أطفالِ له من ذلك الوقت، عالمين أنّ غضبَ الله كَانَ يَزِدُاد في تلك الأيامِ ضدّ بَنِي  البشر، لتَدميرهم بمياهِ الطوفان لأجل أَعْمالِهم الشريّرةِ.
37 وعاش مَهْلَلْئِيلَ ابنُ قِينَانُ خمس وستّون سنة وأنجبَ يَارَدَ؛ وعاشَ يَارَدَ أثنين وستّون سَنَة وأُنجبَ أخنوخ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الثالث​
1 وعاشَ أخنوخ خمس وستّون سنة وأنجبَ مَتُوشَالَحَ ؛ وسار أخنوخ مَع الرب بعد أنجاب مَتُوشَالَحَ، وخَدمَ الرب، وأزدرى بطرقَ الناس الأشرار.
2 وتغلف أخنوخ بتعاليمِ الرب، بالمعرفةِ وبالفَهْم؛ وبتعقّل أختلي عن بَنِي  البشر، وأخفىَ نفسه منهم لعدّة أيام.
3 وكَانَ بانتهاء عديد مِنْ السَنَواتِ، بينما كَانَ يَخْدمُ الرب، ويَصلّي أمامه في بيتِه، أن ملاك الرب دَعاه مِنْ السماءِ، فرد: ها أنا.
4 وقالَ(له الملاك)، قم واخرج مِنْ بيتِك ومِنْ حيث خبأت نفسك، واظْهرُ لبَنِي  البشر، كي تعلّمَهم الطريقَ الذى يَجِبُ أَنْ يَذْهبوا فيه والعملَ الذى يَجِبُ أَنْ يُنجزوه ليدُخُلوا في طرقِ الرب.
5 فنهض أخنوخ طبقاً لكلمةِ الرب، وخَرجَ مِنْ بيتِه، مِنْ موضعِه ومِنْ الغرفةِ التى اختفى فيها؛ وذَهبَ إلى بَنِي  البشر ولَقّنَهم طرقَ الرب، وفي ذَلِك الوَقت تَجمّع بَنِي  البشر وأحاطَهم علماً بتعاليمِ الرب.
6 وأَمرَ (التجمعات) أنّ يُعلَنَوا في كُلّ المواضعِ حيث بَنِي  البشر سَكنوا، قائلين: أين الإنسان الذي يَرْغبُ معْرِفة طرقِ الرب وأعمالِ الخير؟ فليَجيءُ إلى أخنوخ.
7 وتَجمّع كُلّ بَنِي  الرجالِ إليه، لأن كُلّ من أرادَ هذا الشيءِ ذَهبَ إلى أخنوخ، وحَكمَ أخنوخ بَنِي  البشر طبقاً لكلمة الرب، وهم أتوا وانحنوا له وسَمعوا قولَه.
8 وكانت روح الرب على أخنوخ، وهو علّمَ كُلّ رجاله حكمةَ الرب وطرقه، وخَدمَ بَنِي  البشر الرب طِوال أيام أخنوخ، وجاءوا ليسَمْعوا حكمتِه.
9 وكُلّ ملوك بَنِي  البشر، كل من هو أول وأخر، معاً مَع أمرائِهم وقضاتهم، جاءَوا إلى أخنوخ عندما سَمعوا عن حكمتِه، وانحنوا له، وطلبوا من أخنوخ أن يملك عليهم، وهو قَبلَ.
10 وتَجمّعوا إجمالاً، مائة وثلاثون ملك وأمير، وجَعلوا أخنوخ ملكا عليهم وكَانوا جميعاً تحت سلطانِه وقيادتِه.
11 ولَقّنَهم أخنوخ الحكمةَ والمعرفة وطرق الرب؛ وصنع سلاما بينهم، والسلام كَانَ في كافة أنحاء الأرضِ أثناء حياةِ أخنوخ.
12 وحَكمَ أخنوخ بَنِي  البشر مأتي وثلاث وأربعين سنةَ، وصنع عَدلاً وبراً مع كُلّ شعبه، وقادَهم في طرقِ الرب.
13 وهذه هي أجيالَ أخنوخ، مَتُوشَالَحَ, أَلِيشَعَ، وأَلِيمَالِكَ، ثلاثة أبناءِ؛ وأخواتهم كُنّ ميلكا ونعمة، وعاشَ مَتُوشَالَحَ سبع وثمانون سنة وأنجبَ لامك.
14 وكَانَ في السَنَةِ السادسة والخمسونِ مِنْ حياةِ لامك عندما ماتَ آدم؛ وكان بعمر تسعمائة وثلاثون سنةً عند موتِه، وأبنائه، مَع أخنوخ و مَتُوشَالَحَ أبنه، دَفنَوه ببهاءِ عظيمِ، كما في دفنِ الملوكِ، في الكهفِ الذي كَشفَه الرب لهم.
15 وفي ذلك الموضع صنع كُلّ بَنِي  البشر مناحة عظيمة وبكوا لموت آدم؛ وهذا أصبحَ تقليد بين بَنِي  البشر إلى يومنا هذا.
16 وماتَ آدم لأنه أُكِلَ مِنْ شجرةِ المعرفةِ؛ هو وأبنائه بعده، كما تَكلّمَ الرب الإله.
17 وكَانَ في سنة موتَ آدم السنة مئتين وثلاث وأربعونَ مِنْ عهدِ أخنوخ، في ذلك الوقتِ صمّمَ أخنوخ على عَزْل نفسه عنْ بَنِي  البشر وعلى الاختلاء بنفسه كما في بادئ الأمر كي يَخْدمَ الرب.
18 وعمل أخنوخ ذلك، لكن لَمْ بختلي بنفسه بالكامل عنهم، لكنه أبتعدَ عن بَنِي  البشرثلاثة أيامِ وبعد ذلك ذَهب إليهم ذات يومِ.
19 وخلال الأيامِ الثلاثة التي كَانَ فيها في غرفتِه، صَلّى ومجّدَ الرب إلهَه، وفى اليوم الذي ذَهبَ فيه وظَهرَ لرعاياه علّمَهم طرقَ الرب وكُلّ ما سَألوه بخصوص الرب أخبرَهم به.
20 وعاش بهذا الأسلوب لعدّة سَنَوات، وأخفىَ نفسه بعدئذ ستّة أيامِ ويظَهرَ لشعبهِ يوم واحد كل سبعة أيام؛ وبعد ذلك مرّة واحدة في الشّهر، وبعد ذلك مرّة واحدة في السّنة، حتى إن كُلّ ملوك وأمراء وبَنِي  البشر سعوا إلَيهُ، وأرادَوا أَنْ يَروا وجهَ أخنوخ ثانيةً، وأن يسَمْعوا كلامِه؛ لَكنَّهم لم يَستطيعوا، كما كان كُلّ بَنِي  البشر يخافون أخنوخ كثيراً، وخَافوا الاقتراب منه بسبب الرهبةِ الإلهيّةِ التي بدت على طلعتِه؛ لذا لم يكن بإمكان أي إنسانَ أَنْ يَنْظرَ إليه، خوفاً من أنّ يُعاقبُ ويُماتُ.
21 وصمم كُلّ الملوك والأمراء على تَجميع بَنِي  البشر، وأن يأتوا إلى أخنوخ، معتقدُين أنّهم قَدْ يَتكلّمُون إليه في ذلك الوقت الذى يَجِبُ أَنْ يَظْهرَ فيه بينهم، وهم فعَلوا ذلك.
22 وأتى اليومَ عندما خرج أخنوخ وتَجمّعوا جميعاً وأتوا إليه، وتَكلّمَ أخنوخ معهم بكلامَ الرب ولَقّنَهم الحكمةَ والمعرفةَ، وهم سَجدوا له قائلين، فليحي الملك ! فليحي الملك!
23 وبعد ذلك الوقت، بينما كان الملوك والأمراء وبَنِي  البشر يَتكلّمونَ مع أخنوخ، وكَانَ أخنوخ يُلقّنُهم طرقَ الرب، نْظرُوا ملاكَ الرب يدَعو أخنوخ مِنْ السماءِ، وأرادَ رَفْعه إلى السماءِ لجَعْله يَحْكمُ هناك على بَنِي  الرب، كما حَكمَ على بَنِي  البشر على الأرضِ.
24 عندما سَمعَ أخنوخ هذا ذُهِبَ وجمّعَ كُلّ سكان الأرضِ، وعلّمَهم الحكمةَ والمعرفةَ وأعطاَهم تعاليم إلهية، وقالَ لهم، لقد طلّب مني الصُعُود إلى السماءِ، أنا لا أَعْرفُ يومَ الرَحيل.
25 ولذا سَأُعلّمُكم الآن الحكمةَ والمعرفةَ وسَأعطيكم تعاليمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَتْركُكم، كَيفَ تَتصرّفُون على الأرضِ حيث تَعِيشُون؛ وهو فعَلَ ذلك.
26 وعلّمَهم الحكمةَ والمعرفةَ، وأعطاَهم تعاليمَ ووبّخَهم، ووَضعَ أمامهم قوانين وأحكام ليعملوا بها على الأرضِ، وصنع سلام بينهم، وعلّمَهم الحياةَ الأبدية، وأقامَ مَعهم بَعْض الوقتِ يُعلّمُهم كُلّ هذه الأمور.
27 وفي ذَلِك الوَقت كان بَنِي  البشر مَع أخنوخ، وأخنوخ كَانَ يَتكلّمُ معهم، ورَفعوا أعينَهم وكان هناك شبهَ فرس عظيم نَزلَ مِنْ السماءِ، وتَقدّمَ الفرس في الهواءِ؛
28 وأخبروا أخنوخ بما رَأوه، وقالَ أخنوخ لهم، إن ذلك الفرس يَنْزلُ على الأرضِ لأجلي؛ لقد آن وقتَ ترككم ولن أَكُونُ فيما بعد فى وسطكم .
29 ونَزلَ الفرس في ذَلِك الوَقت ووَقفَ أمام أخنوخ، وكُلّ بَنِي البشر الذين كَانوا مَع أخنوخ رَأوه.
30 وأوصي أخنوخ مرة أن يُنادى قائلاً، أين هو الإنسانُ الذي يَبتهجُ بمعْرِفة طرقِ الرب إلهَه، فليَجيءُ اليومِ إلى أخنوخ قبل أن يؤخُذُ منّا.
31 واجتمع كُلّ بَنِي  البشر وأتوا إلى أخنوخ فى ذلك اليومِ؛ وكُلّ ملوك الأرضِ مَع أمرائِهم ومستشاريهم مَكثوا مَعه فى ذلك اليومِ؛ وعلّمَ أخنوخ بَنِي  البشر الحكمةِ والمعرفةِ, وأعطاَهم تعاليمَ إلهية؛ ودَعاهم لخْدمة الرب وأن يَسِيروا في طرقِه طِوال أيام حياتِهم، واستمر فى صنع السلامِ بينهم.
32 وبعد هذا أرتفع وأمتطى الفرسِ؛ وذَهبَ خلفه كُلّ بَنِي  البشر، حوالي ثمان مائة ألف إنسان؛ وذَهبوا مَعه لمسيرة يومِ واحد.
33 وفى اليوم الثاني قالَ لهم، عودوا إلى خِيَامِكَم، لماذا تَذْهبُون؟ قدْ تَمُوتون؛ وتركه البعض، والباقٍين ذَهبَوا مَعه مسيرة ستّة أيامِ؛ وكان أخنوخ يقول لهم كُلّ يوم، ارجعُوا لخِيَامِكَم، لئلا تَمُوتون؛ لَكنَّهم لم يكَونوا راغبينَ أن يرجعوا، وذَهبوا مَعه.
34 وفي اليومِ السادسِ مكث معه بعض الرجالِ وتَمسكوا به، وقالوا له، سَنَذْهبُ مَعك حيثما ستَذْهبُ؛ الموت فقط سَيُفرّقُ بيننا.
35 وألحّوا كثيراً أَنْ يَذْهبوا مَعه، حتي عندما أنقطع عن التكلّمَ معهم؛ ذَهبوا خلفه ولم يُرجعَوا؛
36 وعندما عاد الملوك أحصوا الشعب، كي يَعْرفَوا عددَ رجالِ الذين ذَهبَوا مَع أخنوخ؛ وكان ذلك فى اليومِ السابعِ أن أخنوخ صَعدَ إلى السماءِ في  زوبعة، بخيولِ وعرباتِ نارِية.
37 في اليومِ الثامنِ أرسل كُلّ الملوك الذين كَانوا مَع أخنوخ لإعادة الرجالِ الذين كَانوا مَع أخنوخ، من ذلك الموضعِ الذي صَعدَ منه إلى السماءِ.
38 وذهب كُلّ أولئك الملوكِ إلى الموضعِ ووُجِدوا الأرضَ ملآنة بالثلجِ، وعلى الثلجِ أحجارَ كبيرةَ مِنْ الثلجِ، وقال أحدهم للآخرينِ، تعالوا, فلنَكسر الثلجَ ونَرى، ربما يكون الرجال الذين ظَلّوا مَع أخنوخ قد ماتوا، وهم الآن تحت أحجارِ الثلجِ، وفتّشوا لكن لم يَستطيعوا أنْ يَجدوه، لأنه صَعدَ إلى السماءِ.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

*ممتاز أبي الحبيب.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ممتاز أبي الحبيب.
> *



*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3144531#post3144531*


----------



## sam176 (19 مارس 2012)

الصفحه اعطت 

Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.ccel.org
Try reloading: www.­ccel.­org
هل هناك لينك اخر ام ان هذا عطل موقت

وجدت نسخه pdf كامله على الرابط التالى
http://www.utom.org/library/books/Jasher.pdf
ووجدتها تقريبا نفس النسخه هل يمكن ان استعملها


----------



## sam176 (19 مارس 2012)

*اصحاح 28*

1-وفى نحو ذلك الوقت بعد موت ابراهيم كان عيسو يذهب للصيد فى البريه كثيرا
2-وكان نمرود ملك بابيل وامرافل يذهب كثيرا مع رجاله فى البريه للصيد عند هبوب ريح النهار
3-وكان نمرود يلاحظ عيسو طوال اليوم فامتلا قلبه بالغيره من ناحية عيسو كل الايام
4-وفى يوم ما ذهب عيسو للصيد فوجد نمرود متمشيا فى البريه مع رجلين من رجاله
5-وكان على مسافه منه  فى البريه كل رجاله الجبابره و شعبه الذين كانوا يصيدون فى اماكن اخرى واما عيسو فاخفى نفسه منه واختباء فى البريه
6-ولم يعرفه لا نمرود ولا رجاله  وكان  نمرود  و رجاله الذين معه يمشون فى الصباح الباكر ليعرفوا فى اى  مكان كان رجاله يصيدون 
7-واتى نمرود و الرجلين الذين معه الى مكان ما  حيث فجاه ظهر عيسو من مكان اختباؤه وسحب سيفه بسرعه وجرى ناحية نمرود و قطع راسه
8-وحارب عيسو الرجلين اللذان كانا مع نمرود و حينما هاجموه التفت اليهما عيسو وضربهما حتى الموت بسيفه
9-وسمع كل رجال  نمرود الجبابره الذين كانوا معه للصيد فى البريه الصرخات من على بعد  وعرفا صوت الرجلين فجروا ليعرفوا سبب هذا فوجدوا ملكهم والرجلين اللذان معه فى البريه قتلى
10-وهرب عيسو حينما راى رجال  نمرود الجبابره قادمين على بعد ونجا واخذ عيسو معه رداء نمرود الثمين الذى اعطاه ابا نمرود له الذى كان  نمرود يرتديه امام كل الارض واخفاه فى بيته
11-وهرب عيسومن رجال نمرود اخذا معه الرداء الى المدينه  الى بيت ابيه  مضطربا و منهكا من القتال وكان على وشك الموت من الحزن واقترب الى يعقوب اخيه وجلس امامه
12-وقال ليعقوب اخيه "  هاانا سوف اموت اليوم فلماذا اريد حق البكوريه "? فتصرف يعقوب بحكمه فباع عيسو بكوريته ليعقوب وكان هذا مما رتبه الرب
13- اما نصيب عيسو من مغارة المكفيله التى اشتراها ابراهيم من  اولاد الحثى لدفنه فباعه عيسو ايضا ليعقوب واشترى يعقوب كل ما لاخيه بثمن اعطاه
14-وكتب يعقوب كل هذا فى كتاب  امام شهود و ختمه و احتفظ يعقوب بهذا  الكتاب معه
15-وحينما قتل نمرود ابن كوش احضر رجاله جسده وهم مغمومين  و دفنوه فى مدينته وعاش نمرود 215 عاما ومات
16-وملك نمرود على الشعب الذين الارض 185 عاما و مات  نمرود بسيف عيسو فى عار وبلا هيبه وقتله نسل ابراهيم كما كان راى فى حلمه
17- وبعد موت نمرود  انقسمت مملكته  الى ممالك كثيره و استردت تلك الممالك ملوكها السابقين بعد موت نمرود و استعبد كل بيت نمرود لكل ملوك الارض


----------



## sam176 (19 مارس 2012)

*اصحاح 27*

اسف مره اخرى ما وضعته اصحاح 27  وليس 28


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> اسف مره اخرى ما وضعته اصحاح 27  وليس 28



*شكرا حبيبى ... هل تسمح ظروفك بالمواصلة*


----------



## sam176 (19 مارس 2012)

*بالطبع*

بالطبع
انزل اصحاح 28 غدا
ساحاول وضع اصحاح كل يوم عدا السبت والاحد لانى باحاول الا اعمل اى شئ فيهم سوى تمضيته مع اولادى
ايضا لاختلاف تكوين الجمل العربى عن الانجليزى بالاضافه الى روح النص اطلب من تعب محبتك تغيير ما يلزم و ما تراه مما اترجمه
ساحاول وضع اصحاح كل يوم عدا السبت والاحد انى باحاول الا اعمل اى شئ فيهم سوى تمضيته مع اولادى


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> بالطبع
> انزل اصحاح 28 غدا
> ساحاول وضع اصحاح كل يوم عدا السبت والاحد لانى باحاول الا اعمل اى شئ فيهم سوى تمضيته مع اولادى
> ايضا لاختلاف تكوين الجمل العربى عن الانجليزى بالاضافه الى روح النص اطلب من تعب محبتك تغيير ما يلزم و ما تراه مما اترجمه
> ساحاول وضع اصحاح كل يوم عدا السبت والاحد انى باحاول الا اعمل اى شئ فيهم سوى تمضيته مع اولادى



*شكرا حبيبى ..... ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الرابع​
1- وكل أيام أخنوخ التى عاشَها على الأرضِ، كَانتْ ثلاثمائة وخمس ستّون سنةَ.
2- وعندما صَعدَ أخنوخ إلى السماءِ، أخذ كُلّ ملوك الأرضِ مَتُوشَالَحَ ابنه ومسحوه، وجَعلوه يحُكْم عليهم مكانِ أبّيه.
3- وتَصرّفَ مَتُوشَالَحَ باستقامة أمام الرب، كما علّمَه أبوه أخنوخ، وعلى نفس النمط علّمَ أثناء حياتِه بَنِي  البشر الحكمةِ ومعرفة وخوف الرب، ولَمْ يَحد عنْ طريقِ الصلاح لا إلى اليمين أَو لليسارِ.
4- لكن في أيامِ مَتُوشَالَحَ الأخيرةِ، التفت بَنِي  البشر عَنْ الرب، أفسدوا الأرضَ، سَرقوا وسَلبوا بعضهم البعض، وثاروا ضدّ الرب وأَثموا، وأفسدوا طرقَهم، ولا عادوا يَصغون لصوتِ مَتُوشَالَحَ، بل ثارَوا ضدّه.
5- وغضب الرب منهم بشدة، وواصلَ الرب إبادة البذار في تلك الأيامِ، لكي لا يكون هناك لا بَذْر ولا حَصاد علي الأرضِ.
6- لأنهم عندما كانوا يزَرعون الأرضَ كي يحْصلوا على طعامِهم لحياتهم، كانت الأشواك والعليق اللذان لم يزرعوهما هو ما تُثمره الأرض.
7- ولَمْ يُلتفت بَنِي  البشر عنْ طرقِهم الشريّرةِ، واستمرت أياديهم تَمتدُّ لفعلُ الشرُّ في عيني الرب، وأغضبوا الرب بطرقِهم الشريّرةِ، وغضب الرب جداً، ونَدمَ لكونه خلق الإنسان.
8- وفكر بأنَّ يُهدّمُهم ويُبيدُهم وهكذا فعَلَ.
9- في تلك الأيامِ عندما كَانَ لامك إبن مَتُوشَالَحَ بعمر مائة ستّون سنةً، ماتَ شيث، إبن آدم.
10- وكل أيام شيث التى عاشَها، كَانتْ تسعمائة وأثنتا عشْرة سنةَ، وماتَ.
11- وكَانَ لامك بعمر مائة ثمانون سنةً عندما أَخذَ أشوما، ابنة أَلِيشَعَ، إبن أخنوخ, عمّه، (زوجة) فحَملتْ.
12- وفي ذَلِك الوَقت زرع بَنِي  البشر الأرضَ، وطعاماً قليلاً نتجَ، رغم ذلك لَمْ يُلتفت بَنِي  البشر عنْ طرقِهم الشريّرةِ، وتَعدوا على الرب وتمردوا عليه.
13- وحَملتْ زوجة لامك وولدت إبن في ذَلِك الوَقت، في سّنة التمرد.
14- ودَعا مَتُوشَالَحَ اسمه نوح، قائلاً، الأرض كَانتْ فى راحة في أيامِه وخالية من الفسادِ، ودَعاه لامك أبوه اسمه مناحم، قائلاً، هذا سَيُريّحُنا في أعمالِنا وكدِنا البائسِ في الأرضِ، التي لَعنَها الرب.
15- وكَبرَ الطفل وفُطِمَ، وسار فى طرقَ أبّيه مَتُوشَالَحَ، كاملاً ومستقيماً مَع الرب.
16- وابتعد كُلّ بَنِي  البشر عنْ طرقِ الرب في تلك الأيامِ كما كثّروا على وجهِ الأرضِ بالأبناءِ والبناتِ، وعلّموا بعضهم البعض عاداتهم الشريّرة واستمرّوا فى الإثْم ضدّ الرب.
17- وصَنعَ كُلّ إنسان إله لنفسه، ونَهب وسَلب كُلّ إنسان منهم جارِه بالإضافة إلى قريبِه، وأفسدوا الأرضَ، وامتلأتْ الأرض بالعنفِ.
18- وذهب قضاتهم وحُكَّامهم إلى بناتِ البشر وأَخذوا زوجاتهم بالقوة مِنْ أزواجِهم وفق اختيارهم، وأخذ بَنِي  البشر في تلك الأيامِ مِنْ ماشيةِ الأرضِ، ومن وحوش الحقلِ ومن طيورِ الهواءِ، وعلّموا مَزِجَ الحيواناتِ مِنْ فصيلةِ بالآخري، كي يغْضبوا الرب؛ ورَأى الرب إن كل الأرض فسدَت، لأن كل ذي جسد أفسدَ طرقَه على الأرضِ، كُلّ  البشر  وكُلّ الحيوانات.
19- وقالَ الرب، أنى سَأُمحو الإنسانَ الذي خَلقتُه مِنْ على وجهِ الأرضِ، نعم مِنْ الإنسانِ إلى طيورِ الهواءِ، سوياً مع الماشيةِ ووحوشِ الحقلِ لأني تأسّفت بأنّني خلقتهم.
20- ومات كُلّ البشر الذين ساروا في طرقِ الرب، في تلك الأيامِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يجَلبَ الرب الشرَّ على الإنسانِ الذي أعلنه، لأن هذا كَانَ مِنْ الرب، حتي لا يَروا الشرَّ الذي تَكلّمَ الرب به على بَنِي  البشر.
21- ووَجدَ نوح نعمةً في عيني الرب، والرب أختاره وهو وأبنائه ليحفظ نسلاً منهم على وجهِ كل الأرضِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2012)

*
الإصحاح الخامس​
1- وكَانَ في السَنَةِ الرابعة والثمانونِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح، مات أخنوخ إبن شيث، وكَانَ بعمر تسعمائة وخمسة سنين عند موتِه.
2- وفي السنة المائة وتسعة وسبعونِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح، مات قينان، إبن أنوش، وكل أيام قينان كَانتْ تسعمائة وعشْرة سنة، وماتَ.
3- وفي السنة المأتين وأربعة وثلاثونِ سنة مِنْ حياةِ نوح، مات مهلئيل إبن قينان، وأيام مهلئيل كَانتْ ثمانمائة وخمس وتسعون سنةَ، وماتَ. 
4- ومات يارد، إبن مهلئيل في تلك الأيامِ، في السنة الثلاثمائة وستة وثلاثونِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح؛ وطِول أيام يارد كَانتْ تسعمائة واثنين وستّون سَنَة، وماتَ.
5- وكُلّ من أطاعَ الرب ماتَ في تلك الأيامِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يرَوا الشرَّ الذي أعلنَ عنه الرب ليَعمَلُه على الأرضِ.
6- وبعد عديد مِنْ السَنَواتِ، في السنة الأربعمائة وثمانونِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح، عندما مات كُلّ أولئك البشر الذين أطاعوا الرب مِنْ بين بَنِي البشر، وفقط مَتُوشَالَحَ حينئذ تبقي، قالَ الرب لنوح ومَتُوشَالَحَ
7- تكلّمْوا وأعلنْوا لبَنِي  البشر، قولوا، هكذا تكلم الرب، عُودُوا عن طرقِكَ الشريّرةِ وتخلّوا عن أعمالِكَم، والرب سَيَنْدمُ عنْ الشرِّ الذي أعلنَ أنه سيَفعله لكم، كي لا يَحْدثَ.
8- لأنه هكذا تكلم الرب، ها أنا أَمْنحُكم مائة وعشرون سنةِ؛ إن اتجهتم إلي وتخلّيتم عن طرقِكَم الشريّرةِ، سَأَبعدُ حينئذ عن الشرِّ الذي أخبرتُكم به، ولَنْ يَحدث, قال الرب.
9- وتَكلّمَ نوح ومَتُوشَالَحَ بكُلّ كلام الرب إلى بَنِي  البشر، يَومَاً بَعدَ يَومٍ، تكلّمُا معهم بلا توقف.
10- بيد أنّ بَنِي  البشر لم يَصغوا لهم، ولا أمالوا آذانُهم لكلامِهم، وكَانوا مُعاندين.ومَنحَهم الرب فترة مائة وعشرون سنةِ، قائلاً، إن رجعوا، حينئذ سَيَنْدمُ الرب عن الشرِّ، كي لا يُبيدَ الأرضَ.
11- وامتنع نوح، إبن لامك عن الزَواج في تلك الأيامِ لإنْجاب الأطفالِ، لأنه قالَ، بالتأكيد سَيُبيدُ الرب الأرضَ، وهل لهذا أنجبُ أطفالَ؟
12- وكان نوح رجلاً باراً، كَانَ كاملاً في جيلِه، واختارَه الرب كي يُقيم منه نسلاً على وجهِ الأرضِ.
13- وقالَ الرب لنوح، خذُ زوجة، وأنجب أطفالاً، لأني رَأيتُك مستقيماً أمامي في هذا الجيلِ.
14- وأنت ستقيم نسلاً، وأبنائك مَعك، في وسطِ الأرضِ؛ وذهب نوح وتَزوّجَ، واختارَ نَعْمَةَ ابنة أخنوخ، وكَانتْ ابنة خمسمائة وثمانون سنةً.
15- وكان نوح بعمر أربعمائة وثمانية وتسعون سنةً، عندما أَخذَ نَعْمَةَ زوجة له.
16- وحَملَت نَعْمَةَ وولدت إبن، ودَعا اسمَه َيافَثَ، قائلاً، لقد وسّعني الرب في الأرضِ؛ وحَملتْ ثانيةً وولدت إبن، ودَعا اسمَه سَام، قائلا، لقد جَعلَ الرب لى بقية، لأقيم نسلاً في وسطِ الأرضِ.
17- وكان نوح ابن خمسمائة سنة واثنين من العمر عندما ولدت نَعْمَةَ َحَام، وكَبر الأولاد ومضوا فى طرقَ الرب، في كُلّ ما علمه لهم مَتُوشَالَحَ ونوح أبوهم لّهم.
18- ومات لامك أبّو نوح في تلك الأيامِ؛ رغم أنه لَمْ يَذْهبْ بكُلّ قلبه في طرقِ أبّيه، وهو ماتَ في السنة المائة والخامسة والتسعونِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح.
19- وطِول أيام لامك كَانتْ سبعمائة وسبعون سنةَ، وماتَ.
20- ومات كُلّ بَنِي  البشر الذين عَرفوا الرب في تلك السَنَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يجَلبَ الرب شرّاً فوقهم؛ لأن الرب أراد أن يمَوتوا، كي لا يروا الشرَّ الذي سيَجْلب الرب على إخوتِهم وأقربائِهم، كما أعلنَ.
21- في ذلك الوقتِ، قالَ الرب لنوح ولمَتُوشَالَحَ، انْهضُا وأعلنا لبَنِي  البشر كُلّ الكلام الذي تَكلّمتُ به معكم في تلك الأيامِ، إن ابتعدوا عن طرقِهم الشريّرةِ، أنا حينئذ سأندم عنْ الشرِّ ولَنْ اجْلبَه.
22- ووَقفَ نوح ومَتُوشَالَحَ، وتَكلّمَا في آذانِ بَنِي  البشر، بكُلّ ما قاله الرب عنهم.
23- لكن بَنِي  البشر لم يَصغوا لهم، ولا أمالوا آذانَهم لكُلّ إعلاناتهم.
24- وبعد هذا تَكلّمَ الرب إلى نوح وقال، ها نهاية كُلّ ذي جسد أمامي، بسبب أعمالِهم الشريّرةِ، وها أنا سَأُبيدُ الأرضَ.
25- وخذُ خشبِ غوفرِ، واذْهبُ إلى الموضع الذي أعينه لك واصنع فُلك كبير، وضِعُه في تلك البقعةِ.
26- وهكذا تَصْنعُه؛ ثلاثمائة ذراع طوله، وعرضه خمسون ذراع وعلوه ثلاثون ذراع.
27- وأجعل فيه باب، يَفْتحُ علي جانبِه، ولذراع واحد من أعلي نهايته، وتَغطّيه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار.
28- وها أنا سَأَجْلبُ طوفان من المياهِ على الأرضِ، وسيفني كُلّ ذي جسد مِنْ تحت السماواتِ, كُلّ من على الأرضِ سَيهلك.
29- واذهب أنت وعائلتك واجْمعُ زوجِين من كُلّ الكائنات الحيّة, ذكر وأنثى، وأحضرهم للفُلكِ، كي يبقي نسل منهم على الأرضِ.
30- واجْمعُوا جميعاً طعام لتأْكُلُه الحيوانات، كي يكون هناك طعاماً لَكم ولهم.
31- واختارُ عذارى لأبنائك الثلاث، مِنْ بناتِ البشر، وهم سَيَكُونونَ زوجاتَ لأبنائك.
32- وقام نوح وصَنعَ الفُلكَ، في الموضعِ حيث الرب أَمرَه، وصنع نوح كما أمره الرب.
33- في سَنَتِه الخمسمائة والخامسة والتسعون بَدء نوح بصِناعَة الفُلكِ، وصَنعَ الفُلكَ في خمس سَنَواتِ، كما أَمرَه الرب.
34- ثمّ أَخذَ نوح ثلاثة مِنْ بناتِ أَلْيَاقِيمَ، إبن مَتُوشَالَحَ، زوجاتِ لأبنائِه، كما أَمرَ الرب نوح.
35- وكَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت مَتُوشَالَحَ إبن أخنوخ ماتَ، بعمر تسعمائة وستّون سنةً كَانَ هو عند موتِه. *


----------



## sam176 (20 مارس 2012)

*اصحاح 28 من 1-22*

1- وفى تلك الايام بعد موت ابراهيم اتى الرب بمجاعه عظيمه على الارض و اشتدت  المجاعه فى ارض كنعان فقام اسحق لينزل الى مصر بسبب المجاعه  كما فعل ابراهيم اباه من قبل
2-وفي تلك الليله ظهر الرب لاسحق وقال له لا تنزل الى مصر بل اصعد الى جرار الى ابيمالك ملك الفلسطينيين وامكث هناك حتى تنتهى المجاعه
3-و قام  اسحق  ذهب الى جرار كما امره الرب ومكث هناك ثلاث سنوات
4- وحينما اتى اسحق الى جرار راى اهل الارض ان رفقه زوجته كانت حسنة المظهر فسال اهل جرار اسحق عن زوجته فقال انها اختى لانه خاف اذا قال انها زوجته ان يقتله اهل تلك الارض لاجلها
5- وذهب امراء ابيمالك ومدحوا  فى المراه لدى الملك الذى لم يستجب ولم ينصت لكلماتهم
6-ولكنه سمع لقولهم ان اسحق قال انها اخته فحفظ الملك ذلك فى نفسه
7  - وبعد مرور ثلاث شهور على اسحق فى الارض نظر ابيمالك من نافذته فراى اسحق يلاعب رفقه زوجته لان اسحق سكن فى البيت الخارجى الذى للملك فكان مقابل بيت الملك
8- فقال الملك لاسحق ماذا فعلت بنا بقولك ان زوجتك هى اختك ؟ اما كان من السهل على احد عظماء الرجال ان يضجع معها ويجلب علينا خطيه
9- فقال اسحق لابيمالك لانى كنت خائف من ان اموت لاجلها لهذا قلت انها اختى
10-وفى هذا الوقت اعطى ابيمالك اوامر لكل الامراء و العظماء فاخذوا اسحق و رفقه واحضروهم امام الملك
11-وامر الملك ان يرتدوا حلل ملوكيه راكبين فى شوارع المدينه وان ينادى فى كل الارض قائلا هذا الرجل وهذه زوجته كل من يلمسهم موتا يموت وعاد اسحق وزوجته الى بيت الملك وكان الرب مع اسحق ومشبعا و غير محتاج لشئ
12- و بسبب الرب وجد اسحق نعمه فى عين ابيمالك ورعيته واحسن ابيمالك الى  اسحق وتذكر العهد الذى قطعه ابيه مع ابراهيم
13-فقال  ابيمالك لاسحق هوذا الارض امامك اسكن فيما يحسن فى عينك حتى تعود لارضك واعطى  ابيمالك اسحق حقل كرم ومن افضل اراضى جرار ليزرع ويحصد وياكل من فاكهة الارض حتى تنتهى ايام المجاعه
14- فزرع اسحق الارض وحصل على مئه ضعف فى هذه السنه وباركه الرب
15-فعظم جدا وكان لديه قطعان وخدم كثيرون
16-وحينما انتهت ايام المجاعه ظهر الربلاسحق وقال له قم اذهب من هذا المكان وارجع الى ارضك ارض كنعان فقام اسحق وعاد الى حبرون التى فى ارض كنعان هو و كل ممتلكاته كما امره الرب
17-وبعد هذا مات شيلاش ابن اربشاد فى هذه السنه التى العام الثامن عشر فى عمر يعقوب وعيسو عاش شيلاش اربعمئه وثلاث و ثلاثون عاما ومات

18-وفى هذا الوقت ارسل اسحق ابنه الاصغر يعقوب الى بيت شيم و ايبر فتعلم طرق الرب  و مكث  يعقوب فى بيت شيم و ايبر اثنان وثلاثون عاما  اما عيسو اخيه
 فلم يذهب لان لم يريد ان يذهب ومكث فى بيت ابيه فى ارض كنعان
19-اما عيسو فاستمر فى الصيد محضرا للبيت ما يحصل عليه و هكذا فعل عيسو كل الايام
20-وكان عيسو رجلا لاهيا و مخادعا .جاذبا للرجال و صائدا لهم   لقد كان شريرا  فى البريه ومضت الايام كعادتها فى الصيد حتى ذهب بعيدا حتى بريه سير و ادوم
21-ومكث فى بريه سير صائدا لعاما و اربعة اشهر
22-و راى هناك فى ارض سير ابنة رجل كنعانى وكان اسمها يهوديت ابنة بيرى ابن عفرون من عائلات الحثي ابن كنعان


----------



## sam176 (20 مارس 2012)

*اصحاح 28 من 23-28*

23- و اخذها عيسو زوجه وكان عمر عيسو اربعون عاما حين اخذها و احضرها الى حبرون ارض سكن ابيه و سكن هناك
24-وفى تلك الايام حين كان عمر اسحق مئه و عشر عاما وكان عمر يعقوب خمسون عاما ان مات سام ابن نوح عن عمر ستمئه عاما
25-وحينما مات سام عاد يعقوب الى بيت ابيه فى حبرون التى فى ارض نعان
26- وفى حين كان عمر يعقوب خمسه وستون عاما اتى اناس من حاران حملين  اخبار عن اخاها لابان ابن بتوئيل 
27- لان زوجة  لابان كانت عاقرفى تلك الايام ولم تحمل اى اطفال و كذلك لم تحمل اى من جواريه
28-وبعد هذا تذكر الرب ادينه زوجة  لابان فحملت طفلتان توام    ودعى  لابان اكبرى ليئه والصغرى راحيل
29- فزار هؤلاء الناس رفقه واخبروها بهذه الاشياء ففرحت رفقه جدا لان الرب زار  اخاها وانه قد اصبح له  نسل 

تصحيح 
عدد ١٨ 
وفى هذا الوقت ارسل اسحق ابنه الاصغر يعقوب الى بيت سام


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

*1- في ذَلِك الوَقت، بعد موتِ مَتُوشَالَحَ ، قالَ الرب لنوح، اذْهبُ أنت وعائلتك إلى الفُلك؛ ها أنا سَأَجْمعُ إليك كُلّ حيوانات الأرضِ ووحوش الحقلِ وطيورِ الهواءِ، وهم سَيَجيئونَ جميعاً ويُحيطونَ بالفلكَ. 
2-  وأنت سَتَذْهبُ وتُجلسُ على بابِ الفُلكِ، وكُلّ الوحوش والحيوانات والطيور، سَتتجمّعُ وتضِعُ نفسها أمامك، والذي سَيَأْتي منهم ويَجْثمُ أمامك، سَتَأْخذُه وتُسلّمُه لأيدي أبنائك، الذين سَيجْلبُونه إلى الفُلكِ، وكُلّ من سَيَقِفَ أمامك سَتَتْركُه
3- وهكذا صنع الرب فى اليوم التالي، وجائت الحيوانات والوحوش والطيور في حشود عظيمِة وأحاطَت بالفُلكَ.
4- وذَهبَ نوح وجلسَ على بابِ الفُلكِ، وكُلّ ذى جسد جَثمَ أمامه، جَلبَه إلى الفُلكِ، وكُلّ من وَقفَ أمامه تَركَه على الأرضِ. 
5- وأتتْ لَّبُؤَة‏، بجرويها, ذكرِه وأنثي، وجَثِم الثلاث أمام نوح، وثار الجروان ضدّ اللَّبُؤَة وضَرباها وجَعلاها تَهْربُ مِنْ موضعِها، فمضت بعيداً، ورَجعوا هم إلى أماكنِهم، وجَثموا على الأرضِ أمام نوح.
6- وهَربتْ اللَّبُؤَة، ووَقفتْ في موضعِ الأسودِ.
7- وشاهدَ نوح هذا، وتَعجّبَ كثيراً، ونَهضَ وأَخذَ الجروان، وجَلبَهم إلى الفُلكِ.
8- وجَلبَ نوح إلى الفُلكِ مِنْ كُلّ المخلوقات الحيّة التي كَانتْ على الأرضِ، كي لا يكون هناك شيء متبق إلا وجَلبَه نوح إلى الفُلكِ.
9- أثنين أثنين جاءا إلى نوح فى الفُلكِ، لكن مِنْ الحيواناتِ الطاهرة، والطيور الطاهرة، جَلبَ سبعة أزواجَ، كما أوصاه الرب.
10- ووقفت كُلّ الحيوانات والوحوش والطيور هناك، وأحاطوا بالفُلكَ من كُلّ موضع، ولم تهطل الأمطار لسبعة أيامِ.
11- وفي ذلك اليومِ، جَعلَ الرب الأرضَ تهتز بالكامل، والشمس أظلّمتْ، وتزعزعت أساسات العالمِ، وتُحرّكتْ كل الأرض بشدّة، وأومضَ البرق، ودوي الرعد، وكُلّ ينابيع‏ المياه في الأرضِ تفتحت، كما لَمْ يُعْرَفُ من قبل لساكني الأرض من قبل؛ وفعل الرب هذا العملِ الهائلِ، كي يُروّعَ بَنِي  البشر، كي لا يكون هناك فيما بعد شرّ على الأرضِ.
12- ولم يرجع بَنِي  البشر عن طرقِهم الشريّرةِ، وزادوا من غضبَ الرب في ذَلِك الوَقت، ولا حتي أداروا قلوبَهم إلى كُلّ هذا.
13- وفي نِهايِةِ السَنَةِ الستّ مائةِ مِنْ حياةِ نوح، كَانتْ مياه الطوفان على الأرضِ.
14- وتفتحت كُلّ ينابيع العُمقِ، وكوّات السماءِ فُغِرتْ، وكَانتْ الأمطار على الأرضِ، أربعون نهاراً وأربعون ليلة. 
15- وأتي نوح وعائلته وكُلّ المخلوقات الحيّة التي مَعه إلى الفُلكِ بسبب مياهَ الطوفان، وأغلقَه الرب عليهم. 
16- وكُلّ بَنِي  البشر الذي تُرِكوا على الأرضِ، صاروا مُنهَكينَ من خلال الشرِّ بسبب الأمطارَ، لأن المياهِ كَانتْ تَأْتي بشدّة أكثر على الأرضِ، واستمرت الحيوانات والوحوش فى الإحاطة بالفُلكَ.
17- وتَجمّعَ بَنِي  البشر سوية، حوالي سبعمائة ألف رجلَ وامرأة، وأتوا إلى نوح فى الفُلكِ.18- وصَرخوا إلى نوح قائلين، أفْتحُ كي نأتي إليك في الفلك لأننا سَنَمُوتُ.
19- وأجابَهم نوح بصوت عالي مِنْ الفُلكِ قائلاً: ألم تتمردوا جميعاً ضدّ الرب، وقلَتم أنّه لم يعد يُوجد؟ ولذا جَلبَ الرب عليكم هذا الشرِّ، ليبدكم ويقَطعَكم مِنْ على وجهِ الأرضِ.
20- ألَيسَ هذا هو الأمر الذي تكلّمَت به معكم قبل مائة عشرون سنةً، وأنتم لا تَصغون لصوتِ الرب، والآن تُريدُوا أن تعَيْشوا على الأرضِ؟
21- فقالوا لنوح، نحن مستعدّون أن نعَود للرب؛ فقط أفتح لنا كي قَدْ نَعِيشُ ولا نَمُوتَ.
22- وأجابَهم نوح قائلاً، ها أنتم الآن ترون أنّكم مضطربين فى أنفسكم، إنكم تَتمنّون العَودة للرب؛ لماذا لَمْ ترجعوا أثناء هذه المائة والعشرون سنة التى مَنحَها الرب لكم كفترة مُحدَّدة؟
23- لكنكم تأتون الآن وتُخبرُوني بهذا بسبب مشاكلِ نفوسكم، الآن أيضاً لَنْ يَستمعَ الرب لكم، ولا سيَعطيكم أذن صاغيةَ فى هذا اليومِ، حتي أنكم لَنْ تُفلحَوا الآن فيما ترغبونه.
24- واقتربَ بَنِي  البشر لكي يَقتحموا الفُلكَ، ليدُخُلوه بسبب الأمطارَ، لأنهم لم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَتحْملوا الأمطارَ عليهم.
25- فأرسلَ الرب كُلّ الوحوش والحيوانات التي وَقفتَ حول الفُلكَ. وقَهرتْهم الوحوش وطاردتْهم مِنْ ذلك الموضعِ، وذَهبَ كُلّ رجلَ فى طريقِه وتفرّقوا ثانيةً على وجهِ الأرضِ.
26- وواصلت الأمطار الهطول على الأرضِ، وأمطرت أربعون نهاراً وأربعون ليلةَ، وعمت مياهَ كثيراً على الأرضِ؛ و ماتَ  كُلّ ذي جسد كَانَ على الأرضِ أَو في المياهِ، سواء من البشر أو الحيوانات أو الوحوش، أو الزْحافُات أَو طيورَ الجوِّ، ومَكثَ نوح هناك فقط وأولئك الذين كَانوا مَعه في الفُلكِ.
27- وعَمّتْ المياه وارتفعت كثيراً على الأرضِ، وارَتفع الفُلكَ عنْ الأرضِ.
28- وطَفا الفُلك على وجهِ الماء، وكان المياهِ تتقاذفه حتي أن كُلّ المخلوقات الحيّة داخله صارت وكأنها حساءِ في قدر.
29- واستولىَ قلق عظيم على كُلّ المخلوقات الحيّة التي كَانتْ في الفُلكِ، وبدا الفُلك وكأنه سيتحطم.
30- ورُوّعتْ كُلّ المخلوقات الحيّة التي كَانتْ في الفُلكِ، وزَأرتْ الأسود، وخارت الثيران، وعَوتْ الذئاب، وتَكلّمَ كُلّ مخلوق حيّ في الفُلكِ وناحَ بلغتِه، حتى أن أصواتهم عَبرتْ مسافة عظيمة، وصرخ نوح وأبنائه وبَكوا في ضيقهم؛ لقد كَانوا خائفون جداً أنّهم قد يعَبروا أبوابَ الموتِ.
31- وصَلّى نوح إلى الرب وبَكى بسبب هذا، وقالَ، أعنا يا إلهي، لأننا لَيم يعد لَنا قوّةُ لتَحَمُّل هذا الشرِّ الذي أحاطَ بنا، لأن أمواج المياهِ تُحيطَ بنا والسيول المؤذية أفزعتْنا، فخاخ الموتِ جاءتْ أمامنا؛ أجبُنا يا إلهي، أجبُنا، أشرق بوجهَك علينا وترأف بنا، خلّصُنا وأنقذُنا.
32- وأصغىَ الرب لصوتِ نوح، وتَذكّرَه.
33- وعبرت ريحُ على الأرضِ، والمياه ما زالَتْ ( بالأرض ) واستقرُّ الفُلكُ. 
34- وتوقفت ينابيع العُمقِ وكوّاتِ السماءِ، وامتنعت الأمطار مِنْ السماءِ.
35- وتَناقصتْ المياه في تلك الأيامِ، واستقر الفُلك على جبالِ أرارات.
36- وفَتحَ نوح آنذاك كوّاتَ الفُلكِ، وما زالَ نوح يصرخ إلى الرب في ذَلِك الوَقت وقالَ، يا إلهي، يا من شكلت الأرض والسماوات وكُلّ ما فيهما، أخرج نفوسنا مِنْ هذا الحبسِ ومِنْ السجنِ حيث وَضعتَنا، لأَني تَعِبت  كثيراً من التَنَهُّد.
37- وأصغىَ الرب لصوتِ نوح، وتَكلّمَ إليه: عندما ستتمَّ سَنَة كاملة سَتُغادرُ ( الفُلك ).
38- بانتهاء السّنة، عندما أتم نوح سَنَة كاملة فى سكني الفُلكِ، جُفّت المياه مِنْ الأرضِ، وأزال نوح غطاء الفُلكِ.
39- في ذَلِك الوَقت، في اليومِ السابع والعشرونِ مِنْ الشهرِ الثانيِ، كَانتْ الأرض جافّةَ، لكن نوح وأبنائه، والذين كَانوا مَعه، لَمْ يَخْرجوا مِنْ الفُلكِ حتى أخبرَهم الرب.
40- وجاءَ اليومَ الذي أخبرَهم فيه الرب أن يخُرُجوا، وخَرجوا جميعاً مِنْ الفُلكِ.
41- ورَحلوا وعادوا كل واحد إلى طريقِه وإلى مكانِه، وسكن نوح وأبنائه في الأرضِ التي أخبرَهم الرب (أن يسكنوا فيها)، وخَدموا الرب كُلّ أيامهم، وباركَ الرب نوح وأبنائه عند خروجِهم مِنْ الفُلكِ.
42- وقالَ لهم، أثمرَوا واملئوا كُلّ الأرض؛ تقووا وازِدُادوا بوفرة في الأرضِ وأكثّرُوا في ذلك المكان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح السابع​
1- وهذه هى أسماءَ بَنِي نوح: يَافَثَ، وَحَامٍ  وسَامٍ؛ وولد أبناء لهم بعد الطوفان، لأنهم اتخذوا زوجاتَ قبل الطوفان.
2- هؤلاء هم بَنِي  يَافَثَ؛ جُومَرُ، مَاجُوجُ ، مَادَايُ، َيَاوَانُ، َتُوبَالُ، َمَاشَكُ وَتِيرَاسُ، سبعة أبناءِ.
3- وبَنِي  جُومَرُ هم أَشْكَنَازُ، رِيفَاثُ وَتُوجَرْمَةُ.
4- وبَنِي  مَاجُوجُ كَانوا إليشناف ولوبال.
5- وبَنِي  مَادَايُ كَانوا أتشون، زيلو، تشازوني ولوط.
6- وبَنِي  َيَاوَانُ كَانوا أَلِيشَه، تَرْشِيشُ، كِتِّيمُ وَدُودَانِيمُ.
7- وبَنِي  َتُوبَالُ كَانوا أريفي، كيسيد وتاراي.
8- وبَنِي  َمَاشَكُ كَانوا ديبون، زارون وشيباشيني.
9- وبَنِي  تِيرَاسُ كَانوا بينيب، جيرا، لابريون وجيلاك؛ هؤلاء هم بَنِي  يافث طبقاً لعائلاتهم، وأعدادهم في تلك الأيامِ كَانوا حوالي أربعمائة وستّون رجلا.
10- وهؤلاء بَنِي  حامِ؛ كُوشُ، مِيتزرَايِمُ، فُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ، أربعة أبناءِ؛ وبَنِي  كُوشُ كَانوا سَبَا، حَوِيلَةُ، َسَبْتَةُ، رَعْمَةُ وسَبْتَكَا، وبَنِي رَعْمَةُ كَانوا شَبَا وَدَدَانُ.
11- وبَنِي  مِصْرَايِمَ كَانوا لود، عنام, فتروس، كسلوح وكفتور.
12- وبَنِي  فُوطُ كَانوا جيبول، حدان وعدان.
13- وبَنِي  كنعان كَانوا زَبُولُونُ، حِثّ، أموري، جرجاشي، حيفي، أركي، سينى، أَرُودِي، صيمودي وخاموثي.
14- هؤلاء بَنِي  حامِ، طبقاً لعائلاتهم، وأعدادهم في تلك الأيامِ كَانتْ حوالي سبعمائة وثلاثون رجلا.
15- وهؤلاء هم أبناءَ سام؛ عِيلاَمُ، أَشُّور، أَرْفَكْشَادُ، وَلُودُ وَأَرَامُ، خمسة أبناءِ؛ وبَنِي عِيلاَمُ كَانوا شُوشَنَ، ماخول وحرمون.
16- وبَنِي  أَشُّور كَانوا ميروس وموكيل، وبَنِي  أَرْفَكْشَادُ كَانوا سيلاخ، عنار وعسكول.
17- وبَنِي  لود كَانوا فَتُورَ وبيصيون، وبَنِي  َأَرَامُ كَانوا عُوصُ، حُول، جَاثَرُ وَمَاشُ.
18- هؤلاء هم بَنِي  سام، طبقاً لعائلاتهم؛ وأعدادهم في تلك الأيامِ كَان حوالي ثلاثمائة رجلَ.
19- هذه أجيالَ سام؛ أنجبَ سام أَرْفَكْشَادَ وأرفشكاد أنجب شَالَحَ ، وشَالَحَ أنجبَ عَابِرَ وولد لعَابِرَ ولدان، اسم إحداهم كَانَ فَالَجَ ، لأنه فى أيامِه، انقسم بَنِي  البشر، وفي الأيامِ الأخيرةِ، انقسمت الأرض.
20- واسم الثاني كَانَ يَقْطَانُ، بمعْني أنّه في يومِه، حياة بَنِي  البشر قنقصت وقُلتْ.
21- هؤلاء بَنِي  يَقْطَانُ؛ أَلْمُودَادَ, شَالَفَ, حَضَرْمَوْتَ, يَارَحَ، هَدُورَامَ, أُوزَالَ, دِقْلَةَ، عُوبَالَ, أَبِيمَايِلَ, شَبَا، أوفِيرَ, حَوِيلَةَ وَيُوبَابَ؛ كُلّ هؤلاء بَنِي  يَقْطَانُ.
22- وأنجبَ فَالَجُ أَخّوه رَعُوَ، وأنجبَ رَعُوَ سَرُوجَ، وأنجبَ سَرُوجَ نَاحُورَ ونَاحُورَ أنجب تَارَحَ ، وكَانَ تَارَحَ  بعمر ثمانية وثلاثون سنةً، وأنجبَ نَاحُورَ وَهَارَانَ.
23- وكوش، إبن حام، إبن نوح، تَزوّجَ في أيامِ شيخوختِه، وولدت زوجته إبن، ودَعوا اسمَه نِمْرُودَ ، قائلين، في ذَلِك الوَقت بدء بَنِي  البشر بدئوا يتمردون ثانيةً ضدّ الرب ويخطئوا، وكَبرَ الصبي، وأحبَّه أبوه جداً، لأنه كَانَ أبن شيخوختِه.
24- والملابس الجلدِ التي صنعها الرب لآدم وزوجته، عندما طُردوا مِنْ الجنة، أعطت لكوش.
25- لأنه بعد موتِ آدم وزوجته، أعطيت الملابس إلى أخنوخ، إبن يارد، وعندما أُصعد أخنوخ إلى الرب، أعطاَهم إلى مَتُوشَالَحَ، أبنه.
26- وعند موتِ مَتُوشَالَحَ أخذهم نوح ووضعهم فى الفُلك، وظلوا مَعه حتى خَرجَ مِنْ الفُلك.
27- وعند خروجِهم، سَرقَ حام تلك الملابسِ مِنْ نوح أبيه، وأَخذَهم وأخفاهم عن إخوتِه.
28- وعندما أنجبَ حام بكره كوش، أعطاَه الملابسَ في الخفاء، وكَانت مَع كوش عديد مِنْ الأيامِ.
29- وأخفاَهم كوش أيضاً مِنْ أبنائِه وإخوتِه، وعندما أنجبَ كوش نِمْرُودَ ، أعطاَه تلك الملابسِ بسبب حبِّه لَهُ، وكَبرَ نِمْرُودَ ، وعندما كان بعمر عشرون سنةً لبس تلك الملابسِ.
30- وأصبحَ نِمْرُودَ  قوياً عندما لَبسَ الملابسَ، ومَنحَه الرب مَنحَه قَدْرة وقوّةُ، وكَانَ صيّاد جبّار في الأرضِ، نعم، كَانَ صيّاد جبّار في الحقلِ، وطاردَ الحيواناتَ وبني المذابحَ، وقدّمَ عليهم الحيوانات أمام الرب.
31- وقَوّى نِمْرُودَ  نفسه، وأرتفع مِنْ بين إخوتِه، وقاتلَ معاركَ إخوتِه ضدّ كُلّ أعدائهم الذين حولهم.
32- وأخضع الرب كُلّ أعداء إخوتِه في يديه، وأنجحه الرب من وَقتٍ لآخَرَ في معاركِه، وحَكمَ على الأرضِ.
33- لذا أصبحَ مألوفاً في تلك الأيامِ، عندما يُعلن رجلُ بأنّه تَدرّبَ للمعركةِ، فأنه يَقُولُ لهم، كما فعل الرب إلى نِمْرُودَ ، الذي كَانَ صيّاد جبّار في الأرضِ، والذي نَجحَ في المعاركِ التي عَمّتْ ضدّ إخوتِه، بأنّ أنقذَهم مِنْ أيدي أعدائهم، هكذا إن شاء الرب يَقوّينا ويُنقذُنا فى هذا اليومِ.
34- وعندما كَانَ نِمْرُودَ  فى عمر أربعون سنةً، في ذَلِك الوَقت كانت هناك حرب بين إخوتِه وبني يافث، كَانوا في قوَّةِ أعدائهم.
35- وخرج نِمْرُودَ  في ذَلِك الوَقت، وجمّعَ كُلّ بَنِي  كوش وعائلاهم، حوالي أربعمائة وستّون رجلَ، واستأجرَ أيضاً بعض أصدقائِه وكان أصدقائِه حوالي ثمانون رجلَ، وأعطاَهم أجرَتهم، وذَهبَ مَعهم للحَرَبَ، وعندما كَانَ فى الطريقِ، قَوّى نِمْرُودَ  قلوب الناسِ الذين ذَهبوا مَعه.
36- وقالَ لهم، لا تخَافُوا ولا تضطربوا، لأن كُلّ أعدائنا سَيُسلّمونَ لأيدينا، وستفعلون بهم كمسرتكم.
37- وكُلّ البشر الذي خَرجوا كَانوا حوالي خمسمائة، وحاربوا وأبادوهم وأخضعوهم، ووَضعَ نِمْرُودَ  حكام عليهم في مواضعِهم.
38- وأَخذَ بعض مِنْ أبنائهم كضمان، وكَانوا جميعاً خدام لنِمْرُودَ  ولإخوتِه، ونِمْرُودَ وكُلّ الشعب الذي مَعه التفتوا  باتجاه البيتَ.
39- وعندما عادَ نِمْرُودَ  من المعركةِ مُبتهجاً، بعد أن أخضعَ أعدائه، كُلّ إخوته، مَع كل الذين عَرفوه قبل ذلك، تَجمّعَوا لجَعْله ملكِاً عليهم، ووَضعوا تاجَ الملك على رأسهِ.
40- ووَضعَ على رعاياه وشعبِه، أمراء وقضاة وحُكَّام، كما هو مُتبع بين الملوكِ.
41- ووَضعَ تَارَحَ  إبن ناحور أمير على قواته، وبجّلَه ورَفعَه فوق كل أمرائه.
42- وبينما كَانَ يَحْكمُ وفق شهوة قلبِه، بعد أن أخضعَ كُلّ أعدائه حول، تَشاورَ مع مستشاريه لبِناء مدينة لقصرِه، ولقد عَملوا ذلك.
43- ووَجدوا وادي واسع قبالة الشرق، وبَنوه مدينة واسعة وشاملة، ودَعا نِمْرُودَ اسم المدينةِ التي بَناها شِنْعَارَ، لأن الرب أرعد أعدائه بقسوة وأبادَهم.
44- وسَكنَ نِمْرُودَ في شِنْعَارَ وحَكمَ بثقة، وحاربَ أعدائه وأُخضعَهم، ونَجحَ في كُلّ معاركِه، وأصبحتْ مملكته عظيمةَ جداً.
45- وسمعت كُلّ الأمم والألسنة عن شهرتِه، وجَمعوا أنفسهم له، وانحنوا للأرضِ، وقدّموه له تقدمات، وأصبحَ سيدهم وملكَهم، وسَكنوا جميعاً مَعه في مدينةِ شِنْعَارَ، وحَكمَ نِمْرُودَ  في الأرضِ على كُلّ أبناء نوح، وهم كَانوا جميعاً تحت سلطتِه ومشورتِه.
46- وكَانتْ كُلّ الأرض ذات لسانِ واحد ومتحدِة فى التكلم، لكن لَمْ يَدْخلْ نِمْرُودَ طرقَ الرب، وكَانَ شرّيرَ أكثرَ مِنْ كُلّ البشر الذي كَانوا قبله، مِنْ أيامِ الطوفان حتى تلك الأيامِ.
47- وعَملَ آلهة من خشبِ وحجارةِ، وسجد لها، وتَمرّدَ ضدّ الرب، وعلّمَ كُلّ رعاياه وشعب الأرضِ طرقِه الشرّيرةِ؛ وأبنه ماردون كَانَ شرّيرَ أكثرَ مِنْ أبّيه.
48- وكُلّ شخص سَمعَ عن أَعْمالِ ماردون إبن نِمْرُودَ  ليَقُولُ عنه، مِنْ الأشرارِ يولد الشرَّ؛ لذا أصبحَ مثل في كل الأرضِ الكاملةِ، قول مِنْ الأشرّار يولد الشرّ، وكَانَ كلامِ شائع بين البشر من ذلك الوقت إلى يومنا هذا.
49- وتَارَحَ ، إبن ناحور، أمير قوات نِمْرُودَ ، كَانَ عظيماً جداً في تلك الأيامِ في عيني الملكِ ورعاياه، وأحبه الملك والأمراء ورَفعوه عالياً جداً.
50- وتَزوّجَ تَارَحَ  واسم زوجته عمثيلو ابنة كورنيبو؛ وحَبلتْ زوجة تَارَحَ  وولدت إبن في تلك الأيامِ.
51- كَانَ تَارَحَ  بعمر سبعين سنةً عندما أنجبَه، ودَعا تَارَحَ  اسم أبنه الذي ولدَ له إبرآم، لأن الملكَ رَفعَه في تلك الأيامِ، وبجّلَه فوق كل أمرائه الذي كَانوا مَعه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الثامن ​
1- وكَانَ في الليلةِ التي وُلد فيها إبرآم، أن كُلّ خدم تَارَحَ ، وكُلّ رجال نِمْرُودَ  الحكماء، وسحرته أتوا وأَكلوا وشَربوا في بيتِ تَارَحَ ، وفَرحوا مَعه فى تلك الليلةِ.
2- وعندما خرج كُلّ البشر الحكماء والسحرة مِنْ بيتِ تَارَحَ ، رَفعوا أعينَهم نحو السماءِ فى لينَظْروا إلى النجومَ، فرَأوا ونظروا نجمَا كبيراَ جداً أتى مِنْ الشرقِ وجَرى في السماواتِ، وابتلعَ أربع نجومِ مِنْ أقاصي السماواتِ الأربعة.
3- وتعجب كُلّ رجال الملك الحكماء وسحرته من المنظرِ، وفَهم الحكماء هذا الموضوعِ، وعَرفوا معناه.
4- وقال كُلّ منهم للآخر، هذا يَدْلُّ على إن الطفلِ الذي ولدَ لتَارَحَ هذه الليلة، سَيَكْبرُ ويَكُونُ مثمر، ويَتكاثرُ، ويَمتلكُ كُلّ الأرض، هو وأبناءه إلى الأبد، وهو ونسله سَيذْبحُون ملوكَ عظام، وسيرثون أراضهم.
5- وذهب الرجال الحكماء والسحرة لبيوتهم تلك الليلةِ، ونهض كُلّ هؤلاء الرجالِ الحكماءِ والسحرة في الصباحِ مبكراً، وتَجمّعوا في بيتِ معيَّنِ.
6- وتَكلّموا وقالوا كُلّ منهم للآخر، المشهدَ الذي رَأينَا ليلة أمس مخفي عنْ الملكِ، ولَمْ يُعلَنْ له.
7- ويَجِبُ أَنْ يكون هذا الأمر معروفاً للملكِ في الأيامِ الأخيرةِ، وسَيَقُولُ لنا، لماذا أخفيتم هذا الأمر عنّي، وبعد ذلك سَنَقاسي جميعاً الموت؛ لذا، فلنَذْهبُ الآن ونُخبرُ الملكَ بالمشهدَ الذي رَأينَا، وتفسير ذلك، ونحن سَنَكون حينئذ واضحينَ.
8- وفعلوا ذلك، وذَهبوا جميعاً إلى الملكِ وانحنوا له على الأرض، و قالوا، فليحيا الملك، فليحيا الملكُ.
9- سَمعنَا بأنّ إبن قد ولدَ لتَارَحَ  إبن ناحور، أمير قواتك، ونحن ذهبنا ليلة البارحة إلى بيته، وأَكلنَا وشَربنَا وفَرحنَا مَعه فى تلك الليلةِ.
10- وعندما خرج خدامك مِنْ بيتِ ناحور، للذِهاب إلى بيوتِنا ليبيتوا هناك الليل، رَفعنَا عيونَنا إلى السماءِ، ورَأينَا  نجماً عظيماً يَأْتي مِنْ الشرقِ، ونفس النجمِ جَرى بسرعةِ عظيمةِ، وأبتلع أربعة نجومِ عظيمةِ، مِنْ أطرافِ السماواتِ الأربعة.
11- وتعجب خدامك من المشهدِ الذي رَأينَاه، وفزعَنا كثيراً، وحكمَنا على المشهدِ، وعَرفَنا بحكمتِنا، التفسير المناسب لذلك، بِأَنَّ هذا الشيءِ يَنطبقُ على الطفلِ الذي ولدُ لتَارَحَ، الذي سَيَكْبرُ ويَتكاثرُ كثيراً، ويُصبحُ قوي، ويَقْتلُ جميع ملوك الأرضِ، ويَرِثُ كل أراضيهم، هو ونسله إلى الأبد.
12- وها نحن يا سيدنا وملكنا قد أحطنَاك علماً بما رَأينَا حقاً فيما يتَعَلُّق بهذا الطفلِ.
13- إن حسن في عيني الملكِ مَنْح أبّيه قيمةِ هذا الطفلِ، ونحن سَنَذْبحُه قبل أن يَكْبرُ ويَزِدادُ في الأرضِ، ويزداد شره ضدّنا، كي لا نموت نحن وأطفالنا من خلال شرِّه.
14- وسَمعَ الملكَ لكلامهم وبَدا جيد في عينه، وأرسلَ ودَعا تَارَحَ ، وأتى تَارَحَ أمام الملكِ.
15- وقالَ الملكَ لتَارَحَ ، لقد أُخبرتُ بأنّ إبن وُلد لك ليلةَ البارحة، وبعد أن لوحظ هذا الأمر في السماواتِ عند ولادتِه.
16- ولهذا أعطني الطفلَ الآن، كي نَذْبحُه قَبْلَ أَنْ يَطْلعُ شرَّه ضدّنا، وأنا سَأَعطيك بقيمتِه, ملئ بيتك فضةِ وذهبِ.
17- وأجابَ تَارَحَ  الملك وقالَ له: سيدي وملكي، لقد سَمعتُ كلماتَك، وخادمك سَيَعمَلُ كُلّ ما يشتهيه ملكه.
18- لكني سَأُخبرُك يا سيدي وملكَي، بما حَدث لي ليلة البارحة، كي أَرى أي مشورةَ سَيَعطيها الملكَ لخادمَه، وحينئذ سَأُجيبُ الملكَ على ما تَكلّم به ؛ وقالَ الملك، تكلّمُ.
19- وقالَ تَارَحَ  للملكِ، أيون، إبن مارود، أتى لي ليلة البارحة، قائلاً
20- أعطِني الحصانِ العظيمِ الجميلِ الذي أعطاه الملكِ لك، وأنا سَأَعطيك فضةَ وذهبَ، وقصبة وعلف بقيمتِه؛ فقُلتُ له، أنتظر حتى أَرى رأي الملكَ فيما يَتعلّقُ بكلماتك، وأي ما يقوله الملك، فأنا سأفعْله.
21- والآن يا سيدي وملكي، ها أنا أعلنتُ هذا الشيءِ لك، والمشورة التى سيُعطيها ملكي لخادمِه، سَأَتْبعها.
22- وسَمعَ الملكَ كلماتَ تَارَحَ، واشتعل غضبه وأعتبره أحمق.
23- وأجابَ الملكَ تَارَحَ ، وقالَ له، هل أنت سخيف جداً أو جاهل أَو قليل الفَهْم لتعمَلُ هذا الشيءِ، لإعْطاء حصانك الجميل مقابل فضةِ وذهبِ أَو حتى لقش وعلفِ؟
24- هل ينقصك الفضةِ والذهبِ، كي تَفعلُ هذا الشيءِ، لأنك ليس بإمكانك أن تَنَالَ القش والعلفَ لتَغذّي حصانِك؟ وما هي الفضة والذهب إليك، أَو القش والعلف، حتي تُعطي ذلك الحصانِ الجميل الذي أَعطيته لك، الذي له نظير على كل الأرض ؟
25- وتوقف الملك عن الكَلام، وأجابَ تَارَحَ  الملك، قائلاً: بمثل هذا تَكلّمَ الملكِ مع خادمِه
26- أتوسّلُ إليك يا سيدي وملكي، الذي قلته ليّ، قائلاً، أعطنِي أبنك كي نَذْبحُه، وسَأَعطيك فضةَ وذهبَ مُقابله؛ ماذا أفعْلُ بالفضةِ والذهبِ بعد موتِ أبني؟ مَنْ يَرِثُني؟ بالتأكيد عند موتِي، سترجع الفضة والذهب إلى ملكِي الذي أعطاَها.
27- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كلماتَ تَارَحَ ، والمثل الذي قصد به الملكِ، أحَزنَه كثيراً وأُغتاظَ بهذا الشيءِ، واندلع غضبه داخله .
28- ورَأى تَارَحَ  بأنّ غضبَ الملكِ قد اشتعل ضدّه، فأجابَ الملكَ قائلاً، إن كلّ ما عِنْدي في سلطة الملكَ؛ كل ما يشتهيه الملك ليفعله بخادمِه، فليفعله، نعم، حتى إبني، فهو في سلطة الملكَ، بدون مُقابل، هو وأخويه الأكبر منه سنّاً
29- وقالَ الملكَ لتَارَحَ ، كلا، لَكنِّي سَأَشتري أبنك الصغير بثمن.
30- وأجابَ تَارَحَ  الملك، قائلاً، أَتوسّلُ إليك يا سيدي وملكَي ان تدع خادمِك يَتكلّمُ كلمة أمامك، وليسمع الملكَ كلمةَ خادمِه، وقالَ تَارَحَ ، فليعطني ملكَي مهلة ثلاث أيامِ حتى أُتدبر هذه المسألةِ مع نفسي، وأتشاور مَع عائلتِي بما يتعلّقُ بكلماتِ ملكِي؛ وألح كثيراً على الملكَ كي يوَافَقَ على ذلك.
31- وأصغىَ الملك لتَارَحَ ، وفعَلَ ذلك وأعطاَه مهلة ثلاثة أيامِ، وخَرجَ تَارَحَ  مِنْ حضرِة الملكَ، ورَجعَ للبيت لعائلتِه وتَكلّمَ معهم بكُلّ كلمات الملكِ؛ وكان الناس خائفون جداً.
32- وفي اليومِ الثالثِ أرسلَ الملكَ إلى تَارَحَ ، قائلاً، أرسلُ لي أبنك الأصغر بثمن كما تَكلّمتُ معك؛ ولابد أن تَفعلُ هذا، وإلا سآتي وأَذْبحُكم جميعاً في بيتِك، حتي إنك لن يكون لك ولا حتي كلبِ تستبقيه.
33- وأسرع تَارَحَ، (لكون الأمر كَانَ متعجلَ مِنْ الملكِ)، وأَخذَ طفل مِنْ أحد خدامِه، كانت خادمته قد ولدتُه له فى ذلك اليومِ، وأحضر تَارَحَ  الطفل إلى الملكِ وتسلمَ قيمتهً.
34- وكَانَ الرب مَع تَارَحَ  في هذا الأمر، وأن لا يكون نِمْرُودَ  سبّبَ موتَ إبرآم، وأَخذَ الملكَ الطفلَ مِنْ تَارَحَ  وقطع رأسه بكُلّ قوّة، ظاناً أنّه إبرآم؛ وهذا أخفىَ عنه مِنْ ذلك اليومِ، ونُسِى مِن قِبل الملكِ، بينما كَانَت هذه إرادة العناية الإلهيّة‏ أَنْ لا يعاني إبرآم الموت.
35- وأَخذَ تَارَحَ  إبرآم أبنه سرَّاً، مَع أمِّه وخادمته، وأخفاَهم في كهف، وجَلبَ لهم معيشتهم شهرياً.
36- وكَانَ الرب مَع إبرآم في الكهفِ  وكَبرَ، وكَانَ إبرآم في الكهفِ، عشْرة سَنَواتِ، وظن الملك وأمرائه وعرّافيه وحكمائه بأن الملك قَتلَ إبرآم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح التاسع ​
1- وتَزوّجَ هَارَانَ، إبن تَارَحَ ، أَخّو إبرآم الأكبر، في تلك الأيامِ.
2- وكان هَارَانَ بعمر تسعة وثلاثون سنةً عندما تَزوّجَ؛ وزوجة هَارَانَ حَملتْ ولدت إبن، ودَعا اسمِه لُوط.
3- وحَملتْ ثانيةً وولدت بنت، ودَعتْ اسمَها مِلْكَةُ؛ وحَملتْ ثانيةً وولد بنت، ودَعتْ اسمَها سَارَايُ. 
4- وكان هَارَانَ بعمر اثنان وأربعون سنةً عندما أنجبَ سَارَايُ، وكَانَ ذلك في السَنَةِ العاشرةِ مِنْ حياةِ إبرآم؛ وفي تلك الأيامِ خَرج إبرآم وأمّه ومرضعته مِنْ الكهفِ، لكون الملك وحاشيته قد نَسوا قضيةَ إبرآم.
5- وعندما خَرجَ إبرآم مِنْ الكهفِ، ذَهبَ إلى نوح وأبنه سام، وبَقى مَعهم ليتَعَلّم تعاليم الرب وطرقِه، ولا إنسان عَرفَ أين كَانَ إبرآم، وخَدمَ إبرآم نوح وسام أبنه وقت طويل.
6- وكان إبرآم في بيتِ نوح تسع وثلاثون سنةِ، وعَرفَ إبرآم الرب مِنْ عمر ثلاثة سنوات، ومضي فى طرقَ الرب حتى يومِ موتِه، كما علمه نوح وأبنه سام؛ وأثم كُلّ بَنِي الأرضِ في تلك الأيامِ كثيراً ضدّ الرب، وتمردوا ضدّه وخَدموا آلهةَ أخرى، ونَسوا الرب الذي خَلقَهم في الأرضِ؛ وجَعلَ مسكنهم الأرضِ، في ذَلِك الوَقت، وكان لكُلّ رجل إلهه؛ آلهة من خشبِ وحجارةِ ليس بإمكانها أن تتكلّم، أو تسْمع، ولا تُنجي، وخَدمهم بَنِي  البشر وأصبحوا آلهتَهم.
7- وكان الملك وكُلّ خدمه، وتَارَحَ  مع كُلّ عائلته كَانوا أوّائل من خْدُموا الآلهةِ من خشبِ والحجارةِ.
8- وكان لتَارَحَ  أثنا عشرَ آله من الحجمِ الكبيرِ، مصنوعة من الخشبِ والحجارةِ، بعدد أثني عشر شهر، وخَدمَ كُلّ واحد شهرياً، وكُلّ شهر تَارَحَ  يَجْلبُ تقدمة من اللحمِ والخمر لآلهتِه؛ هكذا عَمِلَ تَارَحَ  طِوال الأيام.
9- وكُلّ ذلك الجيلِ كَان شرّيرا في عيني الرب، وهكذا صنع كُلّ رجلَ إلهِه، لَكنَّهم تَركوا الرب الذي خَلقَهم.
10- ولم يكن هناك رجل واحد في تلك الأيامِ في كل الأرضِ، يعرف الرب (لأن كُلّ رجل خَدم إلهه الخاص) ماعدا نوح وعائلته، وكُلّ الذين تحت مشورِته عَرفوا الرب في تلك الأيامِ.
11- وإبرآم، إبن تَارَحَ  كَانَ يزداد عظمة في تلك الأيامِ في بيتِ نوح، ولا رجلَ عَرفَ ذلك، والرب كَانَ مَعه.
12- وأعطىَ الرب إبرآم قلب يفهم، وعَرفَ إن كُلّ أعمال هذا الجيلِ كَانتْ بلا طائل، وأن كُلّ آلهتهم كَانتْ بلا قيمة وبلا جدوى.
13- ورَأى إبرآم الشمس تُشرقُ على الأرضِ، وقالَ إبرآم فى نفسه بالتأكيد الآن هذه الشمسِ التي تُشرقُ على الأرضِ هي الإله، وسَأَخْدمُه.
14- وخَدمَ إبرآم الشمس في ذلك اليومِ وصَلّى إليه، وعندما حل المساء جاءُ الغروبَ كالمعتاد، وقال إبرآم فى نفسه، بالتأكيد هذا لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ إله ؟
15- وإبرآم ما زالَ يُواصلُ الكَلام فى نفسه، مَنْ هو الذي صنع السماواتَ والأرضَ؟ مَنْ خَلق الذين على الأرضِ؟ أين هو؟
16- وأظلّمَ الليل عليه، ورَفعَ عينَيه نحو الغربِ والشمال والجنوب والشرق، ورَأى أنّ الشمسَ تختفي ِنْ الأرضِ، وأصبحَ النهار ظلاماً.
17- ورَأى إبرآم النجوم والقمر أمامه، وقالَ، بالتأكيد هذا هو الإله الذي خَلقَ كل الأرضَ بالإضافة إلى البشر، وها هم خدمِه آلهةَ من حوله: وخَدمَ إبرآم القمر وصَلّى إليه طيلة تلك الليلة.
18- وفي الصباحِ عندما كان النور والشمسَ أشرقتْ على الأرضِ كالمعتاد، رَأى إبرآم كُلّ الأشياء التي صنعها الرب على الأرضِ.
19- وقالَ إبرآم فى نفسه بالتأكيد هذه لَيستْ الآلهةَ التي صنعت الأرضَ وكُلّ البشر، بل هؤلاء خدامَ الإله، وظل إبرآم في بيتِ نوح وعَرفَ الرب هناك وعرف طرقَه وخَدمَ الرب طِوال أيام حياتِه، ونَسى كُلّ ذلك الجيلِ الرب، وخَدمَ آلهةَ أخرى مِنْ خشبِ وحجارةِ، وتمردوا كُلّ أيامهم.
20- وحَكمَ الملكَ نِمْرُودَ بشكل آمن، وكُلّ الأرض كَانتْ تحت سيطرتِه، وكُلّ الأرض كَانتْ لسانِ واحد وكلماتِ واحدة.
21- وتشاور كُلّ أمراء نِمْرُودَ ورجاله العظام معاً؛ كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ مَع عائلاتِهم، وقالوا لبعضهم البعض، تعالوا ولنَبْني لأنفسنا مدينة وبها برج قوي، وتَصِلُ قمته للسماء، ولنَجْعلُ أنفسنا مشهورين، كي نَحْكمُ كل العالم، كي يتوقّفَ شرّ أعدائنا عنّا، كي نَسود عليهم بقوّة، ولا نُصبحُ متفرّقين على الأرضِ بسبب حروبِهم.
22- وذَهبوا جميعاً أمام الملكِ، وأخبروا الملكَ بهذه الكلماتِ، والملك اتّفقَ معهم في هذا الشأنِ، وفعَلَ ذلك.
23- وتَجمّعتْ كُلّ العائلات مكونة حوالي ستّمائة ألف رجلَ، وذَهبوا لبحث عن قطعةَ أرضِ واسعة لتَشييد المدينةِ والبرجِ، وبحثوا في كل الأرضِ ولم يجِدوا شيء مثل الوادي الذي في شرق أرضِ شِنْعَارَ، على مسيرة حوالي يومين، وسافروا هناك وسُكِنوا هناك.
24- وبَدأوا بصِناعَة الطوب وأشعلوا نيرانَ لإنْشاء المدينةِ والبرجِ الذي ظَنّوا أنهم سيتْممونه.
 25- وكان إنشاء البرجِ كان لهم جريمة وخطيئة، وبدئوا ببِنائه، وبينما كَانوا يُشيّدونَ ضدّ الرب إله السماء، تَصوّروا في قلوبِهم أن يشَنّوا حرب ضدّه وأن يصُعُدوا إلى السماءِ.
26- وكُلّ هؤلاء الناسِ وكُلّ العائلات قسّموا أنفسهم في ثلاثة فرق؛ قالَ الفريق الأول نحن سَنَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ ونحارب ضدّه؛ وقال الفرق الثانى، نحن سَنَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ ونَضعْ آلهتَنا هناك ونَخْدمُهم؛ وقال الفريق الثالث، نحن سَنَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ ونَضْربْه بالأقواسِ والرماحِ؛ وعَرفَ الرب كُلّ أعمالهم وكُلّ أفكارهم الشريّرة، ورَأى المدينةَ والبرجَ اللذان كَانوا يَبْنونَهما.
27- وبينما كَانوا يَبْنونَ بَنوا لأنفسهم مدينة عظيمة وبرج عالي وقوي جداً؛ وبسبب ارتفاعه لم تكن المونة ولا الطوب يَصلا للبُنائين في ارتفاعهم، حتى يتمم أولئك الصاعدين سَنَة كاملة، وبعد ذلك، يصلون إلى البُنائين ويعطوهم المونة والطوب؛ هكذا كان يًعَملَ يومياً.
28- وكان هؤلاء الصَاعِدينِ والآخرين النَازلين طوال اليومَ؛ وإن سقطت طوبة مِنْ أيديهم وتنكْسُر، كانوا جميعاً يَبْكونَ عليها، وإن سقط رجل ومات، لا أحد منهم يَنْظرُ إليه.
29- وعَرفَ الرب أفكارِهم، وحَدثَ بينما هم يَبْنونَ أنهم ألقوا سهامَ نحو السماواتِ، وكُلّ السهام سَقطتْ عليهم ممتلئة بالدمِّ، وعندما رَأوهم قالوا لبعضهم البعض، لقد قَتلنَا بالتأكيد كُلّ أولئك الذين في السماء.
30- لأن هذا كَانَ مِنْ الرب لكي يُوجّهَهم للخَطأ، وكي؛ يبيدهم مِنْ على وجهِ الأرضِ.
31- وشيّدوا البرجَ والمدينةَ، وفعَلوا ذلك يومياً حتى انقضت عديد مِنْ الأيامِ والسَنَين.
32- وقالَ الرب للسبع ملائكةِ الوَاقفَين أمامه، أولئك الذين بقُرْبه، فلنَنْزلُ ونُبلبل ألسنتَهم، حتي لا يَفْهمَ إنسان لغةَ جارِه، وفعَلوا ذلك لهم.
33- ومِنْ ذلك اليوم، نسى كُلّ إنسان لسانِ جارِه، ولم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَفْهموا كَلام لكونهم لا يتكلموا بلسانِ واحد، وعندما يأَخذَ البنّاء مِنْ أيدي جارِه الكلسِ أَو الحجارةِ  التى لَمْ يَطْلبْها، كان البنّاء يَلقيها بعيداً ويَرْميها على جارِه، فيَمُوتُ.
34- وفعَلوا ذلك لعديد مِنْ الأيامِ، وقَتلوا الكثيرين مِنْهمَ بهذه الطريقةِ.
35- وضَربَ اللوردَ المجموعاتَ الثلاثة التي كَانتْ هناك، وعاقبَهم طبقاً لأعمالِهم ونواياهم؛ أولئك الذين قالوا، سَنَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ ونَخْدمْ آلهتَنا، أصبحَوا مثل القرودِ والفيلةِ؛ والذين قالوا، سَنَضْربُ السماءَ بالسهامِ، قَتلَهم الرب، كل إنسان بيَدِّ جارِه؛ والقسم الثالث الذين قالوا، سَنَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ ونحاربِ ضدّه، فرّقَهم الرب في كافة أنحاء الأرضِ.
36- والذين تبقوا منهم، عندما عَرفوا وفَهموا الشرَّ الذي كَانَ يَقِعُ عليهم، تَخلّوا عن البنايةِ، وتفرّقَوا أيضاً على وجهِ كل الأرضِ.
37- وتَوقّفوا عن بناء المدينةِ والبرجِ؛ لذا دَعا ذلك المكانِ "بابل"، لأن هناك أربكَ الرب لغةَ كل الأرضِ؛ وكَانتْ  شرق أرضِ شِنْعَارَ.
38- وبالنسبة للبرج الذي شيده بَنِي البشر شيّدوا، فَتحتْ الأرضَ فَاها وابتلعتْ ثُلثه، ونَزلتْ نار مِنْ السماءِ وأحرقتْ الثلث الثاني، والثلث الثالث متْرَوكُ إلى يومنا هذا، وهو ذلك الجزءِ العالي، ومحيطه ثلاثة أيامِ من المسير.
39- ومات عديد مِنْ بَنِي  البشر في ذلك البرجِ, مات أناس بدون عددِ.

ملحوظة: لنلاحظ التوافق بين ما جاء من عبادة إبرآم للشمس والنجوم وبين ما وضعه محمد فى قرآنه فى نفس الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83708
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح العاشر ​1- وماتَ فَالَجُ إبن ماتَ عَابِرَ في تلك الأيامِ، في السَنَةِ الثامنة والأربعونِ مِنْ حياةِ إبرآم إبن تَارَحَ، وكانت سنى حياة فَالَجُ مأتي وتسع وثلاثون سنةَ.
2- وعندما شتت الرب بَنِي  البشر بسبب خطيئتهم في البرجِ، انتشروا إلى عديد مِنْ الأقسامِ، وتشتت كُلّ بَنِي  البشر فى زوايا الأرضِ الأربعة.
3- وأصبحتْ كُلّ القبائل كُلّ قبيلة طبقاً للغتِها وأرضها أَو مدينتها.
4- وأقامَ بَنِي  البشر عديد مِنْ المُدنِ طبقاً لقبائلهم، في كُلّ المواضعِ حيثما ذَهبوا، وفي كافة أنحاء الأرضِ حيث شتتهم الرب.
5- والبعض مِنْهم شيّد مُدنَ في مواضعِ استأصلوا منها بعد ذلك، ودَعوا هذه المُدنِ بأسمائِهم، أَو بأسماء أبنائهم، أَو بعد أحداثِ تخصهم.
6- وذهبوا بَنِي  َيَافَثَ، إبن نوح وبَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ في الأماكنِ حيث تشتتوا، ودَعوا كُلّ مُدنهم بأسمائِهم، وتجزأ بَنِي  يَافَثَ على وجهِ الأرضِ إلى العديد مِنْ الأقسام واللغاتِ.
7- وهؤلاء هم بَنِي  يَافَثَ طبقاً لقبائلهم، جُومَرُ وَمَاجُوجُ وَمَادَاي وَيَاوَانُ وَتُوبَالُ وَمَاشِكُ وَتِيرَاسُ؛ هؤلاء هم بَنِي  َيَافَثَ طبقاً لأجيالِهم.
8- وبَنِي  جُومَرُ، وفق مُدنِهم، كَانوا الفرنسيين، الذين قْطنُوا في أرضِ فرنسا، على نهر فرنسا، على نهر السين.
9- وبَنِي  Rephathهم البراتنيين، الذين سْكنوا أرضِ براتونيا, على نهر الليداه، الذي يُفرغ مياهَه في البحرِ العظيمِ جِيحُونُ، ذلك هو المُحيط.
10- وأبناء تُوجَرْمَةُ عشْر قبائل، وهذه هي أسمائَهم: البوسار، البارسوناس، البلغار، الأسنام، الرغبيب، الترك، البيد، السبوس, الأنغول، والتلماس؛ إنتشرَ كُلّ هؤلاء وإستقرّواَ في الشمالِ وشيّدَوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ.
11- وهم دَعوا مُدنَهم بعد ذلك بأسمائِهم، هؤلاء هم الذين سكنوا على الأنهارِ العيثله والإيتاليك إلى هذا اليومِ.
12- لكن عائلات الأنغول والبلغار والبرسوناس، فقط قْطنوا على النهرِ العظيمِ الدوبني؛ وأسموا مُدنِهم أيضاً طبقاً لأسمائِهم.
13- وبَنِي  يَاوَانُ هم اليَاوَانُيين الذين قْطنوا في أرضِ مكدونيا، وبَنِي  ميداير هم الأورلوم الذين سكنِوا في أرضِ سورون، وبَنِي  َتُوبَال هم الذين قْطنُوا في أرضِ توسكاناه على نهر باشايه.
14- وبَنِي  ميشيخ هم الشيباشيين وبَنِي  تيرس هم الراشيش، والتشاينيين؛ والأنجوليسيين, كُلّ هؤلاء ذَهبَوا وبَنوا  مُدنَ لأنفسهم؛ تلك هي المُدنَ التي تَقِعُ على بحر اليابوس وعلى نهر الكورا، الذي يُفرغُ مياهه في نهر تراجان.
15- وبَنِي أَلِيشَةُ هم الأمانيم، وهم أيضاً ذَهبوا وبَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ؛ تلك المُدنَ تَقِعُ بين جبالِ الشغلِ يُوبُ وشيباثمو؛ ومنهم كَان شعب لمباردي الذي يَسْكنُ مُقابل جبالَ يُوبُ وشيباثمو، وهم من غزوا أرضَ إيطاليا وبَقوا هناك إلى هذا اليومِ.
16- وبَنِي كِتِّيمَ هم الروميم الذين سْكنوا وادي الكانوبيا على نهر التيبرو.
17- وبَنِي  دودنيم هم أولئك الذين سْكنوا في مُدنِ بحرِ جيحون، في أرضِ بوردنا.
18- هذه هي عائلات بَنِي  يافث طبقاً لمُدنِهم ولغاتِهم، عندما تشتتوا بعد البرجِ، وقد دَعوا مُدنَهم بأسمائِهم وأحداثِهم؛ وهذه هى أسماءَ كُلّ مُدنهم طبقاً لقبائله، التي بَنوها في تلك الأيامِ بعد البرجِ.
19- وَبَنُو حَامٍ هم كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ. طبقاً لجيلِهم ومُدنِهم.
20- ذهب كُلّ هؤلاء وبَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ ما أن وَجدوا أماكنَ لائقةَ لهم، ودَعوا مُدنَهم بأسماءِ آبائِهم كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَان
21- وبني مِصْرَايِمُ هم لُودِيمَ وَعَنَامِيمَ وَلَهَابِيمَ وَنَفْتُوحِيمَ ووَفَتْرُوسِيمَ وَكَسْلُوحِيمَ  وَكَفْتُورِيمُ، سبع قبائل.
22- كُلّ هؤلاء سْكنُوا على نهر شِيحُورَ، الذي هو جدول مصر، وبَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ ودُعِوها بأسمائِهم ِ.
23- وبَنِي  مصرايم هم لُودِيمَ وَعَنَامِيمَ وَلَهَابِيمَ وَنَفْتُوحِيمَ. وَفَتْرُوسِيمَ وَكَسْلُوحِيمَ والكفتوريين، سبع قبائل.
24- وتَزوّجَ بَنِي كسلوحيم وفتروس، ومنهم جاء الفلسطينيين والعاصميين والفتروسيين والجراريينن والجتايميين والعقرونيين، في كُلّ القبائل الخمس؛ هؤلاء أيضاً بَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ ، ودَعوا مُدنَهم بأسماءِ آبائِهم إلى هذا اليومِ.
25- وبنا بَنِي  كنعان أيضاً مُدنَ لأنفسهم، ودَعوا مُدنَهم بأسمائِهم، إحدى عشْرة مدينة وآخري بلا عددِ.
26- وأربعة رجالِ مِنْ عائلةِ حام ذَهبوا إلى أرضِ السهلِ؛ هذه أسماءَ الرجالِ الأربعة، سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَه وَأَدْمَةَ وصبوييم .
27- وهؤلاء الرجالِ شيّدوا لأنفسهم أربع مُدنَ في أرضِ السهلِ، ودَعوا أسماءَ مُدنِهم بأسمائِهم.
28- وهم وأبائهم وكُلّ من ينتمون إليهم سَكنوا في تلك المُدنِ، وكَانوا مثمرون وتَناسَلوا كثيراً وعاشوا بسلام.
29- وسَعِيرَ، إبن حُورُ، إبن حِوِّيَّ، إبن كنعان، ذَهبَ ووَجدَ وادي قبالة جبل فَارَانَ، وبَنى مدينة هناك، وسكن هو وأبنائه السبعة وقبيلته هناك، ودَعا المدينةَ التي بَناها سَعِير، طبقاً لاسمِه؛ تلك هي أرضُ سَعِير إلى هذا اليومِ.
30- وبعض مِنْ بَنِي  سام إبن نوح، أبّو كُلّ بني عَابِرَ، ذَهبَوا أيضاً وبَنى لأنفسهم مُدنَ في الأماكنِ التى تشتتوا فيها، ودَعوا مُدنَهم بعد أسمائِهم.
31- وبَنُو سَامَ: عِيلاَمُ وَأَشُّورُ وَأَرْفَكْشَادُ وَلُودُ وَأَرَامُ, وبَنوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ ودُعِوا أسماءَ كُلّ مُدنهم بأسمائِهم.
32- ورَحلَ َأَشُّورُ إبن سَامَ وبنيه وعائلته في ذَلِك الوَقت, هيئة واسعة جداً منهم، وذَهبوا إلى أرض نائية التي اكتشفوها، ولاقوا وادي متسع جداً في الأرضِ التي ذَهبوا إليها، وشيّدوا لأنفسهم أربع مُدنَ، ودَعوها بأسمائِهم  وحوادثِهم.
33- وهذه أسماءَ المُدنِ التي شيدها بني َأَشُّورُ، نِينَوَى وَرَسَنَ وَكَالَحَ وَرَحُوبُوتَ؛ وسْكنُ بني َأَشُّورُ هناك إلى هذا اليومِ.
34- وذَهبَ بني أَرَامُ أيضاً وشيّدَوا لأنفسهم مدينة، ودَعوا اسمَ المدينةِ عُوصُ غلى أسم أَخِّيهم الأكبر، وسْكنوا في ذلك المكان؛ تلك هى أرضُ عُوصُ إلى يومنا هذا.
35- وفي السَنَة الثانية بعد البرج رحل رجل مِنْ بيتِ َأَشُّورُ، كَانَ اسمه بَالَعَ، مِنْ أرضِ نِينَوَى ليقيم مؤقّتاً مع قبيلته حيثما يستطيع أَنْ يَجدَ موضع؛ وجاءوا حتى مقابل مُدن السهلِ أمام سَدُومَ ، وعاشوا هناك.
36- وصعد الرجل وبَنى هناك مدينة صغيرة، ودَعا اسمَها بَالَعَ ، باسمِه؛ تلك هى أرضُ صُوغَرَ إلى هذا اليومِ.
37- وهذه هي عائلات بني سام وفق لغتِهم ومُدنِهم، بعد أن تشتتوا على الأرضِ بعد البرجِ.
38- وكُلّ مملكة ومدينة وعائلة من عائلات بني نوح شيّدوا لأنفسهم عديد مِنْ المُدنِ بعد هذا.
39- وأنشئوا الحكوماتَ في كُلّ مُدنِهم، لكي تكُونَ مَضْبُوطة بأوامرِهم؛ كذلك فعلت كُلّ عائلات بني نوح إلى الأبد.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الحادي عشر
​
1- وكان نمرود أبن كوش كان ما زالَ في أرضِ شِنْعَارَ، وساد عليها وسَكنَ هناك، وبَنى المُدنَ في أرضِ شِنْعَارَ.
2- وهذه أسماءَ المُدنِ الأربع التي شيّدَها، وهو دعاها بالحوادثِ التي وَقعتْ لهم في بناء البرجِ.
3- ودَعا الأولى بابل، قائلاً، لأن الرب بلبل لغةَ كل الأرضِ هناك؛ ودَعا اسم الثانيةِ أَرَكَ، لأن الرب فرّقَهم مِنْ هناك.
4- والثالثة دَعاها أَكَّدَ، قائلاً كان هناك معركة عظيمة في ذلك المكانِ؛ والرُابعة دَعاها كَلْنَةَ، لأن أمرائَه ورجالَه الجبّارينَ تبُدّدوا هناك، وأنهم أغاظوا الرب وتَمرّدوا وأَثموا ضدّه.
5- وعندما شيّدَ نمرود هذه المُدنِ في أرضِ شِنْعَارَ، وَضعَ فيهم باقي شعبهِ، أمرائه ورجاله الجبّارون الذين تُبقوا في مملكتِه.
6- وعاشَ نِمْرُودَ  في بابل، واستأنفَ عهدَه هناك على باقيّ رعاياه، وحَكمَ بشكل آمن، ودَعا رعايا وأمراءَ نِمْرُودَ اسمه أَمْرَافَلَ، قُائلين بأنّ في البرجِ أمرائِه ورجالِه سَقطوا بسببه.
7- وعلى الرغم مِنْ هذا، لَمْ يُرجعْ نِمْرُودَ إلى الرب، واستمرَّ في الشرِّ وعلم الشرِّ لبَنِي  البشر؛ وماردون، أبنه، كَانَ أسوأَ مِنْ أبّيه، وواصلَ يضيف‏ إلى رجس أبّيه.
8- وجَعلَ بَنِي  البشر يأثْمون، لذا يُقالُ، مِنْ الشرّير يولد الأشرّ.
9- في ذَلِك الوَقت كانت هناك حربُ بين قبائل بنى حام، بينما كَانوا يَعِيشونَ في المُدنِ التي شيّدوها.
10- وكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، ملك عيلام، خَرجَ مِنْ قبائل بني حام، وقاتلَهم وقُهِرَهم، وذَهبَ إلى الخمس مُدنِ السهلِ وقاتلَ ضدّهم وقَهرَهم، وكَانوا تحت سيطرتِه.
11- وخَدموه أثنتا عشْرة سنةَ، وأعطوه ضريبة سنوية.
12- في ذَلِك الوَقت ماتَ نَاحُورَ، إبن سَرُوجُ، في السَنَةِ التاسعة والأربعونِ مِنْ حياةِ إبرآم إبن تَارَحَ .
13- وفي السَنَةِ الخمسونِ مِنْ حياةِ إبرآم إبن تَارَحَ ، خرج إبرآم مِنْ بيتِ نوح، وذَهبَ إلى بيتِ أبّيه.
14- وعَرفَ إبرآم الرب، ومضي فى طرقَه ووصاياه، والرب إلهه كُانْ مَعه.
15- وتَارَحَ  أبوه كَانَ في تلك الأيامِ، ما زالَ قائدَ جيش‏ الملكِ نِمْرُودَ، وما زالَ يتبع آلهةَ غريبةَ.
16- وجاءَ إبرآم إلى بيتِ أبّيه ورَأى أثنا عشرَ إلهَ يَقِفُون هناك في معابدِهم، واشتعل غضب إبرآم عندما رَأى هذه الصورِ في بيتِ أبّيه.
17- وقالَ إبرآم، حي هو الرب لَنْ تَظْلَّ هذه الصورِ في بيتِ أبي؛ هكذا سيفعل بى الرب الذى خْلقُني إن لم أَكسرُهم جميعاً في ثلاث أيامِ.
18- وتركهم إبرآم، وغضبه مُشتعلَ داخله. وأسرعَ إبرآم وغادرَ الغرفةِ إلى قاعةِ أبّيه الخارجيةِ، ووَجدَ أبّيه يَجْلسُ في القاعةِ، ومَعه كُلّ خدامه، وجاءَ إبرآم وجَلسَ أمامه.
19- وسَألَ إبرآم أبوه، قائلاً: أبّتاه، اخبرُني أين هو الرب الذي خَلقَ السماءَ والأرضَ، وكُلّ بَنِي البشر على الأرضِ، والذي خَلقَك وخلقني
20-  وأجابَ تَارَحَ  أبنه إبرآم وقالَ، ها هم أولئك الذين خَلقونا جميعهم مَعنا في البيتِ.
21- وقالَ إبرآم لأبّيه، سيدي، أتوسل إليك أريهم لي؛ وأحضر تَارَحَ  إبرآم إلى غرفةِ القاعة الداخليةِ، ورَأى إبرآم، ونْظرُ الغرفةَ كلها مليئة بآلهةِ من خشبِ وحجارةِ، أثنتا عشْرة صورة عظيمة وآخرين أقل منَّهُمْ بلا عددِ.
22- وقالَ تَارَحَ  لأبنِه، ها هم الذين صنعوا كُلّ من وضعوا على الأرضِ، والذين خَلقوني وخلقوك وخلقوا كُلّ البشر.
23- وانحنى تَارَحَ  لآلهتِه، وبعد ذلك خَرجَ منهم، وخَرجَ إبرآم، أبنه، مَعه. وعندما خَرجَ إبرآم منهم ذَهبَ إلى أمِّه وجَلسَ أمامها، وقالَ لأمِّه، انْظرُي، لقد أراني أبي أولئك الذين صنعوا  السماءَ والأرضَ، وكُلّ بَنِي البشر.
24- الآن، لهذا، أسرعي واحضرُي جَدْيا‏ مِنْ القطيعِ، واصْنعي منه لحمَ مقبِّولا، كي أُقدّمُه إلى آلهةِ أبي كتقدمة لهم ليأَكْلونها؛ ربما قَدْ أُصبحُ بذلك مقبولاً لهم.
25- وهكذا فعلت أمّه، وأحضرتْ جَدْيا‏ وصَنعتْ لحماً لذيذاً منه، وقدّمتْه إلى إبرآم، وأَخذَ إبرآم اللحم اللذيذ مِنْ أمِّه وقدّمَه أمام آلهةِ أبّيه، وقُرْبهم إليهم عساهم يَأْكلونَ؛ وتَارَحَ  أبوه، لَمْ يَعْلم عن ذلك.
26- ورَأى إبرآم فى اليوم الذي جُلِسَ فيه بينهم، أنّهم ليس لهم صوتُ ولا سمع ولا حركةَ، ولَم يَمدَّ أحدهمَ يَدَّه كي يأَكْل.
27- وسَخرَ إبرآم مِنْهم، وقالَ، بالتأكيد اللحم اللذيذ الذى هَيّأته لمَ يسرهم، أَو ربما كَانَ قليلاً جداً لهم، ولذلك السببِ لم يَأْكلَوا؛ لذا سَأَعدُّ غداً لحمَا لذيذَا طازجَا، أفضل وأكثر وفرة مِنْ هذا، كي أرى النتيجةَ.
28- وكَانَ في اليوم التالي الذي وجّهَ إبرآم أمّه لعمل اللحمَ اللذيذَ، وأمّه نَهضتْ وأحضرتْ ثلاثة جديان جيدة مِنْ القطيعِ، وصَنعتْ منهم بَعْض اللحمِ اللذيذِ الممتازِ، كما أراد أبنها، وأعطتْها لأبنها إبرآم؛ وتَارَحَ  أبوه لَمْ يَعْلم بذلك.
29- وأَخذَ إبرآم اللحم اللذيذ مِنْ أمِّه، وأحضره أمام آلهةِ أبّيه فى الغرفةِ؛ وقربَهم مِنْهم عساهم يَأْكلونَ، ووَضعَه أمامهم، وجَلسَ إبرآم أمامهم طِوال النهار، مفْكرا قَدْ يَأْكلونَ.
30- وفي مساء ذلك اليومِ في ذلك البيتِ أكتسي إبرآم بروحِ الرب.
31- وصاحَ وقالَ، الويل لأبي ولهذا الجيلِ الشرّيرِ، المائلة قلوبهم جميعاً إلى الافتخار، الذين يخْدمُون هذه الأصنامِ الخشبِية والحجريةِ التي لا تستطيع أَنْ تَأْكلِ ولا تشم ولا تَسْمعُ ولا تتَكلّم، التي لَها أفواهُ دون كلام وأعين دون نظر وآذان دون سمع وأيدي دون شعور وسيقان لا تَستطيعُ التَحَرُّك؛ مثل أولئك هم الذين صنعوها والتي يَثِقونَ بها.
32- وعندما رَأى إبرآم كُلّ هذه الأمور أشتعل غضبِه ضدّ أبّيه، وأسرع وأَخذَ فأس في يَدِّه، وجاءَ إلى غرفةِ الآلهةِ، وحطم كُلّ آلهة أبيه.
33- وعندما كسر الصورِ، وَضعَ الفأسَ في يَدِّ الإلهِ الاكبرِ الذي كَانَ هناك أمامهم، وخَرجَ؛ ورَجعَ أبوه تَارَحَ  للبيت، لأنه سَمعَ عند الباب صوتَ ضَرْب الفأسِ؛ لذا جاءَ تَارَحَ إلى البيتِ لمعْرِفة ما يحدث.
34- وتَارَحَ ، بَعْدَ أَنْ سَمعَ ضجةَ الفأسِ في غرفةِ الصورِ، رَكضَ إلى الغرفةِ إلى الصورِ، والتقى بإبرآم خارجاً.
35- ودَخلَ تَارَحَ  الغرفة ووَجدَ كُلّ الأصنام سَاقطة ومُحطمة، والفأس في يَدِّ الأكبرِ، الذي لَمْ يُنكَسرْ، واللحم اللذيذ الذي صَنعَه إبرآم أبنه ما زالَ أمامهم.
36- وعندما رَأى تَارَحَ  هذا أشتعل غضبِه كثيراً، وأسرعَ وخَرجَ مِنْ الغرفةِ إلى إبرآم.
37- ووَجدَ إبرآم أبنه ما زالَ يَجْلسُ في البيتِ؛ وقالَ إليه، ماذا هذا العملِ الذي فعلته بآلهتِي؟
38- فأجابَ إبرآم تَارَحَ  أبوه وقالَ، لَيسَ هكذا يا سيدي، لأني أحضرت لحماً لذيذاً أمامهم، وعندما قربَته إليهم كي يَأْكلونَ، مدوا جميعاً أياديهم فى الحال ليأَكْلوا قبل أن يمد العظيم يَدَّه ليأكْل.
39-  ورَأي الإله الأكبر أعمالَهم التي عَمِلوها أمامه، وأشتعل غضبه بشدّة ضدّهم، وذَهبَ وأَخذَ الفأسَ الذي كَانَ في البيتِ وجاءَ إليهم وكَسرَهم جميعاً، وانْظر ها هي الفأسَ حتي الآن في يَدِّه كما تري.
40- واشتعلَ غضب تَارَحَ  ضدّ أبنه إبرآم، عندما تَكلّمَ بهذا؛ وقالَ تَارَحَ  لإبرآم أبنه في غضبِه، ماذا هذه الحكايةِ التي تقُولَها؟ أنك تتكلم معي بالأكاذيب.
41- هل هناك روح في هذه الآلهةِ أو نفس أَو قدرة لتفعل كل ما تخبرُني به؟ ألَيسوا جميعاً خشباً وحجارةَ، وهَلْ لَمْ  أَصْنعْهم نفسي، وأنت لا تستطيع أن تتكلّمُ بمثل هذه الأكاذيبِ، قُائلاً بأنّ الأكبر هو الذى ضَربهم؟ أنه أنتَ الذي وضعت الفأس في يديه، وبعد ذلك تقول بأنه ضَربَهم جميعاً.
42- فأجاب إبرآم أبوه وقالَ له، وكَيف تَخْدمُ هذه الأصنامِ التي ليس لها قوَّة لتَعمَلُ أيّ شئُ؟ هَلّ بإمكان تلك الأصنامِ التي تثق فيها أن تنقذك؟ هَلّ بإمكانها أَنْ تسْمع صلواتَك عندما تدعوها؟ هَلّ بإمكانها أَنْ تُخلصك مِنْ أيادي أعدائك، أَو هل سَيُحاربونَ المعركة من أجلك ضدّ أعدائك، حتي تخْدمُ خشباً وحجارة ليس بإمكانها أن تتكلّمُ ولا تسْمعَ؟
43- وهي الآن بالتأكيد غير مفيدة لك ولا لبني البشر الذي يَرتبطونَ بك، ليَفعلوا هذه الأمور؛ هل أنت بغاية الطيش والحماقة أَو بلا فهمِ حتي تخْدمُ خشباً وحجّرُاً، وتفعل هذا بهذا الأسلوب؟
44- وتنْسي الرب الإله الذى صَنع السماء والأرضُ، والذى خَلقك في الأرضِ، وبذلك تجَلبَ شرّاً عظيماً على نفسك بهذا الموضوعِ بخِدْمَة الحجارةِ والخشبِ؟
45- ألم يفعل آبائنا قديماً هذه الخطيةِ، والرب الإله رب الكون جَلبَ عليهم مياهَ الطوفان وأبادَ كل الأرضَ؟
46- وكَيْفَ تَواصل عمَلُ هذا وتخدم آلهةِ من خشبِ وحجارةِ، التى ليس بإمكانها أن تسْمعَ، أَو تتكلّمَ، أَو أن تنقذَك مِنْ الاضطهاد، بذلك تجلب غضبَ إله الكونِ عليك؟
47- لذا امتنعُ يا أبي عن هذا الآن، ولا تجْلبُ شراً على نفسك وعلى نفوس أهل بيتك.
48- وأسرعَ إبرآم ووَثَب‏ أمام أبّيه، وأَخذَ الفأسَ مِنْ معبودِ أبّيه الأكبرِ وحطمه به وهَربَ.
49- وتَارَحَ ، برؤية كُلّ ما فعله إبرآم، أسرعَ وخرج مِنْ بيتِه، وذَهبَ إلى الملكِ وجاءَ أمام نمرود ووَقفَ أمامه، وانحنى للملكِ؛ وقالَ الملك، ماذا تُريدُ؟
50- وقالَ، أَتوسّلُ إليك يا سيدي أن تسَمْعني, قبل خمسون سنةً ولدَ لي طفل، وهكذا عَملَ لآلهتِي وهكذا تَكلّمَ؛ ولذا الآن يا سيدي وملكي، أرسلُ في طلبه كي يَأْتي أمامك، وتحْاكمُه وفق القانونِ، كي نُسلّمُ مِنْ شرِّه.
51- فأرسلَ الملكَ ثلاثة مِنْ رجالِ خدمِه، وذَهبوا وجَلبوا إبرآم أمام الملكِ. ونمرود وكُلّ أمرائه وخدامه كَانوا جالسين ذلك النهار أمامه، وجَلسَ تَارَحَ  أيضاً أمامهم.
52- وقُال الملكَ إلى إبرآم، ما هذا الذى فعلته بأبِّيك وبآلهتِه؟ وأجابَ إبرآم الملك بالكلماتِ التي تَكلّمَ بها مع أبّيه، وقالَ، الإله الكبير الذي كَانَ مَعهم في البيتِ هو الذى فعَل بهم بما سَمعَت به.
53- وقالَ الملكَ لإبرآم، هَلْ لهم قدرة على الكَلام والأَكْل ويفعلوا كما تقُولُ؟ فأجاب إبرآم الملك، قائلاً، وإن لم يكن هناك أي قدرةِ فيهم لماذا تَخْدمُهم وتُجعل بني البشر يخَطئون من قبل حماقاتِك؟
54- أتَتصوّرُ أنّهم يُستطيعوا أَنْ يُنقذوك أَو أن يفعلُوا أيّ شئُ صغيرُ أَو عظيمُ، حتي تضطر أن تخْدمُهم؟ ولماذا لا تَحسَّ بإله كل الكونِ، الذى خَلقَك والذي بإمكانه أَنْ يَقْتلَ وأن يَبْقى الحيّاة ؟
55- يا لك من ملكِ جاهلِ وبسيطِ وأحمقِ، الويل لك إلى الأبد.
56- أعتقد إنك يجب أن تُعلّمُ خدامَك الطريق المستقيم، لَكنَّك لا تفعْلَ هذا، لكنك تملئ كل  الأرضَ بآثامك وآثام شعبك  الذين يتبعون طرقَك.
57- ألا تَعْرفَ، أَو ألم تسمعَ، بِأَنَّ هذا الشرِّ الذى تفعله، قد أخطأ به أسلافنا في الأيامِ القديمةِ، وجَلبَ الإله الأبدي مياه الطوفان عليهم وأبادَهم جميعاً، وأباد كل الأرضَ أيضاً بسببهم؟ وهل لن تنهض أنت وشعبكُ الآن وتفعل مثل هذا العملِ، كي لا يقع غضبَ الرب إله الكون، ويجَلْب الشرِّ عليك وعلى كل الأرض؟
58- وَلهذا أبعد هذا الفعلِ الشريّرِ الذى تفعله واخْدمُ إله الكونِ، لأن نفسك في يديه، وحينئذ سَيَكُونُ لك الخير.
59- وإن لم يَصغي قلبِك الشرّير لكلامِي ليجعلك تتَخلّي عن طرقِك الشريّرة، وكي تخِدْمَ الإله الأبدي، حينئذ ستَمُوتُ في الخزي في الأيامِ الأخيرةِ، أنت وشعبك وكُلّ من يَرتبطُ بك، أصغي لكلامَي أَو سير في طرقِك الشريّرة.
60- وعندما تَوقّفَ إبرآم عن التكَلم أمام الملكِ والأمراءِ، رَفعَ إبرآم عينيه إلى السماواتِ، وقالَ، الرب يري كُلّ الأشرار، وهو سَوف يدينهم.

نلاحظ مرة أخرى نقل القرآن للقصة الأسطورية بتحطيم إبراهيم لأصنام والده وقوله آن الإله الأكبر هو من فعل ذلك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1292337&postcount=2
*


----------



## sam176 (28 مارس 2012)

المعلم الحبيب صوت صارخ 
ابدا بالاعتذار و التعبير عن قمة خجلى منك لعدم استمرارى فى الترجمه لانه فعلا ظهرت اعمال كثيره فجاءه
 فالوقت دائما غير كافى لاى شئ ومشكلتى الكبيره هى الكتابه العربيه حيث ان ليس لدى كيبورد عربى ولهذا استعمل سوفت وير http://www.arabic-keyboard.org وهى عمليه مرهقة حيث انى انقر بالماوس كل احرف كل كلمه 
انا اسف مره اخرى وانا ارحب باى  فقرات قصيره لا تحتاج وقت كبير فى الكتابه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> المعلم الحبيب صوت صارخ
> ابدا بالاعتذار و التعبير عن قمة خجلى منك لعدم استمرارى فى الترجمه لانه فعلا ظهرت اعمال كثيره فجاءه
> فالوقت دائما غير كافى لاى شئ ومشكلتى الكبيره هى الكتابه العربيه حيث ان ليس لدى كيبورد عربى ولهذا استعمل سوفت وير http://www.arabic-keyboard.org وهى عمليه مرهقة حيث انى انقر بالماوس كل احرف كل كلمه
> انا اسف مره اخرى وانا ارحب باى  فقرات قصيره لا تحتاج وقت كبير فى الكتابه



*شكرا حبيبى على ما قدمته والرب يدبر الأمر حسب مشيئته الصالحة ...*


----------



## sam176 (28 مارس 2012)

*اصحاح ٢٩ من 1-12*

29
1-وشاخ اسحق ابن ابراهيم وتقدم فى الايام و ثقلت  عيناه مع تقدم العمر وخفت نورهم  ولم يعد يرى
2- وفى ذلك الوقت نادى اسحق عيسو ابنه قائلا احضر لى ذبيحه  بسلاحك بقوسك و سهامك 
 اصعد الى البريه واحضر لى ايلا وا عد  لى  لحمه واحضره لى لاكل و اباركك قبل ان اموت لانى كبرت و شاب شعر راسي
3-وهذا ما فعله عسيو واخذ سلاحه وذهب للبريه لصيد ايل كعادته ليحضر كما امره ابيه حتى يباركه
4-وسمعت رفقه كل كلام اسحق الذى تكلم به لعيسو فاسرعت ونادت يعقوب ابنها قائله بهذا تكلم ابيك لاخيك عيسو وبهذا سمعته والان اسرع وافعل ما اخبرك به
5- قم و اذهب الى القطيع واذبح  جديين حسنان وانا اعد اللحم لابيك فلتحضر اللحم المعد لياكل قبل ان يرجع اخيك من صيده حتى تاخذ انت بركة ابيك
6- فاسرع يعقوب وفعل كما امرته امه و اعد اللحم و احضره لابيه لياكل قبل ان يحضر عيسو من صيده
7- فاجاب  اسحق يعقوب  حينما  ساله من انت يا بنى ؟ فقال له انا ابنك البكر عيسو فعلت كما امرتنى فالان قم لتاكل من مما اصتدته حتى تباركنى روحك كما قلت لى
8-فقام اسحق و اكل وشرب واستراح قلبه وبارك يعقوب وذهب يعقوب بعيدا عن ابيه و حينما بارك اسحق  يعقوب وذهب يعقوب بعيدا عن ابيه اذا عيسو ات من صيده فى الحقل و هو ايضا اعد لحما واحضره لابيه لياكل حتى يباركه 
9-وقال اسحق لعيسو من اذا الذى احضر الايل الى وباركته قبل ان تاتى الان ؟ فعلم عيسو ان اخاه يعقوب فعل هذا واشتعل عيسو من الغضب  تجاه  اخيه يعقوب مما تصرف به تجاهه
10-وقال  عيسو الم يدعى حقا يعقوب ؟ لقد هزمنى مرتين مره حينما اخذ بكوريتى و الان اخذ ايضا بركتى وبكى عيسو بكاء عظيما وحينما سمع اسحق صوت بكاء عيسو ان اسحق قال لعيسو ماذا افعل يا بنى؟  لقد اتى اخوك واحتال على و اخذ بركتك فكره عيسو اخيه بسبب البركه التى اخذها من ابيه و تعاظم غضبه منه 
11-وخاف يعقوب جدا من اخيه عيسو وقام وهرب الى بيت ابير بن سام Eber the son of Shem 
واخفى نفسه هناك بسبب اخيه وكان عمر يعقوب سته و ثلاثون سنه حينما ترك ارض كنعان من حبرون و اختباء فى بيت ابير Eber اربعة عشر عاما بسبب اخيه وهناك تعلم طرق الرب و احكامه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> 29
> 11-وخاف يعقوب جدا من اخيه عيسو وقام وهرب الى بيت ابير بن سام Eber the son of Shem
> واخفى نفسه هناك بسبب اخيه وكان عمر يعقوب سته و ثلاثون سنه حينما ترك ارض كنعان من حبرون و اختباء فى بيت ابير Eber اربعة عشر عاما بسبب اخيه وهناك تعلم طرق الرب و احكامه



*11-وخاف يعقوب جدا من اخيه عيسو وقام وهرب الى بيت عابر بن سام Eber the son of Shem 
واخفى نفسه هناك بسبب اخيه وكان عمر يعقوب سته و ثلاثون سنه حينما ترك ارض كنعان من حبرون و اختباء فى بيت عابر Eber اربعة عشر عاما بسبب اخيه وهناك تعلم طرق الرب واحكامه*


*شكرا حبيبى*


----------



## sam176 (29 مارس 2012)

*بقيه اصحاح ٢٩ من ١٢ - ٤٣*

12-وحينما راى عيسو ان يعقوب هرب منه وان يعقوب حصل على البركه حزن حزن عظيما وتضايق من ابيه وامه فقام و اخذ زوجته و ذهب بعيدا عن ابيه وامه الى ارض سير Seir و مكث هناك و راى هناك امراة من بنات الحثيين Heth اسمها بسمه Bosmath ابنة Elon the Hittie  علون الحثى فاخذها زوجه بالاضافة الى زوجته الاولى و اسماها عيسو  عاده Adah قائلا قد تركته البركه فى تلك الايام
13-ومكث هناك عيسو فى تلك الارض لستة شهور دون ان يرى ابيه وامه وبعد تلك المده اخذ زوجتيه وعاد الى ارض كنعان و اسكن زوجتيه فى بيت ابيه فى حبرون
14-وضايقت زوجات عيسو و اغضبوا اسحق ورفقه باعمالهم لانهم لم يسلكوا فى طرق الرب ولكنهم عبدوا الالهة  المصنوعه من الخشب  والحجر التى علمهم اباهم اياها وكانوا اشر من من اباهم
15-وذهبوا وراء رغبات قلوبهم الشريره و قدموا اضحيه و بخروا للبعل واغتم اسحق و رفقه كثيرا منهم
16- وقالت رفقه انا مغتمه من حياتى بسبب بنات الحثيين . اذا اخذ يعقوب من بنات الحثيين كمثل هؤلاء الذين بنات تلك الارض فماهى ستكون فائدة حياتى الى ؟
17-وفى تلك الايام حملت عاده adah زوجة عيسو بابن و اسمى عيسو ابنه الذى ولد له اليفاز Eliphaz, و كان عمر عيسو خمسة و ستون عاما حينما حمل به
18-ومات اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم فى تلك الايام حينما كان عمر يعقوب اربعة وستون عاما و كان  كل الايام التى عاشها اسماعيل مائتى وسبعه وثلاثون عاما ومات
19-وحينما سمع اسحق ان اسماعيل مات حزن عليه ورثاه لايام كثيره
20-وفى نهاية السنه الاربعه عشر لمكوث يعقوب فى بيت عابر اشتهى يعقوب ان يرى ابيه و امه فذهب  يعقوب الى بيت ابيه و امه فى حبرون و كان عيسو قد نسى ما فعله يعقوب من اخذ للبركه منه فى تلك الايام 
21- و حينما راى عيسو يعقوب اتيا لابيه و امه تذكر ما  فعله يعقوب له و  اشتعل تجاهه و فكر فى قتله
22- اما اسحق ابن ابراهيم فكبر وتقدم فى الايام فقال عيسو لنفسه الان قربت نهاية  ابى  و حتما سيموت و حينها ساقتل اخى يعقوب 
23-واعلمت رفقه بهذا فاسرعت وارسلت ونادت على يعقوب ابنها وقالت له اصعد .اذهب واهرب الى حاران الى اخى لابان و امكث هناك لبعض الوقت حتى يعود يذهب اخيك عليك و حينها تعود
24-ونادى اسحق يعقوب و قال له لا تاخذ لك زوجه من بنات كنعان لانه بهذا امرنا  ابينا ابراهيم طبقا لكلمة  الرب التى امرنا بها قائلا لنسلك اعطى هذه الارض اذا حفظ ابنائك عهدى التى صنعته معك فساحفظه مع اولادك الذين تكلمت معك عنهم ولن اتخلى عنهم
25-والان يا ابنى انصت لصوتى و لكل ما امرك به و امتنع عن اخذ زوجه من بنات كنعان بل اصعد و اذهب الى ارض حاران الى بيت بتوئيل اخى امك وخذ زوجه من هناك من بنات لابان اخى امك
26-ولهذا اهتم بمخافه الا تنسى الرب الهك وكل طرقه فى الارض  التى ذاهب اليها ولا ترتبط بناس تلك الارض  وتذهب وراء الباطل و  تنسى الرب الهك
27-و لكن حينما تصل لتلك الارض  اخدم الرب ولا تحد يمينا ولا يسارا عن الطريق التى امرتك بها و التى تعلمتها
28-وليحسنك الرب العظيم فى اعين اهل الارض حتى تاخذ  زوجه  تختارها . زوجه مستقيمه فى طرق الرب
29-وليعطك الرب نسل ببركة ابى ابراهيم و ليضاعف ويكثر اثمارك و لتتضاعف شعوب فى الارض التى ذاهب اليها و ليرجعك الرب الى تلك الارض . الارض التى يمكث بها ابيك مع ابنائك بغنى و فرح و نعيم
30-وانتهى اسحق من توصية ابنه وباركه واعطاه هدايا كثيره مع فضه و ذهب و ارسله بعيدا  و انصت يعقوب لابيه وامه و قبلهم و قام و ذهب الى بادان ارام Padan-aram وكان يعقوب ابن سبعه وسبعون عاما حينما ترك ارض كنعان من بئر سبع Beersheba
31-
وحينما ذهب يعقوب الى ارض حاران نادى عيسو على اليفاز ابنه وقال له سرا مخبرا الان اسرع خذ سيفى الذى بيدى وراء يعقوب واسبقه فى الطريق و اكمن و اقتله بهذا السيف فى احد الجبال و اتى بكل ما له وارجع الى
32-وكان ى اليفاز ابن عيسو رجل نشيط و خبير فى ضرب القوس كابيه الذى علمه وكان صياد معتبرا و رجل شرير
33-وفعل اليفاز كما امره ابيه و كان عمر اليفاز وقتها ثلاثه عشر عاما و قام اليفاز واخذ عشر من اخوة امه معه خلف يعقوب
34-و تتبع يعقوب و كمن له على حدود ارض كنعان امام مدينة شيشيم Shechem
35-و راى يعقوب اليفاز و رجاله متتبعينه فوقف يعقوب  فى المكان الذى كان ذاهب اليه ليعرف اين هذا المكان فاستل اليفاز سيفه وذهب  مقتربا هو و رجاله ناحية يعقوب  فقال يعقوب  لهم ماذا بكم حتى اتيت هنا و ما معنى انكم حاملين سيوفكم معكم ؟
36-و اقترب اليفاز ناحية يعقوب  و اجابه و قال له هكذا امرنى ابى ولهذالن اعصى الاوامر التى اعطانى اياها ابى و حينما راى يعقوب  ان عيسو تكلم مع اليفاز لاستعمال القوه اقترب يعقوب متوسلا  لاليفاز و رجاله  قائلا 
37-انظروا الى كل ما اعطانى ابى و امى خذوه كله و اذهبوا ولا تقتلونى ليكون هذا حساب حسناتكم 
38-وسبب الرب ليعقوب ان يجد نعمه فى اعين  اليفازابن عيسوو رجاله  و انصتوا لصوت يعقوب و لم يقتلوه واخذ   اليفاز  و رجاله  كل ممتلكات يعقوب مع الفضه والذهب الذين احضرهم من بئر سبع Beersheba ولم يتركوا له شئ 
39-و ذهب  اليفاز  و رجاله بعيدا و عادوا الى عيسو فى بئر سبع و اخبروه بكل ما جرى لهم مع يعقوب و اعطوه كل ما اخذوه من يعقوب   
40- و اشتعل عيسو غضبا من من اليفاز  ابنه ورجاله الذين كانوا معه لانهم لم يقتلوا يعقوب 
41-اما هم فاجابوا عيسو لان يعقوب توسل الينا فى هذا الامر لكى لا نقتله  فاشفقنا عليه  واخذنا كل ممتلكاته  واحضرناها لك و اخذ عيسو الذهب والفضه التى اخذها اليفاز من يعقوب ووضعها فى بيته
42-وفى هذا الوقت حينما راى عيسو اسحق قد بارك يعقوب و امره الا ياخذ زوجه من بنات كنعان وان بنات كنعان كانوا اشرار فى اعين اسحق و رفقه 
43-فذهب الى بيت اسماعيل عمه  و بالاضافه الى زوجتيه القديمتين اخذ مخلاث Machlath ابنة اسماعيل اخت نبايوت Nebayoth زوجة


----------



## sam176 (29 مارس 2012)

*تصحيح*

23-وقت حتى يعود يذهب اخيك 
التصحيح 
وقت حتى يذهب غضب اخيك 

37- هذا حساب حسناتكم 
التصحيح
- هذا من  حساب حسناتكم


----------



## sam176 (29 مارس 2012)

*طلب تعليق*

لدى  طلب تعليق من صوت صارخ 
لاحظت ان اعمار زواج يعقوب و حتى عيسو و  اسحق مثلا عند الزواج كبيره فمثلا عمر عيسو حين انجب اليفاز خمسة وستون عاما و تعد ى  عمر يعقوب السبعون حينما لم يتزوج  فهل لان الرجال و النساء لم يبلغوا حتى سن كبير ولكن  فى نفس الوقت يذكر الكتاب ان اليفاز كان رجل حرب حين كان فى الثالثه عشر من عمره و كذلك عيسو و اسماعيل رجال حرب منذ الصغر فهذا يعنى البلوغ 
فهل تظن ان هناك خطا فى الترجمه من العبريه خاصة ان نظام الارقام فيها مختلف ام  ان الناس و قتها لم يكونوا مياليين للجنس و الزواج ؟ام هناك تفسير اخر

ايضا من قرائتى حتى الان فهمت كم كان يعقوب روحانيا محبا للرب و لهذا حصل على الوعد بترتيب معين بينما عيسو سفاك دماء قاتل حتى لاخيه لو استطاع وهذا لم يوضحه  سفر التكوين بتلك الصوره
و انا قرات مرارا عن الاشاره لسفر اشير فى العهد لقديم ليس فى تثنيه فقط ولكنى اذكر ايضا انى قرات ذكره فى ملوك
فما موقفك الشخصى منه و ما هى الاعتراضات عليه و رايك الخاص انت ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> لدى  طلب تعليق من صوت صارخ
> لاحظت ان اعمار زواج يعقوب و حتى عيسو و  اسحق مثلا عند الزواج كبيره فمثلا عمر عيسو حين انجب اليفاز خمسة وستون عاما و تعد ى  عمر يعقوب السبعون حينما لم يتزوج  فهل لان الرجال و النساء لم يبلغوا حتى سن كبير ولكن  فى نفس الوقت يذكر الكتاب ان اليفاز كان رجل حرب حين كان فى الثالثه عشر من عمره و كذلك عيسو و اسماعيل رجال حرب منذ الصغر فهذا يعنى البلوغ
> فهل تظن ان هناك خطا فى الترجمه من العبريه خاصة ان نظام الارقام فيها مختلف ام  ان الناس و قتها لم يكونوا مياليين للجنس و الزواج ؟ام هناك تفسير اخر
> 
> ...



*أهلا حبيبى ..... أولا لن أستطيع أن أحكم على صحة ترجمة الأرقام ... لعدم عثورى على النص العبرى للسفر .... لكن أظن أن المترجم لابد أن يكون قد أهتم بالتدقيق فى الترجمة

بالنسبة لعيسو فهى شخصية مكروهة جدا فى المجتمع اليهودى ... وواضح هذا فى التلمود ... حتى أنهم من أن كراهيتهم صار الأسم نفسه مكروها ... ولهذا لقبوا يسوع بـ عيسى ... وهو تحريف فى اللفظ العربى لكلمة عيسو ... وفى النهاية فالكتاب مجرد كتاب تراثى عن التقليد اليهودى وعدم المصداقية به أمر وارد *


----------



## ++Narawas++ (30 مارس 2012)

*هل الموقع دقيق؟
هل المكتوب فيه مأخوذ من الكتاب الأصلي ؟ 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> *هل الموقع دقيق؟
> هل المكتوب فيه مأخوذ من الكتاب الأصلي ؟
> *



*الله وأعلم .... ورسوله .... والمؤمنون ...
لكن حسب تفكيرى .... نعم ....
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 مارس 2012)

*مجهود رائع استاذي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> المعلم الحبيب صوت صارخ
> ابدا بالاعتذار و التعبير عن قمة خجلى منك لعدم استمرارى فى الترجمه لانه فعلا ظهرت اعمال كثيره فجاءه
> فالوقت دائما غير كافى لاى شئ ومشكلتى الكبيره هى الكتابه العربيه حيث ان ليس لدى كيبورد عربى ولهذا استعمل سوفت وير http://www.arabic-keyboard.org وهى عمليه مرهقة حيث انى انقر بالماوس كل احرف كل كلمه
> انا اسف مره اخرى وانا ارحب باى  فقرات قصيره لا تحتاج وقت كبير فى الكتابه



*اخي جرب الكتابة في هذا الكيبورد من هنا
*​http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/araby.htm
*فأنت تقدر ان تكتب مباشرة على الكبورد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الثاني عشر​
1- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كلماتَ إبرآم طَلبَ بأنّ يُوْضَعَ في السجنِ؛ وكَانَ إبرآم في السجنِ عشَر أيامَ .
2- وفي نهايةِ تلك الأيامِ، أَمرَ الملكَ بأنّ يجيء كُلّ الملوك والأمراء وحُكّام الولاياتِ المختلفةِ والحكماء أمامه، فجَلسوا أمامه، وإبرآم كان ما زالَ في بيتِ الحبسِ.
3- وقالَ الملكَ للأمراءِ والحكماء، أسَمعَتم بما فعله إبرآم، إبن تَارَحَ ، لأبّيه؟ هكذا فعَلَ له، وأنا أمرته بأنّ يُضَعَه أمامي، وهكذا تَكلّم؛ إن قلبه لَمْ يَشْككْه، لا أضطرب في حضورِي، وها هو الآن هو محبوس في السجنِ.
4- ولهذا قرّرُوا ما الحكمَ المستوجب على هذا الرجلِ الذي أهان الملكَ؛ الذي تَكلّمَ وفعَلَ كُلّ الأشياء التي سَمعتَموها.
5- فأجابوا جميعاً قول الملكِ: الرجل الذي أهان الملك يَجِبُ أَنْ يُشْنَقَ على شجرة؛ لكن لكونه فعَلَ كُلّ الأشياء التي قالَها، وبَعْدَ أَنْ أزدرى بآلهتَنا، لهذا يجب أنْ يُحرقَ حتّى الموت، لأن هذا هو القانونُ في هذا الموضوعِ.
6- إن كان يسر الملكِ عمَلُ هذا، فليأمر خدامَه أن يشعلوا ناراً ليلاً ونهاراً في الأتون، وبعد ذلك سَنَلقي هذا الرجلِ فيه. وفعل الملك ذلك، وأَمرَ خدامَه بأِنَّ يَعدّوا نار لثلاثة أيامِ وثلاث ليالي في أتون الملكَ، ذلك في الكلدانيين؛ وأمرهم الملك بأَخْذ إبرآم مِنْ السجنِ ويُخرجونَه كي يُحرق.
7- وكُلّ خدام الملكَ، الأمراء، الأسياد، الحُكّام والقضاة، وكُلّ ساكني الأرضِ، حوالي تسعمائة ألف رجلَ، وقفَوا مُقابل الأتون لرُؤية إبرآم.
8- وكُلّ النِساء والصَغار احتشدا على الأسطح والأبراجِ لرُؤية ما سيُعْملُ مَع إبرآم، ووقفوا جميعاً وَقفوا على بعد؛ ولم يكن هناك إنسان لَمْ يَجيءْ فى ذلك اليومِ لينَظْر المشهدِ.
9- وعندما جاء إبرآم، رَأى مشعوذي الملكِ والحكماء إبرآم، وصَرخوا إلى الملكِ، قائلين، سيدنا ذو السيادة، بالتأكيد هذا هو الرجلُ الذي نَعْرفُ أنه هو الطفلَ الذي عند ميلادهِ ابتلعَ النجمَ العظيمَ النجومَ الأربعة، (الرؤية) التي أعلنَّاها إلى الملكِ منذ خمسون سنةِ.
10- وها هو أبّاه انتهكَ أوامرَك أيضاً، وهَزأَ بك بجَلْب طفلِ آخرِ لك، الذى قتلته.
11- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كلامِهم، كَانَ غاضباً جداً، وأَمرَ بوْضَعَ تَارَحَ  أمامه.
12- وقالَ الملك، أسَمعتَ بما تَكلّم به السحرة؟ اخبرُني الآن بالحق، كَيف فعلت هذا؛ وإن تكلّمُت بالصدق فأنك لن تُدانً.
13- وبرؤية أنّ غضبَ الملكَ كَانَ مُشتَعَلا للغاية، قالَ تَارَحَ  إلى الملكِ: سيدي وملكي، لقد سَمعَت الحقَّ، وما تَكلّم به الحكماء صحيح. وقالَ الملك، كيف استطعت أن تَفعلُ هذا الشيءِ، بأن تخَرْق أوامرِي وتعْطيني طفل أنت لم تُنجبَه، وتأخْذ مُقابل لَهُ؟
14- فأجابَ تَارَحَ  الملك: لأن مشاعري الودّية اهُتاجتْ لأجل أبنِي، في ذَلِك الوَقت، وأَخذتُ إبن خادمتَي، وقدّمتُه إلى الملكِ.
15- وقالَ الملكَ: مَنْ نَصحَك بهذا؟ اخبرُني، لا تخفي شئ عنّي، وأنت لن تَمُوتَ.
16- وكان تَارَحَ  بغاية الفزعَ في حضرِة الملكَ، وقالَ للملكِ، أنه هَارَانَ أبني الأكبر الذي نَصحَني بهذا؛ وهَارَانَ كَانَ في تلك الأيامِ التي وُلد فيها إبرآم بعمر أثني وثلاثون سنةً.
17-  لكن هَارَانَ لَمْ يَنْصحْ أبّاه بأيّ شئِ، لأن تَارَحَ  قالَ هذا للملكِ كي يُنقذ نفسه مِنْ الملكِ، لأنه خَافَ كثيراً؛ وقالَ الملكَ إلى تَارَحَ ، ابنك هَارَانَ الذي نَصحَك بهذا سَيمُوتُ فى هذه النارِ مَع إبرآم؛ لأن عقوبة الموتِ عليه لكونه تمرد ضدّ مشيئة الملكَ بإتيان هذا الأمر.
18- وهَارَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت أحس بميل لإتّباع طرقِ إبرآم، لَكنَّه حفظ ذلك فى نفسه.
19- وقالَ هَارَانَ في قلبِه، ها هو الملكُ أمسك بإبرآم بسبب الأمور التى فعلها إبرآم عَمِلَ، وعلىّ بهذا، إن غلب  إبرآم الملكِ فأنا سَأَتْبعُه، لكن إن غلب الملكَ فأنا سأذهب خلف الملكَ.
20- وعندما تَكلّمَ تَارَحَ  بهذا إلى الملكِ فيما يَتعلّقُ بهَارَانَ أبنه، أَمرَ الملكَ يُوْضَعَ اليد علي هَارَانَ مَع إبرآم.
21- وقدّموهم كليهما، هَارَانَ وإبرآم أَخّوه، لإلقائهم في النارِ؛ وكُلّ ساكني الأرضِ والخدمِ وأمراءِ الملكَ وكُلّ النِساء والصغار كَانوا هناك، واقِفُين ذلك اليومِ أمامهم.
22- وأمَسكَ خدامَ الملكَ بأبرام وأَخّوه هَارَانَ، وعَرّوهم من كُلّ ملابسهم باستثناء ملابسهم الداخلية هى التي كَانتْ عليهم.
23- وقيّدوا أياديهم وأقدامَهم بالحبالِ الكتّانيةِ، وخدم الملكِ رَفعوهم عاليا وألقوهم فى الأتون.
لأن قلب هَارَانَ لم يكَنَ مستقيماً أمام الرب، هَلكَ، لكن إبرآم نجا.
24- وأحبَّ الرب أبرام وترأف عليه، ونَزلَ الرب وأنقذَ أبرام مِنْ النارِ فلَمْ يُحتَرقْ.
25- لكن كُلّ الحبال الذي به قيّدوه احترقتَ، بينما ظَلَّ أبرام وتمشي في النارِ.
26- وماتَ هَارَانَ عندما ألقوه إلى النارِ، واحترقَ بالكامل، لأن قلبِه لم يكَنَ كاملاً مَع الرب؛ والرجالِ الذين ألقوه إلى النارِ، لهيب النارَ أنتشر عليهم، وهم احترقوا، ومات أثني عشرَ رجل منهم.
27- وتَمشّى أبرام في وسطِ النارِ ثلاثة أيامِ وثلاث ليالي، وكُلّ خدم الملكِ رَأوه يَتمشّى في النارِ، وأتوا وأخبروا الملكَ، قائلين، ها نحن رَأينَا أبرام يَتمشّى في وسطِ النارِ، وحتى ملابسه الداخلية التي عليه لَمْ تُحتَرقْ، لكن الحبالَ التي قُيّدَ بها احترقُت.
28- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كلماتِهم غابَ قلبِه عن الوعي ولم يُصدّقَهم؛ لذا أرسلَ أمراءَ مخلصينَ آخرينَ لرُؤية هذا الموضوعِ، وهم ذَهبوا ورَأوه وأخبرَوا الملكِ؛ ونَهضَ الملك ليَذْهبَ ويَري ذلك، ورَأى أبرام يتمشي ذهاباً وإيابا في وسطِ النارِ، ورَأى جسد هَارَانَ مُحترق، وتَعجب الملكَ كثيراً.
29- وأمر الملكَ بإخراج أبرام مِنْ النارِ؛ واقتربَ خدمَه لإخْراجه وهم لا يَستطيعونَ، لأن النارِ كَانَت حوله واللهيبِ يَصْعدُ نحوهم مِنْ الأتون.
30- وهَرب خدم الملكَ من ذلك، ووبّخَهم الملك قائلاً، أسرعوا واخرجُوا أبرام مِنْ النارِ كي لا تَمُوتَوا.
31- واقتربَ خدمَ الملكِ ثانيةً لإخْراج أبرام، ووَقعتْ النيران عليهم وأحرقَت وجوهَهم حتى أن ثمانية منهم ماتَوا.
32- وعندما رَأى الملك بأنّ خدمَه لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَقتربوا النارَ خشية أَنْ يُحتَرقوا، صاحَ الملكَ إلى أبرام، يا خادم الإله الذي في السماء، أخرج مِنْ وسط النارِ وتَعَال هُنَا أمامي؛ وأصغىَ أبرام لصوتِ الملكِ، وخرج مِنْ النارِ وجاءَ ووَقفَ أمام الملكَ.
33- وعندما خَرجَ أبرام الملك ورأي كُلّ خدمه أبرام يَأْتي أمام الملكِ، بملابسِه الداخلية عليه، لأنها لَمْ تحتَرق، لكن الحبلَ الذي قُيّدَ به احترقَ.
34- وقالَ الملكَ لأبرام، كيف لَم تحترقَ في النارِ؟
35- وقالَ أبرام للملكِ، إله السماءِ والأرضِ الذي أَثِقُ به والذي له كُلّ القدرة، أنقذَني مِنْ النارِ التي ألقيتني فيها.
36- وهَارَانَ، أَخّو أبرام احترقَ بالكامل، ولقد التمسوا جسدِه، فوَجدوه تبدّدَ.
37- وهَارَانَ كَانَ بعمر أثني وثمانون سنةً عندما ماتَ في نارِ الكلدانيين. والملك والأمراء واسكني الأرضِ، برؤية نجاة أبرام مِنْ النارِ، جاؤوا وانحنوا لأبرام.
38- وقالَ أبرام لهم، لا تسجدوا لي، بل اسجدوا لإله العالمِ الذي صَنعَكم واخْدمُوه وادْخلُوا فى طرقَه لأنه هو الذي أنقذَني وأخرجني مِنْ هذه النارِ، وهو الذي خَلقَ نفوس وأرواحَ كُلّ البشر، وشكّلَ الإنسان في رحمِ أمِّه، وأخرجه إلى العالمِ، وهو الذي سَيُنقذُ الذين يَثِقُون به مِنْ كُلّ ألم.
39- وبَدا هذا الشيءِ عجيباً جداً في عيني الملكِ والأمراءِ، إن أبرام نجا مِنْ النارِ وأن وهَارَانَ أحترقَ؛ ومَنحَ الملكَ أبرام عديد مِنْ الهدايا ومَنحَه أثنين من رؤساء خدمِ بيتِ الملكَ؛ اسم واحد كَانَ أوني واسم الآخر كَانَ اليعازر.
40- ومَنحَ كُلّ الملوك والأمراء والخدم أبرام عديد مِنْ هدايا الفضةِ والذهبِ واللؤلؤ، والملك وأمرائه أرسلوه بعيداً، ورحل فى سلام.
41- وخَرجَ أبرام مِنْ عند الملكِ بسلام، وتبعه عديد مِنْ خدمِ الملكَ، وحوالي ثلاثمائة رجلَ انضمّوا إليه.
42- وعادَ أبرام فى ذلك اليومِ وذَهبَ إلى بيتِ أبّيه، هو والرجال الذي تَبعوه، وخَدمَ أبرام الرب الإله طِول أيام حياتِه، ومَشى في طرقِه وتُلِى شريعته.
43- ومن ذلك اليوم فصاعداً أمالَ أبرام قلوبَ بنى البشر نحو خِدْمَة الرب.
44- وفي ذَلِك الوَقت اخذ نَاحُورَ وإبرآم لأنفسهم زوّجات، بنات أَخِّيهم هَارَانَ؛ زوجة نَاحُورَ كَانتْ مِلْكَةُ واسم زوجةِ أبرام كَانَ سَارَايُ. وَكَانَتْ سَارَايُ عَاقِراً لَيْسَ لَهَا وَلَدٌ في تلك الأيامِ.
45- وبانتهاء سنتانِ مِنْ خروجِ أبرام من النارِ، في السَنَةِ الثانية والخمسونِ مِنْ حياتِه، نْظرُ الملك نمرود جَالسَاً في بابل على العرشِ، ونَامَ الملك وحَلمَ بأنّه كَانَ يَقِفُ مَع جنوده وجيوشه في وادي مُقابل أتون الملكَ.
46- ورَفعَ عينَيه ورَأى رجل شبهِ أبرام يخرج مِنْ الأتون، وأنّه جاءَ ووَقفَ أمام الملكَ وجذب سيفِه، وبعد ذلك وَثبَ على الملكِ بسيفِه، عندما هَربَ الملك مِنْ الرجلِ، لأنه كَانَ خائفاً؛ وبينما كَانَ يَرْكضُ، القي الرجلَ ببيضةً على رأسِ الملكَ، والبيضة أصبحتْ نهراً عظيماً.
47- وحَلمَ الملكَ بأن كُلّ قوَّاته غَرقتْ في ذلك النهرِ وماتتْ، وهَربَ الملك مَع ثلاث رجالِ من الذين كانوا أمامه وهَربَ.
48- ونَظرَ الملك إلى هؤلاء الرجالِ وكانوا يرتدون ملابس الأمراء كملابس الملوكِ، وكَانَ لهم مظهرُ وفخامةُ الملوكِ.
49- وبينما هم يَرْكضونَ، تحول النهرُ ثانية إلى بيضِة أمام الملكِ، وبَرزَ مِنْ البيضِة طائر صغير وأتى أمام الملكِ، وطارَ عند رأسهِ وأقَتلعَ عين الملكَ.
50- وحُزِنَ الملك من المشهدِ، واستيقظَ مِنْ نومِه وروحِه كانت قلقة؛ وشَعرَ بذعر عظيم.
51- وفي الصباحِ، نَهضَ الملك مِنْ أريكتِه في رعبِ، وأَمرَ كُلّ الرجال الحكماء والسحرة أن يأتوا أمامه، عندما روى الملك حلمه لهم.
52- وخادم حكيم مِنْ خدام الملكِ، كَانَ اسمه Anuki، أجابَ الملكَ، قائلاً، هذا ليس سوي إن شرَّ أبرام ونسله سيجيء ضدّ سيدي وملكِي في الأيامِ الأخيرةِ.
53- وسَيَأْتي يومَ عندما سيحارب أبرام ونسله وأبناء بيته ملكِي، وسَيضربون كُلّ جيوش الملكَ وجنوده.
54- وبالنسبة لما قلَته فيما يتعلق بالرجال الثلاث الذين رأيتهم، والذين هَربوا، هذا يَعْني بأنّك ستهرب مَع ثلاثة ملوكِ مِنْ ملوكِ الأرضِ الذي سَيَكُونُ مَعك في المعركةِ.
55- والذي رأيته عن النهرِ الذي تحول إلى بيضِه كما في بادئ الأمر، والطير الصغير الذى يَقْتلعُ عينك، فهذا لا يَعْني سوى أن نسل أبرام سَيَقْتلُ الملكَ في الأيامِ الأخيرةِ.
56- هذا هو حلمُ ملكُي، وهذا هو تفسيرُه، والحلم حقيقيُ، والتفسير الذي قدمه خادمك صحيحُ.
57- الآن يا ملكي، بالتأكيد أنت تعلم أنه قد مرّت اثنين وخمسون سَنَة الآن مُنْذُ أَنْ رأي حُكماءك هذا عند مولدِ أبرام، وإن كان ملكِي سَيتحمّل‏ أبرام ليعَيْش في الأرضِ فإن ذلك سَيكُونُ سبب أذى لسيدي وملكِي، لأن طِول الأيام التي يحياها أبرام لا أنت ولا مملكتك سَتَثبتون, لأن هذا معروف سابقاً عند ولادتِه؛ ولماذا لَنْ يَقْتلُه ملكَي، كي نتقي شرّه في أخر الأيامِ؟
58- وأصغىَ نمرود لصوتِ Anuki، وأرسلَ بعض مِنْ خدمِه في الخفاء للذِهاب والقبض على أبرام، وإحضاره أمام الملكِ ليعاني الموتِ.
59- واليعازر، خادم أبرام الذي وَهبَه له الملك، كَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت في حضرِة الملكِ، وسَمعَ ما نَصحَ Anuki الملكَ، وبما قالَه الملكَ ليقتل أبرام.
60- وقالَ اليعازر لأبرام، أسرعُ، أنهض وأنقذُ نفسك, كي لا تَمُوتَ فى يدي الملكِ، لأنه هكذا رَأى في الحلم الذي يَتعلّقُ بك، وهكذا فسره Anuki ، وهكذا أيضاً َنْصحُ Anuki الملكَ بشأنك.
61- وأصغىَ أبرام لصوتِ اليعازر، فأسرعَ أبرام ورَكضَ طلباً للأمان إلى بيتِ نوح وأبنه سام، وأخفىَ نفسه هناك ووُجِدَ موضع للأمانِ؛ وجاءَ خدمَ الملكَ إلى بيتِ أبرام للسَعي إليه، لَكنَّهم لم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَجدوه، واستقصوا حتّى خارج البلاد ولكنهم لم يَجِدُوه، وذَهبوا واستقصوا في كُلّ جهة ولم يجدوه.
62- وعندما لم يَستطع خدم الملكَ أَنْ يَجدوا أبرام عادوا إلى الملكِ، لكن غضبَ الملكَ ضدّ أبرام هُدّأَ، بينما هم لَمْ يَجدوه، وأخرج الملك مِنْ فكره هذا الموضوعِ الذي يَتعلّقُ بأبرام.
63- وأختفىَ أبرام في بيتِ نوح شهرِ واحد، حتى نَسى الملكَ هذه المسألةِ، لكن أبرام كان ما زالَ خائفاً من الملكِ؛ وأتى تَارَحَ  لرُؤية أبرام أبنه سرَّاً في بيتِ نوح، وكَانَ تَارَحَ عظيمَ جداً في عيني الملكِ.
64- وقالَ أبرام لأبّيه، ألا تَعْرفَ بأن الملكَ يُفكر فى قتلي، وفى محو اسمِي مِنْ الأرضِ بنصيحةِ مستشاريه الأشرارِ؟
65- الآن مَنْ أرسلك  هنا وماذا لديك في هذه الأرضِ؟ انْهضُ، دعنا نَذْهبُ معاً إلى أرضِ كنعان، فقَدْ نُنجو مِنْ يَدِّه، لئلا تَهْلكُ أنت بسببه في الأيامِ الأخيرةِ.
66- ألا تَعْرفَ أَو ألم تَسْمعْ، بأنّه لَيسَ بسبب الحبِّ أن نمرود يهبكم جميعاً هذه الكرامة، لَكنَّها فقط لأجل منفعتِه أنه يُغدق عليك بكُلّ هذا الخير؟
67- وإن كان يَفعلُ إليك خير أعظم مِنْ هذا، فبالتأكيد هذه ليست سوي نفايات العالمِ، لأن لا الثروةِ ولا الغني يستطيعانِ أن ينفعا في يومِ الغضبِ والعِقاب الإلهي.
68- أصغي إذن الآن لصوتِي، ودعنا نَنْهضُ ونَذْهبُ إلى أرضِ كنعان، خارج متناول يد نمرود؛ واخْدمُ الرب الذي خَلقَك في الأرضِ وهو سَيَكُونُ صالحاً مَعك؛ ودعك من كُلّ الأشياء الفارغة التي تسعي خلفها.
69- وتَوقّفَ أبرام عن الكَلام، عندما أجابَ نوح وأبنه سام تَارَحَ قائلين، صادق هو الكلامُ الذي قالَه أبرام لك.
70- وأصغىَ تَارَحَ  إلى صوتِ أبنه أبرام، وعَمِلَ تَارَحَ  بكُلّ ما قالَه أبرام، لأن هذا كَانَ مِنْ عند الرب، أن الملك لا يَجِبُ أَنْ يُسبب موتِ أبرام.

نلاحظ هنا أيضا أقتباس القرآن قصة محاولة حرق أبينا إبراهيم من الأساطير اليهودية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1292340&postcount=3

*


----------



## sam176 (30 مارس 2012)

karima قال:


> *اخي جرب الكتابة في هذا الكيبورد من هنا
> *​http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/araby.htm
> *فأنت تقدر ان تكتب مباشرة على الكبورد *



شكرا كثيرا فهو موقع عظيم فعلا


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> شكرا كثيرا فهو موقع عظيم فعلا



*لا شكر على الواجب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*الإصحاح الثالث عشر
​1- وأَخذَ تَارَحَ  أبنه أبرام ولوط حفيده، إبن هَارَانَ، و سَارَايُ كنّته، زوجة أبنِه أبرام، وكُلّ أنفس أهل بيته ورَحلَ مَعهم مِنْ أور الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ ليذِهبوا إلى أرضَ كنعان. وعندما بَلغوا أرض حَارَانَ  مكثوا هناك، لأنها كَانَت أرض جيّدة للغايةَ للرعى، وكافيِة لأولئك الذين رافقوهم.
2- ورَأى شعبَ أرضِ حَارَانَ  بأنّ أبرام كَانَ باراً ومستقيم مَع الرب والناس، وإن الرب إلهه كُانْ مَعه، وبعض مِنْ شعبِ أرضِ حَارَانَ  جاءَوا وانضمَّوا إلى أبرام، وهو علّمَهم وصايا الرب وطرقِه؛ ومَكث هؤلاء الرجالِ مَع أبرام في بيتِه والتصقوا به.
3- ومَكثَ أبرام في الأرضِ ثلاث سَنَواتِ، وفي نهاية الثلاث سَنَواتِ ظَهرَ الرب لأبرام وقالَ له؛ أَنا الرب الذي أخرجك مِنْ أور الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ، وأنقذك مِنْ أيدي كُلّ أعدائك.
4- والآن إن كنت تَصغي لصوتِي وتَحفظ وصاياي وشرائعي ونواميسي، سَأَجْعلُ أعدائك يسُقُطون أمامك، وسَأُكثّرُ نسلك كنجومِ السماءِ، وسَأُرسلُ بركتي على كُلّ أعمال يديك، ولن يعوزك شيء.
5- أنهضْ الآن، خذُ زوجتك وكُلّ من ينتمون إليك واذْهبُ إلى أرضِ كنعان وامْكثُ هناك، وسأكون هناك إلهك وسَأُباركُ. ونهض أبرام وأَخذَ زوجتَه وكُلّ من ينتمون إليه وذَهبَ إلى أرضِ كنعان كما قال له الرب؛ وكَانَ أبرام  بعمر خمسة  وخمسون سنةً عندما رحل مِنْ حَارَانَ.
6- وجاءَ أبرام إلى أرضِ كنعان وسَكنَ في وسطِ المدينةِ، ونَصبَ خيمتَه هناك بين بني كنعان، ساكني الأرضِ.
7- وظَهرَ الرب لأبرام عندما جاءَ إلى أرضِ كنعان، وقالَ له، هذه هى الأرضُ التي أعطيها لك وإلى نسلك من بعدك إلى الأبد، وأنا سَأَجْعلُ نسلك مثل نجومِ السماءِ، وسَأَعطي نسلك ميراثِ كُلّ الأراضي التي تراها.
8- وشيّدَ أبرام مذبحاً في الموضعِ حيث تَكلّمَ الرب معه، ودَعا أبرام باسمِ الرب هناك.
9- في ذَلِك الوَقت، في نِهايِةِ سكن أبرام في أرضِ كنعان، في تلك سَنَةِ ماتَ نوح، التي كَانَت السَنَةَ الثامنة والخمسونَ مِنْ حياةِ أبرام؛ وطِول الأيام الذي عاشَها نوح كَانتْ تسعمائة وخمسون سنةَ وهو ماتَ.
10- وقَطنَ أبرام في أرضِ كنعان، هو وزوجته وكُلّ من انتموا إليه، وكُلّ من رافقوه، مع الذين انضمَّوا إليه مِنْ شعبِ الأرضِ؛ لكن نَاحُورَ، أَخّ أبرام، و تَارَحَ  أبوه، ولوط إبن هَارَانَ وكُلّ من انتموا إليهم قَطنوا في حَارَانَ.
11- في السَنَةِ الخامسةِ مِنْ أقامة أبرام في أرضِ كنعان، ثار شعب سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ  وكُلّ مُدن السهلِ مِنْ تسلط كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ مَلِكِ عِيلاَمَ؛ لأن كُلّ ملوك مُدنِ السهلِ خَدموا كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ لأثنتا عشْرة سنةِ، وأعطوه ضريبة سنوية، لكن في تلك الأيامِ في السَنَةِ الثالثة عشرةِ، ثاروا ضدّه.
12- وفي السَنَةِ العاشرةِ مِنْ سكنى أبرام في أرضِ كنعان كانت هناك حربُ بين نِمْرُودَ ملك شِنْعَارَ وكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ ملك عيلام، وجاءَ نمرود لمُحَارَبَة كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ لإخْضاعه.
13- لأن كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ كَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت أحد أمراءِ جيوش نمرود، وعندما تشتت كُلّ الشعب عند البرجِ والذين مَكثَوا انتشرَوا أيضاً على وجهِ الأرضِ، ذَهبَ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ إلى أرضِ عيلام وحَكمَها وتَمرّدَ ضدّ سيده.
14- وفي تلك الأيامِ عندما رَأى نِمْرُودَ بأنّ مُدنَ السهلِ تَمرّدتْ، جاءَ بكبرياءِ وبغضبَ ليحاربِ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، وجمّعَ نِمْرُودَ كُلّ أمرائه ورعاياه، حوالي سبعمائة ألف رجلَ، ومضي ضدّ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، وخَرجَ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ لمُوَاجَهَته بخمسة آلاف رجلِ، واستعدّوا للمعركةِ في وادي بابل التي بين عِيلاَمَ وشِنْعَارَ.
15- وتقاتلَ كُلّ أولئك الملوكِ هناك، ونِمْرُودَ وشعبه ضُربوا أمام شعبِ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ، وسَقط مِنْ رجالِ نِمْرُودَ هناك حوالي ستّمائة ألف، وماردون، إبن الملكَ سَقطَ بينهم.
16- وهَربَ ونِمْرُودَ وعادَ بخزي وعار إلى أرضِه، وكَانَ خاضعِاً لكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ لوقت طويل، وعادَ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ إلى أرضِه وأرسلَ أمراءَ جيوشه إلى الملوكِ الذي سَكنوا حوله، إلى أَرْيُوكَ مَلِكِ أَلاسَارَ، وَتِدْعَالَ مَلِكِ جُويِيمَ، وجَعل عهد مَعهم، وكَانوا جميعاً مطيعين لأوامرِه.
17- وكَانَ في السَنَةِ الخامسة عشرةِ مِنْ سكنى أبرام في أرضِ كنعان، وهي السَنَةُ السبعونُ مِنْ حياةِ أبرام، ظَهرَ الرب لأبرام في تلك السَنَةِ وقالَ له، أَنا الرب الذي أخرجَك مِنْ أور الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ ليعْطك هذه الأرضِ ميراثِ.
18-  لذا سر أمامي وكُنُ كاملاً وأحفظ وصاياي، لأني إليك وإلى نسلك سَأَعطي هذه الأرضِ ميراثِ، مِنْ نَهْرِ مِصْرَايِمُ إِلَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ.19- وأنت سَتَأْتي إلى آبائِكَ بسلام وفي شيخوخةِ صالحة، والجيل الرابع سَيُرجعُ هنا في هذه الأرضِ وسَيَرِثُها إلى الأبد؛ وشيّدَ أبرام مذبحاً، ودَعا باسمِ اللوردِ الذي ظَهرَ له، وقدم ذبائح على المذبحِ إلى الرب.
20- في ذَلِك الوَقت رَجعَ أبرام وذَهبَ إلى حَارَانَ  ليري أبّيه وأمِّه، وعائلة أبوه، وعاد أبرام وزوجته وكُلّ من ينتمون  إليه إلى حَارَانَ ، وعاش أبرام في حَارَانَ  خمس سَنَواتَ.
21- وعديد مِنْ شعبِ حَارَانَ ، حوالي أثنين وسبعون رجل، تَبعَوا أبرام وعلّمَهم أبرام وصايا الرب وطرقِه، وعلّمَهم معْرِفة الرب.
22- في تلك الأيامِ، ظَهرَ الرب لأبرام في حَارَانَ، وقالَ له، انْظرُ، لقد تَكلّمتُ إليك طوال عشرون سنةً قائلاً
23- اخرجْ مِنْ أرضِك، مِنْ موضع مولدك ومِنْ بيتِ أبِّيك، إلى الأرضِ التي أريتها لك لأعْطيها لك ولبنيك, لأني سَأُباركُك هناك في تلك الأرضِ، وأَجْعلُك أمة عظيمة، وأجعلك اسمك عظيماً، وستتبارك فيك كل قبائل الأرضِ.
24- لذا انْهضُ الآن، أخْرجُ مِنْ هذا الموضعِ، أنت وزوجتك وكُلّ من ينتمون إليك، وكُلّ شخص ولد في بيتِك وكُلّ الأنفس التى اقتنيتها في حَارَانَ، أخرجُهم مَعك مِنْ هنا، واصْعدُ لتعود إلى أرضِ كنعان.
25- ونَهضَ أبرام وأَخذَ زوجتَه سَارَايُ وكُلّ من ينتمون إليه وكُلّ من ولد إليه في بيتِه والأنفس التي اقتناها في حَارَانَ، وخَرجوا للذِهاب إلى أرضَ كنعان.
26- ورحل أبرام ورَجعَ إلى أرضِ كنعان، وفق كلمةِ الرب. ورحل لوط إبن أَخِّيه هَارَانَ مَعه، وكان أبرام بعمر خمسة وسبعين سنةً عندما خرج مِنْ حَارَانَ ليعَود إلى أرضِ كنعان.
27- وجاءَ إلى أرضِ كنعان طبقاً لكلمةِ الرب لأبرام، ونَصبَ خيمتَه وسُكِنَ في سهلِ مَمْرَا، وكان مَعه لوط أبنِ أَخِّيه، وكُلّ من ينتمون إليه.
28- وظَهرَ الرب ثانيةً لأبرام وقالَ، لنسلك سَأَعطي هذه الأرضِ؛ وشيّدَ مذبحَ هناك للرب الذي ظَهرَ إليه، الذي ما زالَ إلى يومنا هذا في سهولِ مَمْرَا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*الإصحاح الرابع عشر
​1- في تلك الأيامِ كان هناك في أرضِ شِنْعَارَ رجل حكيم, كَانَ عِنْدَهُ فَهْم في كُلّ الحكمةِ، وذو مظهر جميل، لَكنَّه كَانَ مسكين وفقيرَ؛ كان اسمه  ريكايون ولقد قُرّرَ دَعْم نفسه بشدّة.
2- فصمّمَ على الذِهاب إلى مصر، إلى أوزوريس، إبن عنوم ملك مصر، ليظْهر للملكِ حكمتِه؛ لربما قَدْ يَجِدُ نعمةَ في عينيه، ليرَفْعه ويَعطيه رزق؛ وفعَلَ ريكايون ذلك.
3- وعندما بَلغَ ريكايون مصر سَألَ ساكني مصر عن أمور الملكِ، وأخبره ساكني مصر بعُرفَ ملكِ مصر، لأنه كَانَ  عُرف ملكِ مصر بأنّه يخرج مِنْ قصرِه الملكيِ ويظهر يومَ واحد في السَنَةِ، وبعد ذلك يعُودُ الملك إلى قصرِه ليبَقي هناك.
4- وفي اليومِ عندما خرج الملكَ عَبرَ حاكماً في الأرضِ، وكُلّ شخص لديه شكوى‏ يأتي أمام الملكِ فى ذلك اليومِ ليحُصُل على طلبِه.
5- وعندما سَمعَ ريكايون عن العادةِ في مصر وبأنّه لا يَستطيعُ أَنْ يَجيءَ إلى حضرِة الملكِ، حَزنَ كثيراً وكَانَ بغاية الأسى.
6- وفي المساء خَرجَ ريكايون ووَجدَ بيتاً خربِ، ويُقيم هناك طوال اللّيل في مرارةِ نفس وقَرصَ بالجوعِ، والنوم هجر عينِيه.
7- واعتقد ريكايون فى نفسه ما يَجِبُ أَنْ يَفعله في البلدةِ حتى يظهر الملكَ، وكَيف أنه قَدْ يُؤكّدُ نفسه هناك.
8- فنَهضَ في الصباحِ وتَمشّى (فى المدينة)، والتقى في طريقِه بباعة وأنواعَ مُخْتَلِفةَ مِنْ البذار التي يمدون بها المساكن.
9- وتَمنّى ريكايون أَنْ يفعل نفس الشيء ليَحْصلَ على رزق‏ في المدينةِ، لَكنَّه كَانَ لا يعَرّفَ عادات الناسِ، وكَانَ مثل إنسان أعمي بينهم.
10- فذَهبَ وحَصلَ على خضارِ لبَيْعه لدعمِه، وتَجمّعَ الغوغاء حوله وسَخرَوا منه، وأَخذَوا خضارَه منه ولم يتَركَوا له شيءَ.
11- وقام مِنْ هناك في مرارةِ نفس، وذَهبَ متَحَسُّراً إلى البيتِ الذي ظَلَّ فيه طِوال الليلة السابقة، ونَامَ هناك الليلةَ الثانيةَ.
12- وفي تلك الليلةِ ثانيةً فكّرَ فى نفسه كَيفَ يُستطيع أَنْ يُنقذَ نفسه مِنْ المجاعةِ، ودبّرَ خطة كَيفَ يَتصرّفُ.
13- ونهض في الصباحِ وتَصرّفَ بشكل مبدع، وذَهبَ واستأجرَ ثلاثون رجلَ قوي مِنْ الرعاعِ، يَحْملُون آلاتَ قتال في أياديهم، وقادَهم إلى قمةِ مدفن مصريِ، ووَضعَهم هناك.
14- وأَمرَهم قائلاً، هكذا قالَ الملكَ، قوّوا أنفسكم وكُونَوا رجالَ صناديدَ، ولا تدعو أي إنسانِ يُدفن هنا يسدد مأتي قِطَعِه من الفضةِ، وبعد ذلك يُدْفَنُ؛ وتصرف أولئك الرجالِ طبقاً لأمر ريكايون إلى شعبِ مصر طوال تلك السَنَةِ.
15- وفي غضون ثمانية شهورِ جمع ريكايون  ورجاله ثرواتَ عظيمةَ مِنْ الفضةِ والذهبِ، وأخذ ريكايون كمية عظيمة مِنْ الخيولِ والحيواناتِ الأخرى، وأستأجر رجالَ أكثرَ، وأعطاَهم خيولَ ومَكثوا مَعه.
16- وعندما تمت السَنَة، في الوقت الذى يخرج فيه الملك إلى البلدةِ، تجمّعَ كُلّ ساكني مصر ليتكَلموا معه فيما يَتعلّقُ بتصرف ريكايون  ورجاله.
17- وخَرجَ الملكَ في اليومِ المعيَّنِ، وجاء كُلّ المصريون أمامه وصاحوا إليه قائلين
18- ليعِشُ الملكَ إلى الأبد. ما هذا الشيءِ الذى تَفعلُه في المدينةِ إلى خدمِكَ، ألا تقاسي الجثّة الّتي سَتُدْفَنُ حتى يُسدد كثير من الفضة والذهب؟ أكَانَ هناك ما يشبه ذلك العْمُل في كل الأرضِ، مِنْ أيامِ الملوكِ السابقينِ حتى مِنْ أيامِ آدم، إلى يومنا هذا، إن المَوتى لا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَدفنوا إلا مقابل ثمن؟
19- نحن نَعْرفُ أنّه من عادةَ الملوكِ أَخْذ ضريبة سنوية مِنْ الأحياء، لَكنَّك لم تفعل هذا فقط، بل مِنْ المَوتى أيضاً أنت تأخذ ضريبة يوماً بعد يوم.
20- الآن أيها الملك، نحن لا نستطيع تحمل هذا بعد، لأن كل المدينةِ خرّبُة بسبب هذا، وأنت ألا تَعْرفَ ذلك؟
21- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كُلّ ما تَكلّموا به غضب جداً، وأشتعل غضبه داخله في هذا الشأنِ، لأنه لم يعَرفَ شيءَ عنه.
22- وقالَ الملك، مَنْ وأين هو الذي تجاسرُ ليَفعلُ هذا الشيءِ الشرّيرِ في أرضِي بدون أوامرِي؟ أنكم بالتأكيد سَتُخبرُونني.
23- وهم أخبروه بكُلّ أعمال ريكايون  هو ورجاله، وثار غضب الملكَ، وأَمرَ بإحضار ريكايون  ورجاله أمامه.
24- وأَخذَ ريكايون حوالي ألف طفل, أولاد وبنات، وألبسَهم الحريرِ والملابس المطرزِة، ووَضعَهم على خيولِ وأرسلوهم إلى الملكِ من قبل رجالِه، وأَخذَ أيضاً مقدار عظيم مِنْ الفضةِ والذهبِ والأحجار الكريمةِ وحصان قوي وجميل، كهدية للملكِ، وأتي به أمام الملكِ وانحنى للأرضِ أمامه؛ وتعجب الملك وخدمه وكُلّ ساكني مصر من تصرف ريكايون ، ورَأوا غناه والهديةَ التي قدّمَها إلى الملكِ.
25- وذلك أسرَّ الملكَ كثيراً وتَعجّبَ منه؛ وعندما جَلسَ ريكايون  أمامه سَألَه الملك فيما يَتعلّقُ بكُلّ أعماله، وتَكلّمَ ريكايون  بكُلّ كلماته بحكمة أمام الملكِ وأمام خدمه وكُلّ ساكني مصر.
26- وعندما سَمعَ الملكَ كلماتَ ريكايون  وحكمته، وَجدَ ريكايون  نعمةً في عينيه، ووجد نعمةِ وشفقةِ مِنْ كُلّ خدام الملكِ ومِنْ كُلّ ساكني مصر، بسبب حكمتِه وكلامه الممتاز، ومن ذلك الوقت أحبّوه جداً.
27- وأجابَ الملك وقالَ إلى ريكايون، اسمك لن يَكُونُ بعد ريكايون  بل فرعونَ سَيَكُونُ اسمَك، لكونك اقتضيت ضريبة مِنْ المَوتى؛ ودَعا اسمِه فرعونَ.
28- وأحبَّ الملكَ ورعاياه ريكايون  لأجل حكمتِه، وتَشاوروا مَع كُلّ ساكني مصر لجَعْله حاكمِ تحت الملكِ.
29- وفعل كُلّ ساكني مصر ورجالها الحكماء ذلك، وصار هذا قانون في مصر.
30- وجَعلوا ريكايون فرعونَ يحكمِ تحت أوزيريس ملك مصر، والفرعون ريكايون حَكمَ مصر، مُقيمُاً العدلَ يومياً لكل المدينةِ الكاملةِ، لكن أوزيريس، الملك يَحْكمُ شعبَ الأرضِ، يوما واحد في السَنَةِ، عندما يخَرجَ يوم ظهورِه.
31- واغتصب فرعون ريكايون ‏ حكومة مصر بمكر، وأقتضى ضريبة مِنْ كُلّ ساكني مصر.
32- وأحبَّ كُلّ ساكني مصر فرعون ريكايون  كثيراً، وجَعلوا مرسوم ليُدعي كُلّ ملك يَحْكمَهم هم ونسلهم في مصر، فرعون.
33- لهذا دُعِوا كُلّ الملوك الذين حَكموا في مصر من ذلك الوقت فصاعداً فراعنَة إلى هذا اليومِ

وهنا نعرف كيف أن القرآن جعل من "فرعون" أسما .... وليس صفة لحاكم مصر*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (27 أبريل 2012)

*أخي العزيز صوت صارخ أتمنى منك تترجم لنا نشيد القوس 

المذكور في صموئيل 1:18 (وَقَالَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ بَنُو يَهُوذَا «نَشِيدَ الْقَوْسِ». هُوَذَا ذَلِكَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي «سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ» )
ربنا يباركك 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *أخي العزيز صوت صارخ أتمنى منك تترجم لنا نشيد القوس
> 
> المذكور في صموئيل 1:18 (وَقَالَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ بَنُو يَهُوذَا «نَشِيدَ الْقَوْسِ». هُوَذَا ذَلِكَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي «سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ» )
> ربنا يباركك
> *



*عندك رابط له ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2012)

*
الأصحاح الخامس عشر
​
1- وفي تلك السَنَةِ كانت هناك مجاعة ثقيلة في كافة أنحاء أرضِ كنعان، ولم يَستطع ساكني الأرضِ أَنْ يَعِيشوا هناك بسبب المجاعةِ لأنها كَانتْ شديدةَ جداً.
2- وإبرام وكُلّ من له صَعدَوا ونزلوا إلى مصر بسبب المجاعةِ، وعندما كَانوا في غدير‏ مصرايم مكثوا هناك لبَعْض الوقت للارْتياَح مِنْ إعياءِ الطريقِ.
3- وأبرام وسَارَايُ كَانا يَتمشّيانِ عند شاطئ غدير مصرايم، ونَظرَ أبرام زوجته سَارَايُ أنّها جميلةَ جداً.
4- وقالَ أبرام لزوجتِه سَارَايُ، لأن الرب خَلقَك بمثل هذا الوجهِ الجميلِ، أَخاف أن يَقْتلني المصريون ويَأْخذونك، لأن مخافِة الرب لَيسَت في هذه الأماكنِ.
5- أنت بالتأكيد  سَتَقُولُين هذا في حينها، قُولي أنك أختَي لكُلّ من يسْألُك، كي تكُونْي صالحة مَعي، وكي نَعِيشُ ولا نَموتِ.
6- وأَوصي أبرام نفس الشيء لكُلّ من جاءَوا مَعه إلى مصر بسبب المجاعةِ؛ أوصي أيضاً لوط إبن أخيه قائلاً، إن سْألُك المصريين عن سَارَايُ قُلُ أنّها أختُ أبرام.
7- ورغم كُلّ هذه التوصيات لَمْ يَضعْ أبرام ثقته فيهم، بل أَخذَ سَارَايُ ووَضعَها في خِزانة‏ وأخفاه بين أمتعتِهم، لأن أبرام كَانَ قلق كثيراً بشأن سَارَايُ بسبب شرِّ المصريين.
إبرآم يُخبرُ الناسَ بأنّ ساره أختُه، بسبب جمالِها.
8- وإبرام وكُلّ من له نهض مِنْ غدير مصرايم وجاءَ إلى مصر؛ وما أن دَخلوا بوابَة المدينةِ حتي لاقاهم الحرّاسِ قائلين، قدموا عشورَ مما لكم إلى الملكِ، وحينئذ تدخلون المدينةِ؛ وهكذا فعل أبرام والذين مَعه.
9- وجاء أبرام مَع الناسِ الذين مَعه إلى مصر، وعندما أحضروا الصندوقَ الذي اختبأت فيه سَارَايُ ورأي المصريين الصندوقَ.
10- وأقترب خدمَ الملكَ من أبرام قائلين، ماذا تملك هنا في هذا الصندوقِ ونحن لم نراه ؟ افْتحُ الصندوقَ الآن وأعطي عشرَ كُلّ ما يحتويه إلى الملكِ.
11- وقالَ أبرام، هذا الصندوقِ أنى لَنْ أَفْتحَه، لكني سأعطيكم كُلّ ما تطلبونه. وأجابَ موظفي فرعونِ أبرام قائلين, أنه صندوق الأحجار الكريمةِ، أعطنا العُشُرَ من ذلك.
12- وقالَ أبرام، كُلّ ما تَرْيدونه أنا سَأَعطيه لكم، لَكنَّ يَجِبُ ألا تَفْتحَوا الصندوقَ.
13- وألحَّ موظفي الملكَ على أبرام، ونَالوا الصندوقَ وفَتحوه بالقوةِ، فرَأوا ونْظروا امرأة جميلة كَانتْ في الصندوقِ.
14- وعندما نَظرَ موظفي الملكِ سَارَايُ ضُرِبوا بالإعجابِ من جمالِها، وتَجمّعَ كُلّ الأمراء وخدم فرعونِ لرُؤية سَارَايُ، لأنها كَانتْ جميلةَ جداً. وركض موظفي الملكَ وأخبروا فرعون بكُلّ ما رَأوه، ومَدحوا سَارَايُ إلى الملكِ؛ وطَلبَ فرعون أَنْ تُمثل أمامه، وجاءتْ المرأة جاءتْ أمام الملكِ.
15- ونَظرَ فرعونَ سَارَايُ وهي أسرّتْه جداً، وأُخذ بجمالِها، وابتهجَ الملكَ كثيراً بسببها، وقدم عطايا للذين قدموا له أنباءها.
16- وأُحضرت المرأة بعد ذلك إلى بيتِ الفرعونِ، وحَزنَ أبرام بسبب زوجتِه، وصَلّى للرب كي ينْقذها مِنْ يدي فرعونِ.
17- وصَلّت سَارَايُ أيضاً في ذَلِك الوَقت وقالَت: لقد قلت أيها الرب الإله سيدي أبرام أن يخُرُج مِنْ أرضِه ومِنْ بيتِ أبّيه إلى أرضِ كنعان، ووَعدتَ أن تصنع معه خيراً إن نفذ وصاياك؛ وها نحن الآن فعَلنَا ما أوصيتنا به، ولقد تَركنَا أرضَنا وعائلاتنا، وذَهبنَا إلى أرض غريبة وإلى شعب نحن لمَ نعَرفه من قبل.
18- وها نحن جِئنَا إلى هذه الأرضِ لتَفادي المجاعةِ، وهذا الحدثِ الشريّرِ وقع لي؛ والآن يا ربي وإلهي، نجينا وأنقذُنا مِنْ يَدِّ هذا المستبدِ، واصنع خيراً مَعي لأجل مراحمك.
19- وأصغىَ الرب لصوتِ سَارَايُ، وأرسلَ الرب ملاكاً لإنْقاذ سَارَايُ مِنْ سلطةِ فرعونِ.
20- وجاءَ الملك وجَلسَ أمام سَارَايُ ونْظرُ ملاكَ الرب واقِفُاً فوقهم، وظَهرَ لسَارَايُ وقالَ لها، لا تخَافُي، لأن الرب سَمعَ صلاتك.
21- واقتربَ الملك مِنْ سَارَايُ وقالَ لها، من يكون لك هذا الرجلِ الذي جاء بك هنا؟ فقالتْ، أنه أَخُّي.
22- وقالَ الملك، لزاماً علينا بأَنْ نجْعلَه عظيماً، أن نرَفْعه وأن نفعل له كُلّ خير ستوصيننا به؛ وفي ذَلِك الوَقت أرسلَ الملك فضةِ وذهبِ وأحجار الكريمة لأبرام بوفرةِ، مع ماشيةِ وخدمِ وخادماتِ؛ وطَلبَ الملكَ أن يمثل أبرام أمامه، وجَلسَ في قاعة بيتِ الملكَ، ومجّدَ الملكَ أبرام كثيراً فى تلك الليلةِ.
23- واقتربَ الملكَ ليتكَلم مع سَارَايُ، ومَدَّ يَدَّه ليلَمْسها، عندما ضَربَه الملاك بشدّة، ففزعَ وامتنعَ عن لمسها.
24- وعندما اقتربَ الملك من سَارَايُ، ضَربَه الملاك إلى الأرض، وهكذا تَصرّفَ إليه طوال الليلة، ففزع الملك.
25- وضَرب الملاك فى تلك الليلةِ كُلّ خدم الملكِ بشدّة، وكل عائلته، بسبب سَارَايُ، وكان هناك نواح عظيم فى تلك الليلةِ بين أناسِ بيتِ فرعونِ.
26- وفرعون، برؤية الشرَّ الذي يحَدثَ له، قالَ، بالتأكيد بسبب المرأة حدث هذا الشيءِ حَدثَ لي، وأزاحَ نفسه بعيداً مَنها وتَكلّمَ معها بكلماتَ مرضيةَ.
27- وقالَ الملكَ ل سَارَايُ، اخبريني, أَتوسّلُ إليك مَنْ هو الرجل الذى أتيتَ معه هنا؛ وقالت سَارَايُ، إن هذا الرجلِ هو زوجُي، ولقد قُلتُ لك أنّه أَخَّي لأني كُنْتُ خائفَة، خشيت أَنْ تَقْتلَه بشرِّ.
28-  أبتعدَ الملك عن سَارَايُ، وتَوقّفَ إزعاج ملاكِ الرب له ولعائلته؛ وعَرفَ فرعون بأنّه ضُرِبَ بسبب سَارَايُ، وتعجب الملك كثيراً من هذا.
29- وفي الصباحِ، دَعا الملكُ أبرام وقالَ له، ما هذا الذى فعْلَته لي؟ لماذا قُلتَ أنها أختُي، وبناء على ذلك أَخذتُها إليّ كزوجة، ولهذا وقعت على هذه الشرور العظيمة على وعلى عائلتَي.
30- الآن ها هي  زوجتك، خذُها واخْرجُ مِنْ أرضِنا لئلا نَمُوتُ جميعاً بسببها. وأَعطي فرعونَ المزيد من المواشي والخدمِ والجواري وفضة وذهب، لأبرام، وأرجع إليه سَارَايُ زوجته.
31- وأَخذَ الملك فتاة‏ أنجبَها من محظيتِه، وأعطاَها لسَارَايُ كخادمة.
32- وقالَ الملكَ لأبنتِه، من الأفضلُ لَك يا ابنتي أن تَكُونُي خادمة في بيتِ هذا الرجلِ مِنْ أن تكُونَي عشيقةً في بيتِي، بَعْدَ أَنْ نَظرنَا الشرَّ الذي حَدث لنا بسبب هذه المرأة.
33- ونَهضَ أبرام، وخرج هو وكُلّ من له مِنْ مصر؛ وأَمرَ فرعونَ بعض مِنْ رجالِه أن يرَافَقَوه هو وكُلّ من خرجوا مَعه.34وعادَ أبرام إلى أرضِ كنعان، إلى الموضعِ حيث صَنعَ المذبحَ، حيث في بادئ الأمر نَصبَ خيمتَه.
35- ولوط إبن هَارَانَ ، أَخّو أبرام، كَانَ لديه رعاه وقِطْعانِ ومواشي وخِيَمِ، لأن الرب كَانَ سخي معهم بسبب أبرام.
36- وبينما كَانَ أبرام يَقْطنُ في الأرضِ، تشاجر رعاة مواشي لوط مَع رعاةِ مواشي أبرام، لأن أملاكهم كَانَت عظيمةَ جداً ليبَقوا معاً في الأرضِ، ولم تستطيع الأرض أَنْ تَحْتملَهم بسبب مواشيهم.
37- وعندما ذهب رعاة مواشي أبرام لتَغْذِية قطيعِهم كان لا يجب عليهم أن يَدْخلوا حقولَ شعبِ الأرضِ، لكن مواشي لوط كانت تفعل هذا، لأنهم كانوا يقاسون من التَغْذِية في حقولِ شعبِ الأرضِ.
38- ورَأى شعبَ الأرضِ هذا يحدث يومياً، فأتوا إلى أبرام وتَشاجروا مَعه بسبب رعاةِ مواشي لوط.
39- وتَكلّم أبرام إلى لوط، ما هذا الذي تفعله لي، لجَعْلي حقيرِ لساكني الأرضِ، بكونك تَأْمرُ رعاة ماشيتكَ بتَغْذِية مواشيكَ في حقولِ الشعبِ الآخرِ؟ ألا تَعْرفُ بِأَنِّي غريب في هذه الأرضِ بين بني كنعان، ولماذا تَفعلُ هذا لي؟
40- وتَنازعَ أبرام يومياً مع لوط بسبب هذا، لكن لوط لم يستمعَ لأبرام، واستمرَّ بعمَلُ نفس الشيء وجاء ساكني الأرضِ وأخبروا أبرام.
41- وقُال أبرام للوط، إلى متى تَكُونُ لي حجر عثرة مَع سكان الأرضِ؟ الآن أَتوسّلُ إليك ألا يكُونَ هناك أي تَخَاصُم بيننا، لأننا أقرباءَ.
42- لَكنِّي أَدْعوك أن تنفصل عنّي، ارْحلُ واختارُ موضع حيث تَسْكنُ أنت مع ماشيتِكَ وكُلّ من هم لك، لكن أبتعدُ عنّي، أنت وأهل بيتك.
43- ولا تخافَ أن ترحل عنّي، لأن إذا أذاك أي أحد يَعمَلُ، أعلمني وأنا سَأَنتقمُ لدعواك، فقط أرحل عنّي.
44- وعندما تَكلّمَ أبرام بكُلّ هذه الكلماتِ إلى لوط، حينئذ نَهض لوط ورَفع عينَيه نحو سهلِ الأردن.
45- ورَأى بأنّ كلّ الموضعِ مروياً حَسناً، وجيد للإنسانِ بالإضافة إلى أنه مرعى جيد للماشيةِ.
46- وخرج لوط عنْ أبرام إلى ذلك الموضعِ، ونَصبَ خيمتَه هناك وقَطنَ في سَدُومَ ، وانفصل كُلّ منهم عن الآخر.
47- وقَطنَ أبرام في سهلِ مَمْرَا ، في حبرون، ونَصبَ خيمتَه هناك، ومَكثَ أبرام في هذا الموضعِ سنوات عديدة.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مايو 2012)

*للرفع
اتمني من الاخوة الذي عندهم لغه المساعده لانجاز هذا العمل الجبار
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مايو 2012)

*الإصحاح السادس عشر
​
1- في ذَلِك الوَقت أوفدَ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ مَلِكِ عِيلاَمَ إلى كُلّ الملوك المجاورين، إلى نِمْرُودَ ملك شِنْعَارَ الذي كَانَ في حينها تحت سلطتِه، وإلى َتِدْعَالَ مَلِكِ جُويِيمَ، وإلى أَرْيُوكَ مَلِكِ أَلاسَارَ، الذي جَعلَ عهد معه قائلاً، أنهضوا إلىّ وساعدُوني، بأنّنا قَدْ نَضْربُ كُلّ مدن سَدُومَ  وساكنيها، لأنهم تَمرّدوا ضدّي هذه السَنَواتِ الثلاث عشْرة.
2- وصعد هؤلاء الملوكِ الأربعة بكُلّ مخيماتهم، حوالي ثمانمائة ألف رجلَ، ورَحلوا أينما كَانوا، وضَربوا كُلّ رجلَ وَجدوا في طريقِهم.
3- والخمسة مِنْ ملوكِ سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ ، شِنْآبَ مَلِكِ أَدْمَةَ, شِمْئِيبَرَ مَلِكِ صَبُويِيمَ, بَارَعَ مَلِكِ سَدُومَ , بِرْشَاعَ مَلِكِ عَمُورَةَ, بَالَعَ مَلِكِ صُوغَرَ, خَرجَوا لمُوَاجَهَتهم، وانضمّوا جميعاً معاً في وادي سَدُومَ .
4- وهؤلاء الملوكِ التسعة شَنّوا حرب في وادي سَدُومَ  ؛ وانهزم ملوك سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ  أمام ملوكِ عِيلاَمُ.
5- وكَانَ وادي سَدُومَ  ملئ بحُفَرِ الكلسِ وطارد ملوكِ عيلام ملوكَ سَدُومَ ، وهرب ملوك سَدُومَ  بمخيماتِهم ووَقعوا فى حُفَرِ الكلسَ، وكُلّ المتبقين ذَهبَوا إلى الجبالِ للسلامةِ، ولاحقَهم وطاردَهم ملوكِ عيلام الخمس حتى بابِ سَدُومَ، وامَسكوا كُلّ من كان هناك في سَدُومَ .
6- ونَهبوا كُلّ مُدن سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ ، وأَخذوا لوط أيضاً، إبن أَخِّو أبرام، وأملاكه، وصادروا كُلّ مقتنيات مُدنِ سَدُومَ، وخَرجوا؛ ويونك، خادم أبرام، الذي كَانَ في المعركةِ، رَأى هذه، وأخبرَ أبرام بكُلّ ما فعله الملوكَ لمُدنِ سَدُومَ ، وإنهم أُسّروا لوط .
7- وسَمعَ أبرام هذا، فصعد مَع حوالي ثلاثمائة وثمانية عشرَ رجلَ كَانوا مَعه، ولاحق فى تلك الليلةِ هؤلاء الملوكِ وضَربهم، وسَقطوا جميعاً أمام أبرام ورجاله، ولم يبق أحد سوي الملوكَ الأربعة الذين فَرّوا، وذَهب كُلّ منهم فى طريقه.
8- واستردَّ أبرام كُلّ أملاك سَدُومَ ، واستردَّ أيضاً لوط وأملاكه وزوجاته وصَغاره وكُلّ من هم له، حتى أنه لم يفقد شيءِ.
9- وعندما عادَ من ضَرْب هؤلاء الملوكِ، عَبر هو ورجاله وادي سَدُومَ  حيث شَنّ الملوك الحرب معاً.
10- وبَارَعَ مَلِكِ سَدُومَ ، وباقيّ رجالِه الذين مَعه، خَرجوا مِنْ حُفَرِ الكلسَ التي وَقعوا فيها، لمُقَابَلَة أبرام ورجاله.
إبرآم يلتقي بأدُونِي صَادَقَ ملك أورشليم  وسام عند عودتِه, إبرآم يُعطي أدُونِي صَادَقَ العُشر‏ من كُلّ ما أَخذَه ويتباركُ منه. 
11وأَدُونِي صَادَقَ مَلِكُ أُورُشَلِيمَ ، وسام أيضاً، خَرجَ مع رجالِه لاسْتِقْبال أبرام وشعبه، بالخبزِ والخمر، ومَكثوا معاً في وادي مَالِكُ.
12- وباركَ أَدُونِي صَادَقَ أبرام، وأعطاَه أبرام عُشُر مِنْ كُلّ ما جَلبَه مِنْ غنائمِ أعدائه، لأن أَدُونِي صَادَقَ كَانَ كاهن أمام الرب.
13- وفاتح كُلّ ملوك سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ  الذين كَانوا هناك، مَع خدامِهم، أبرام وطَلبوا منه إرجاع خدامِهم الذين أسرهم، ويأَخْذ لنفسه كُلّ الأملاك.
14- وأجابَ أبرام ملوك سَدُومَ  قائلاً، حي هو الرب الذي خَلقَ السماءَ والأرضَ، والذي أفتدى نفسي روحَي مِنْ كُلّ بلية، والذي أنقذَني هذا اليومِ مِنْ أعدائي وأعطاَهم ليَدِّي، أنا لَنْ آخذَ أيّ شئَ يخصكم، لئلا تَتفاخرُوا غداً وتقولوا، لقد أصبحَ أبرام غنياً مِنْ أملاكنا التي أنقذَها.
15- لأن الرب إلهَي الذي أَثِقُ به قُال ليّ، أنت لن يعوزك شيء، لأنني سَأُباركُك في كُلّ أعمالِ يديك.
16- والآن انْظرُ، ها هنا كُلّ ما يخصكم، خذُوه واذْهبُوا؛ طالما الرب حي فأنا لَنْ آخذَ منكم من النفس الحيّة إلى ربطة حذاءِ أَو خيط، باستثناء نفقة إطعامِ أولئك الذين خَرجوا معي للحرَبَ، وعَانِرَ وَأَشْكُولَ وَمَمْرَا فَهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ نَصِيبَهُمْ، هم ورجالهم، بالإضافة إلى أولئك أيضاً الذي مكثوا لحِراسَة المتاعِ، سَيَأْخذونَ نصيبَهم مِنْ الغنائمِ.
17- وأعطىَ ملوكَ سَدُومَ  أبرام وفق كُلّ ما قالَه، وضغطوا عليه أن يأخذ كل ما يختارَه، لَكنَّه آبي.
18- وأبعدَ ملوكَ سَدُومَ  وباقي رجالِهم، وأعطاَهم تعليماتَ بخصوص لوط، فذَهبوا إلى مواضعِهم.
19- ولوط، إبن أَخّيه، أبعدَ أيضاً بأملاكه، وخَرجَ مَعهم، وعاد لوط إلى موطنه، إلى سَدُومَ  ، وعادَ أبرام وشعبه إلى موطنهم فى سهولِ مَمْرَا، التي في حبرون.
20- في ذَلِك الوَقت ظَهرَ الرب ثانيةً لأبرام في حبرون، وقالَ له، لا تخَفُ, مكافأتك عظيمةُ جداً أمامي، لأنني لَنْ أَتْركَك، حتى أنا أكُونُ قَدْ ضاعفتُك، وباركتُك وجَعلتُ نسلك مثل النجومِ فى السماء ، التي لا يُمْكن أنْ تُقدّرَ ولا أن تُحصي.
21- وأنا سَأَعطي لنسلك كُلّ هذه الأراضي التي تَراها بعينِيكَ، سَأَعطيهم لهم كميراثِ إلى الأبد، كُنُ فقط قويَ ولا تخَافُ، سير أمامي وكُنُ كاملاً.
22- وفي السَنَةِ الثامنة والسبعونِ مِنْ حياةِ أبرام، في تلك السَنَةِ مات رَعُوَ، إبن فَالَجُ، وطِول أيام رَعُوَ كَانتْ مأتي وتسع وثلاثون سنةَ، وهو ماتَ.
23- وسَارَايُ ، ابنة هَارَانَ، زوجة أبرام، كانت لازالَت عاقر في تلك الأيامِ؛ ولَمْ تَلدْ لأبرام لا إبن أَو بنت.
24- وعندما رَأتْ سَارَايُ بأنّها لم تلد أطفالَ أَخذتْ خادمتَها هَاجَرَ ، التي وَهبَها فرعون لها، وأعطتها لأبرام زوجها كزوجة.
25- لأن هَاجَرَ  تَعلّمَت كُلّ طرق سَارَايُ كما علمتها سَارَايُ، فهي لم تكَن علي أية حال ضعيفة فى أتباع طرقِها الجيدةِ.
26- وقالَت سَارَايُ لأبرام، انْظرُ ها هي خادمتُي هَاجَرَ ، اذْهبُ إليها فأنّها قَدْ تُلّدُ على رُكَبِتاي، فقَدْ أَنَالُ أطفالَ أنا أيضاً من خلالها.
27- وفي نِهايِةِ سكني أبرام عشْرة سَنَواتِ  في أرضِ كنعان، فى السَنَةُ الخامسة والثمانونُ مِنْ حياةِ أبرام، أعطت سَارَايُ هَاجَرَ  له.
28- وأصغىَ أبرام لصوتِ زوجتِه سَارَايُ ، وأَخذَ خادمتَه هَاجَرَ  وأتي إليها أبرام فحُبِلتْ.
29- وعندما رَأت هَاجَرَ أنّها حَبلتْ فَرحتْ كثيراً، وازدرتْ بسيدتها في عينِيها، وقالتْ فى نفسها، هذا ممْكِنُ فقط أَنْ يكون لأَنِّي أفضلُ من سَارَايُ سيدتي أمام الرب ، لأن طِوال الأيام التي كانت فيها سيدتي مَع سيدي، فهي لَمْ تَحْبلْ، لكن أنا جعلني سيدي أحَبْل منه في وقت قصيرِ جداً.
30- وعندما رَأت سَارَايُ بأنّ هَاجَرَ  حَبلَت مِن أبرام، صارت سَارَايُ غيورة مِنْ خادمتِها، وقالَت سَارَايُ فى نفسها، هذا بالتأكيد لا شيءُ سوي أنّها لابد أفضل مِنْي.
31- وقالَت سَارَايُ لأبرام، ظُلْمِي عليك، لأنك في الوقت الذى كنت تصلّي فيه أمام الرب من أجل الأطفالِ لماذا لم تَصلّي من أجلي، كي يعطيني الرب نسل منك؟
32-  ندما أَتكلّمُ مع هَاجَرَ في وجودِكَ، فأنها تَزدري بكلامَي، لأنها حَبلتْ، وأنت لا تَقُولُ شيءَ لها؛ ليقضي الرب بيني وبينك لما فعَلتَه لي.
33-  قالَ أبرام لسَارَايُ، ها هي خادمتَكَ في يَدّك، أفعلي بها ما يتراءى أنه حسن في عينِيكِ؛ وأحزنتها سَارَايُ فهَربَت هَاجَرَ  مِنْها إلى البريّةِ.
34- ووَجدَها ملاك الرب في الموضعِ الذى هَربتْ فيه، بجانب بئرِ، وقالَ لها، لا تخَافُي لأنني سَأُكثّرُ نسلك، لأنك ستحملين إبن وستدْعي اسمَه إسماعيل؛ ارجعُي إذن إلى سيدتك سَارَايُ، وضعي نفسك تحت يديها.
35- ودَعت هَاجَرَ  موضع تلك البئر دُعِيَتِ الْبِئْرُ "بِئْرَ لَحَيْ رُئِي". أنه بَيْنَ قَادِشَ وَبرية بَارَدَ.36- وعادت في ذَلِك الوَقت إلى بيتِ سيدِها، وفي نهايةِ الأيامِ ولدت هَاجَرَ إبن لأبرام، ودَعا أبرام اسمه إسماعيل؛ وكان أبرام بعمر ستّة وثمانون سنةً عندما أنجبَه.
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (24 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندك رابط له ....*



*لا يوجد رابط لكن هذا ماوجدته

2Sam. 1:18:
18. And he said to teach the sons of Judah the bow. Behold it is
written in the book of the just [Sefer HaYashar].
And he said to teach the sons of Judah the bow: And David
said, Since the heroes of Israel have fallen, the sons of Judah
must teach them (to wage) war and to draw the bow. :
Behold, it is written in the book of the just: In the Book of
Gen., which is the book of the just: Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.
Now, where is it implied?"Your hand be on the nape of your
enemies." (Gen. 49:8) What type of warfare is it wherein one
directs his hand against his forehead which is opposite his
8
nape? We must say that this is the bow.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*الإصحاح السابع عشر​
1- وفي تلك الأيامِ، في السَنَةِ الحادية والتسعونِ مِنْ حياةِ أبرام، شَنّ بنو كِتِّيمَ حرب ضد بنو تُوبَالُ، لأنه عندما شتت الرب بني البشر على وجهِ الأرضِ، أن بنو كِتِّيمَ رَحلوا وجَمعوا أنفسهم في سهلِ Canopia ، و شيّدوا لأنفسهم مُدنَ هناك وعاشوا بجانب نهر Tibreu
2- وعاش بنو تُوبَالُ في Tuscanah، ووصلتْ حدودِهم لنهر Tibreu، وشيّد بنو تُوبَالُ مدينة في Tuscanan، ودَعو اسمَها Sabinah، باسم Sabinah إبن تُوبَالُ أبّيهم، وعاشوا هناك إلى هذا اليومِ.
3- وكَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت أن بنو كِتِّيمَ شَنّوا حرب ضد بنو تُوبَالُ ، وانهزم بنو تُوبَالُ أمام بنو كِتِّيمَ ، وقتل بنو كِتِّيمَ ثلاثمائة وسبعون رجل مِنْ بنو تُوبَالُ.
4- وفي ذَلِك الوَقت أقسم بنو تُوبَالُ لبنو كِتِّيمَ ، وقالوا، أنتم لَنْ تَتزوّجَوا منا، ولا رجلَ سَيَهِبُ ابنتَه لأيّ مِنْ أبناءِ كِتِّيمَ.
5- لأن كُلّ بنات تُوبَالُ كَن في تلك الأيامِ جميلاتِ، لأن لا امرأة في ذلك الوقت وَجدت في كل الأرضِ بجمال بنات تُوبَالُ.
6- وكُلّ من ابتهجَ بجمالِ النِساءِ ذَهبَ لبناتِ تُوبَالُ وأَخذَ زوجاتَ منهم، وبني البشر والملوكِ والأمراءِ، الذين ابتهجوا كثيراً بجمالِ النِساءِ، أَخذَوا زوجاتَ في تلك الأيامِ مِنْ بناتِ تُوبَالُ.
7- وفي نِهايِةِ ثلاث سَنَواتِ بَعْدَ أَنْ أقسم بنو تُوبَالُ لبنو كِتِّيمَ أَنْ لا يَعطوهم بناتَهم كزوجاتِ، ذَهبَ حوالي عشرون مِنْ رجالِ بنو  كِتِّيمَ لأَخْذ بعض مِنْ بناتَ تُوبَالُ ، لَكنَّهم لم يجدوا أحد 
8- لأن بنو تُوبَالُ حفظوا قَسَمَهم بأَنْ لا يَتزوّجَوا مَنهم، ولم يَكْسروا قَسَمَهم.
9- وفي أيام الحصادِ خَرج بنو تُوبَالُ إلى حقولِهم ليحصدون حصادِهم، عندما تَجمّع شباب كِتِّيمَ وذَهبوا إلى مدينةِ كِتِّيمَ، وأَخذَ كُلّ رجل فتاة مِنْ بناتِ تُوبَالُ ، وأتوا إلى مُدنِهم.
10- وسمعِ بنو تُوبَالُ بذلك وذَهبوا لشَنّ حرب مَعهم، ولم يَستطيعوا أَنْ يَنتصروا عليهم، لأن الجبلِ كَانَ عاليَاً جداً عليهم، وعندما رَأوا أنّهم لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَنتصروا عليهم رَجعوا إلى أراضِيهم.
11- وفي تمام السّنة ذهب بنو تُوبَالُ واستأجروا حوالي عشرة آلاف رجلَ مِنْ المُدنِ التي كَانتْ بقربهم، ودَخلوا حرب مَع بنو كِتِّيمَ.
12- وذهب بنو تُوبَالُ ليحاربِوا بنو كِتِّيمَ، كي يدْمروا أرضِهم ولإقْلاقهم، وفي هذا الاشتباكِ، أنتصر بنو تُوبَالُ على بنو كِتِّيمَ، وبنو كِتِّيمَ، برؤية أنّهم تضرروا كثيراً، رَفعَوا الأطفالَ الذين ولدوا لهم من بناتِ تُوبَالُ، على الجدارِ الذي كَانَ قَدْ شُيّدَ، لِيَكُونَوا أمام أعينِ بنو تُوبَالُ.
13- وقال بنو كِتِّيمَ لهم، هَلْ تَجيئوا لتشَنّوا حرب مَع أبنائِكَم وبناتِكَم، وألم نعتبرَ لحمَكَم وعظامَكَم من ذلك الوقت حتى الآن؟
14- وعندما سمع بنو تُوبَالُ هذا تَوقّفوا عن شَنّ الحرب على بنو كِتِّيمَ ، ورحلوا.
15- ورَجعوا إلى مُدنِهم، وتَجمّع بنو كِتِّيمَ في ذَلِك الوَقت  وشيّدوا مدينتان بجانب البحر، ودَعوا واحدة Purtu والآخري Ariza .
16- وكان أبرام، إبن تَارَحَ  في ذلك الوقت بعمر تسعة وتسعون سنةً.
17- في ذَلِك الوَقت ظَهرَ الرب له وقالَ إليه، أننى  سَأَجْعلُ عهدَي بيني وبينك، وسَأُكثّرُ نسلك كثيراً، وهذا هو العهدُ الذي أَجْعلُه بيني وبينك، كل طفل ذكر يَكُونُ مَخْتُوناً، أنت ونسلك من بعدك.
18- بعمر ثمانية أيامٍ سَيَكُونُ مَخْتُوناً، وهذا العهدِ سَيَكُونُ في لحمِكَ لعهدِ أبديِ.
19- والآن َلاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ بَعْدُ أَبْرَامَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وسَارَايُ امْرَأَتُكَ لاَ تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ.
20- لأني سَأُباركُكما وسَأُكثّرُ من نسلك من بعدك حتي أنّك سَتُصبحُ أمة عظيمة، وسَيَظْهر منك ملوك.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يونيو 2013)

للرفع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الإصحاح الثامن عشر​
إبراهيم يَستضيفُ ثلاثة ملائكةِ، يأْكلُون مَعه, ووْعُد ساره بابن.
1ونَهضَ إبراهيم وفعَلَ كُلّ ما أَمرَ به الرب، وأَخذَ رجالَ بيته ومن اشتَراهم بمالِه، وخَتنَهم كما أَمرَه الرب.2ولم يكن هناك أحد لَمْ يَخْتنْ، وخُتِن إبراهيم وأبنه إسماعيل مِنْ لحم غرلتهم؛ وكَانَ إسماعيل بعمر ثلاثة عشرَ سنةً عندما خُتِنَ لحم غرلته.3وفي اليومِ الثالثِ خَرجَ إبراهيم خيمتِه وجُلِسَ عند الباب للتَمَتُّع بحرارةَ الشمسِ، أثناء ألامِ لحمِه.4وظَهرَ الرب إليه في سهلِ مَمْرَا ، وأرسلَ ثلاثة مِنْ ملائكته لافتقاده، وكَانَ يَجْلسُ عند باب الخيمةِ، ورَفعَ عيونَه ورَأي ثلاث رجالَ أْتينَ على البعد، فنهض وأسرعَ لمقابلتهم، وانحنى لهم وأحضرهم لبيتِه.5وقالَ لهم، إن وَجدتُ نعمة في أعينكم، فَلاَ تَتَجَاوَزْوني وكلُوا لقمة خبزِ؛ وألحَّ عليهم، فدخلوا وأعطاَهم ماءَ وغَسلوا أقدامَهم، وأجلسهم أسفل شجرة عند باب الخيمةِ.6ورَكضَ إبراهيم وأَخذَ عجل، ثمين وجيد، وأسرعَ بذبحه وأعطاَه لخادمِه اليعازر ليهيئه.7وجاءَ إبراهيم إلى ساره فى الخيمةِ، وقالَ لها، اصْنعُي بسرعة ثلاثة مقاديرِ من الطعام الجيدةِ، اعْجنُيه واصْنعُي الكعكَ لتَغْطية القدرِ الذي يَحتوي اللحمَ، وهي فعَلتْ ذلك.8وأسرعَ إبراهيم ووَضعَ أمامهم زبّد ولبن، لحم بقر ولحم خراف، ووضع ذلك أمامهم ليأَكْلوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُعد لحمَ العجلِ، فأَكلوا.9وعندما أكلوا قالَ أحدهمِ له، سَأُرجعُ إليك وفق أيامِ الحياةِ، وسيكونُ لزوجتك ساره إبن.10وغادرَ الرجالَ بعدئذ وذَهبَوا فى طرقَهم، إلى المواضعِ التي أُرسلوا إليها.
شعوب سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ ، وكُلّ مُدن السهلِ تصبحُ بغاية الشرّ.
11في تلك الأيامِ كان كُلّ شعب سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ ، وشعب كل المُدنِ الخمس، كَانوا أشرّار وأخطئوا ضدّ الرب وأثاروا الرب برجاساتهم، وتقوّوا في الشَيْخُوخَة بشكل سيئ وبشكل محتقر أمام الرب، وفجورهم وجرائمهم كَانت في تلك الأيامِ عظيمةِ أمام الرب.12وكَانَ  في أرضِهم وادي واسع‏ جداً، حوالي مسيرة نِصْفِ يوم، وكان فيه كان ينابيع ماءِ وكثير مِنْ العشبِ المُحاطُ بالماءَ.13وكان كُلّ شعب سدوم وعمورة يذَهبَون هناك أربعة مراتِ في السَنَةِ، مَع زوجاتِهم وأطفالِهم وكُلّ من ينتمون إليهم، ويفَرحوا هناك بالطبل والرقص.14وأثناء فَرَحهم كانوا ينهضون جميعاً ويَمْسكونَ بزوجاتِ جيرِانهم، والبعض، بنات جيرانِهم العذارى، وكانوا يتَمتّعون بهم، وكان كُلّ رجل يري زوجته وابنته في أيدي جارِه ولا يقُوَل كلمة.15وكانوا يفعَلون ذلك مِنْ الصباحِ إلى الليلِ، ثم يعود كُلّ رجل بعدئذ إلى بيتِه وكُلّ امرأة إلى خيمتِها؛ هكذا كانوا يفعلون هذا أربعة مراتَ في السَنَةِ.
16أيضاً عندما يجئ شخص غريبُ إلى مُدنِهم ويُحضر البضائعَ التي اشتراها ليربح منها هناك، كان شعب هذه المُدنِ يتجمّعُ، رجال ونِساء وأطفال، صغار وكبار، ويَذْهبُون إلى الرجلِ ويَأْخذُون بضائعه بالقوة، ويعْطونه القليل حتى تنتهي كُلّ بضائع الرجل التي جَلبَها إلى الأرضِ.17وإن تَشاجرَ مالكِ البضائعِ معهم، قائلا، ما هذا العملِ الذي تفعَلونه لي، حينئذ يَقتربونَ إليه واحداً بعد الآخر، وكُلّ منهم يُظهرُ له القليل الذي أَخذَه ويُوبّخُه قائلا، أنا فقط أَخذتُ ذلك القليلِ الذى أعطيته لي؛ وعندما يسَمعَ هذا منهم جميعاً، يَنْهضُ ويَغادرهم بحُزنِ ومرارةِ روحِ، حينئذ يَنْهضونِ جميعاً ويُطاردونِه، ويُبعدونِه من المدينةِ بضجيجِ واضطراباتِ عظيمةِ.
18وكان هناك رجل مِنْ بلادِ عيلام كَان يسير فى الطريقِ مُتمهل، جَالسَ على حمارِه، الذي كان عليه عباءة ثمينة بألوانِ مختلفة، وكانت العباءة مربوطة على الحمارِ بحبل.19وكان الرجل فى سفره مارا بشارعَ فى سدوم عندما غربت الشمس في المساء، ومكث هناك كي يبيت اللَّيلِ، لكن لا أحد دعاه إلى بيتِه؛ وفي ذَلِك الوَقت كان هناك رجل شرّير ومؤذي فى سدوم، شخص ماهر فى عمَلُ الشر، وكَانَ اسمه عيداد.20ورَفعَ عينَيه ورَأى المسافرَ في شارعِ المدينةِ، وجاءَ إليه وقالَ، من أين جئُت وإلى أين أنت تُسافرُ؟21فقالَ الرجل له، إني مُسافرُ مِنْ حبرون إلى عيلام حيث أَسْكنُ، وبينما أنا عائد غربَت الشمس ولا أحد دعاني لدُخُول بيتِه، مع إني ليس عندي لا خبزُ ولا ماءُ ولا قش وعلفُ لحمارِي، وها أنا بلا شيءِ.
22وأجابَ عيداد وقالَ له، كُلّ ما سَتَحتاجُه سَأعده لك، لكن في الشارعِ أنت لَنْ تُقيمَ طوال اللّيل.23 وأحضره عيداد إلى بيتِه، وهو نزع العباءةَ عنْ الحمارِ مع الحبلِ، وأحضرهم إلى بيتِه، وقدم قشّ وعلفَ للحمارَ بينما أَكلَ المسافرَ وشَربَ في بيتِ عيداد ، ومكث هناك تلك الليلةِ.
24وفي الصباحِ، نهض المسافرُ مبكراً لمُوَاصَلَة رحلتِه، عندما قالَ إليه عيداد، انتظر، أرحُ قلبَكَ بلقمة خبزِ وبعد ذلك ارْحلُ، وفعل الرجل ذلك؛ ومَكثَ مَعه، وأَكلا كلاهما وشَربا معاً أثناء النهار، عندما نهض الرجلَ ليرَحل.25وقالَ عيداد له، أنْتظرُ فإن النهار يغيب، من الأفضل أن تمْكثُ اللّيل ليستريح قلبِك؛ وألح عليه حتي تَأخّرَ هناك طوال اللّيل، وفي اليومِ الثانيِ نهض مبكراً ليسَافَر، عندما ألح عليه عيداد قائلا, أرحُ قلبَك بلقمة خبزِ وبعد ذلك اذْهبُ، فمَكثَ وأَكلَ مَعه اليومِ الثانيِ أيضاً، وبعد ذلك نهض الرجل لمُوَاصَلَة رحلتِه.26وقالَ عيداد له، أنْتظرُ الآن فالنهار يميل، امْكثُ مَعي لتَرْيح قلبِك وفي الصباحِ أَنهض مبكراً وأَذْهبَ فى طريقَك.27ولم يَمْكثَ الرجل, بل نهض وأسرجَ حمارَه، وبينما كَانَ يُسرجُ حمارَه قالتْ زوجةَ عيداد لزوجِها، إن هذا الرجلِ مَكث مَعنا يومان أَكلاً وشَاراً ولم يعطينا شيءَ، والآن سَيُسافرُ دون أن يُعطينا أيّ شئِ؟ وقالَ لها عيداد، أصمتَي.28وأسرجَ الرجلَ حمارِه ليذِهب، وطَلبَ مِنْ عيداد أن يعْطيه الحبلِ والعباءة ليشَدّها على الحمارِ.29وقالَ عيداد إليه، ماذا تَقُولُ؟ فقالَ له، أنّك يا سيدي ستعطني الحبلَ والعباءةَ المصنوعة بألوانِ مُتعددة التى أخفيتَها مَعك في بيتِكَ لتعتِني بها.
30وأجابَ عيداد الرجل قائلاً، إن هذا تفسيرُ حلمِك، الحبل الذى رأيته، يعني بأنّ حياتك سَتُطوّلُ مثل الحبل، وكونك رَأيتْ العباءةَ ملَوّنة بكُلّ أنواع الألوانِ، فهذا يعني بأنك ستقتني كرمة ستزرع فيها أشجارَ لكلّ الثمار.31وأجابَ المسافر قائلاً، لَيسَ كذلك يا سيدي، لأنني كُنْتُ مستيقظَ عندما أعطيتُك الحبلَ وأيضاً العباءة المنَسوجة بألوانِ مُتعددة، التي نْزعُتها من على الحمارَ كي تحفظهم لي؛ وأجابَ عيداد وقالَ، لقد أخبرتُك بالتأكيد بتفسيرَ حلمِك  وهو حلم جيد، وهذا التفسيرُ متعلق به.32الآن يَعطونَني بني البشر أربع قِطَعِ من الفضةِ، أجرتُي لتفسير الأحلامِ، ومنك فقط أَقتضي ثلاثة مِنْ قِطَعِ الفضةِ.
33واستفزَّ الرجل من كلماتِ عيداد، وصَرخَ بشكل مرير، وأحضر عيداد إلى سيراخ قاضي سدوم.34وطَرحَ الرجلَ قضيّتِه أمام سيراخ، القاضي، عندما أجابَ عيداد قائلاً، إنه لَيسَ كذلك، لكن هكذا الموضوع يكون؛ وقالَ القاضي إلى المسافرِ، هذا الرجلِ عيداد يَقُولُ لك الحقَّ، لأنه مشهورُ في المُدنِ بالتفسيرِ الدقيقِ للأحلامِ.35وصاحَ الرجل من كلامِ القاضي، وقالَ، لَيسَ كذلك يا سيدي، لأنه أعطيتُه الحبلَ والعباءةَ اللذان كانا على الحمارِ، كي يَضعَهم فى في بيتِه؛ وتجادل كلاهما أمام القاضي، واحد يقول، هكذا كان الموضوع، والأخر يُعَارَضَه بطريقة أخرى.36وقالَ عيداد للرجلِ، أعطني أربع قِطَعِ من الفضةِ أجرة تفسير الأحلامِ؛ أنا لَنْ أَطلب أيّ علاوة؛ وأَعطيني كلفةَ الوجباتِ الأربع التي أْكلُتها في بيتِي.
37وقالَ الرجلَ إلى عيداد، أنا سَأَوْفيك ثمن ما أَكلتُه في بيتِك, أعطيني فقط الحبلَ والعباءةَ اللذان أخفيتهم في بيتِك.38وأجاب عيداد أمام القاضي وقُال للرجلِ، ألَمْ أخبرْك بتفسيرَ حلمِك؟ الحبلَ يَعْني بأنّ أيامَك سَتُطولُ مثل حبل، والعباءة، بأنّك ستقتني مزرعة عنب ستزرع فيها كُلّ أنواع الأشجار المثمرةِ.39هذا هو التفسيرُ الصحيحُ لحلمِك، أعطيني الآن الأربع قِطَعِ الفضةِ التي أَطلبها كتعويض، لأنني لَنْ أَتنازل عنهم.40وصاحَ الرجل من كلامِ عيداد وتشاجر كلاهما أمام الحاكم، وأمر القاضي خدامِه، بطردهم منْ البيتِ.41وخرجوا وهم مُتشاجرين مِنْ عند القاضي، عندما  سَمعَهم شعب سدوم، وتَجمّعوا حولهم وهَتفوا ضدّ الغريبِ، وطردوه مِنْ المدينةِ.42وواصلَ الرجلَ رحلتِه على حمارِه بمرارةِ روحِ وحُزْن وبُكاء.43وبينما كَانَ يَمْشي بَكى لما حَدثَ له في مدينةِ سدوم الفاسدةِ .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الإصحاح التاسع عشر​
رجاسة شعبِ سَدُومَ  وَعَمُورَةَ
1ومُدن سدوم كَانَ بها أربع قضاة لأربع مُدنِ، وهذه كَانتْ أسمائَهم، سيراخ في مدينةِ سدوم، هاركيد في عمورة، صبانك في ادمة، ومينون في صبوييم.2واليعازر خادم  إبراهيم أعطى لهم أسماءَ مختلفةَ، وحوّلَ سيراخ إلى شاكرا، شاركاد إلى شاكرورا، صيبناك إلى كيصوبيم ومينون إلى ماتصودين.3وبرغبة قضاتهم الأربعة نصب شعبِ سدوم وعمورة أسِرّةُ في طرقِ المُدنِ، وإذا جاءا إنسان إلى هذه المواضعِ أمَسكوه وأحضروه إلى أحد أسِرّتِهم، ويجَعلَوه يرقد بِالقوة فيهم.4وما أن يضطجعَ، حتي يَقِف ثلاثة رجالِ  عند رأسهَ وثلاثة عند قدميه، ويَقِيسُونه بطولِ الفراشِ، فإن كان الرجلِ أقل مِنْ الفراشِ كان هؤلاء الرجالِ الستّة يَشْدّونَه في كُلّ طرف، وعندما يصَرخَ إليهم كانوا لا يُجيبونه.5وإذا كَانَ أطولَ مِنْ الفراشِ كانوا يَجتذبونَ جانبي الفراشِ في كُلّ طرف، حتى يصلَ الرجلَ للموتِ.6وإذا واصلَ الصراخ إليهم، كانوا يُجيبونَه قائلين، هكذا سَيَعْمُلَ لأي رجل يجئ لأرضِنا.7وعندما سَمعَ الرجالَ بكُلّ هذه الأشياءِ التى يفعلها شعبَ مُدنِ سدوم، امتنعوا عن المجيء هناك.
8وعندما يجئ رجل فقير إلى أرضِهم كانوا يَعطونَه فضةَ وذهبَ، ويعلنون في كل المدينةِ أَنْ لا يعطيه أحد لقمة خبزِ ليأَكْل، وإن أضطر الغريبِ أَنْ يَمْكثَ هناك بَضع أيامِ، يَمُوتُ مِنْ الجوعِ، لَكونه غير قادر على الحُصُول على  لقمة خبزِ، ثمّ عند موتِه كان يَأْتي كُلّ شعب المدينةِ ويَأْخذُون فضتَهم وذهبَهم اللذين أعطوهما له.9والذين يستطيعوا تُميّزَ الفضةَ أَو الذهبَ اللذين أعطوه يسترجعونها، وعند موتِه كانوا يجرّدونه أيضاً من ملابسِه، وكانوا يَتشاجرونَ عليها، ومن ينْتَصرِ على جارِه كان يأَخذَها.10ثم بَعْدَ ذلك يَحْملونَه ويَدْفنوَه تحت بعض الشجيراتِ في الصحاري؛ هكذا كانوا يفعلون طِوال الأيام لأي شخص يجئ إليهم ويموت في أرضِهم.
11وبمرور الزمن أرسلتْ ساره اليعازر إلى سدوم، لرُؤية لوط والسُؤال عن صحّتِه.12وذَهبَ اليعازر إلى سدوم، والتقى برجل من سدوم يتشاجرَ مَع غريب، وعَرّى رجلَ سدوم الرجل الفقير من كُلّ ملابسه وجرى.13وبَكى هذا الرجلِ الفقيرِ إلى اليعازر وتَوسّلَ منه صدقة بسبب ما فعله رجلِ سدوم إليه.14وقالَ إليه، لماذا تَتصرّفُ هكذا إلى الرجلِ الفقيرِ الذي يَجيءْ إلى أرضِكَ؟15وأجابَ رجلَ سدوم اليعازر قائلاً، هَلْ هذا الرجلِ أَخِّيكَ، أَم جعلك شعب سدوم قاضيا هذا اليومِ حتى تَتكلّمُ عن هذا الرجلِ؟16وجاهدَ اليعازر مَع رجلِ سدوم بسبب الرجلِ الفقيرِ، وعندما أقترب اليعازر لاسْتِرْجاع ملابسِ الرجلِ الفقيرِ مِنْ رجلِ سدوم، أسرعَ وبحجر ضَربَ اليعازر في جبهته.17وسالَ الدمَّ على نحو غزير مِنْ جبهةِ اليعازر، وعندما رَأى الرجلَ الدمَّ أمَسكَ بأليعازر قائلا، أعطني أجري لأنْي خلّصتْك من هذا الدمّ الفاسدِ الذي كَانَ في جبهتِكَ، لأن هذا هو العُرفُ والقانونُ في أرضِنا.18وقالَ اليعازر له، لقد جَرحتَني وتطلّبُ مني أن أوفيك أجرِكَ؛ ولم يُصغي اليعازر لكلماتِ رجلِ سدوم.19وأمَسكَ الرجل اليعازر وقدّمَه إلى شاكرا، قاضي سدوم للمحاكمِة.20وتَكلّمَ الرجل مع القاضي قائلاً، أَتوسّلُ إليك يا سيدي، هكذا فعل هذا الرجلِ, لأني ضَربتُه بحجر حتي سال الدمّ مِنْ جبهتِه، وهو ممتنعُ عن إعْطائي أجرِي.21وقالَ القاضي إلى اليعازر، هذا الرجلِ يَتكلّمُ بالحقّ إليك، أعطه أجرَه، لأن هذه هي العادةُ في أرضِنا؛ وسَمعَ اليعازر كلمات القاضي، ورَفعَ حجر وضَربَ القاضي، وضَرب الحجر جبهتِه، وسالَ الدمَّ على نحو غزير مِنْ جبهةِ القاضي، وقالَ اليعازر، إذا كانت هذا إذن العادةُ في أرضِكِ أعطي هذا الرجلِ ما يَجِبُ أنْ أَعطيه، لأن هذا كَانَ قرارَك الذى أصدرته.22وتَركَ اليعازر رجل سدوم مَع القاضي، وخرج.
23وعندما شن ملوك عيلام الحرب مَع ملوكِ سدوم، أستولي ملوكِ عيلام على كُلّ أملاك سدوم، وأَسّروا لوط مع أملاكه، وعندما علم إبراهيم ذَهبَ وشَنَّ حرب مَع ملوكِ عيلام، واسترجعَ مِنْ أيديهم كُلّ أملاك لوط بالإضافة إلى أملاك سدوم.24في ذَلِك الوَقت ولدت زوجة لوط بنت، ودَعا اسمَها فَلطِيث قائلا، لأن الرب أنقذَه هو وكل عائلته مِنْ ملوكِ عيلام؛ وكبرت فَلطِيث ابنة لوط، وأحد رجال سدوم أَخذَها كزوجة.25وجاءَ رجلُ فقير إلى المدينةِ ملتِمسا رزقاً، وظَلَّ في المدينةِ بَعْض الأيامِ، وأعلن كُلّ شعب سدوم عادتِهم أَنْ لا يُعطي هذا الرجلِ لقمة خبزِ ليكْل، حتى يسقط ميتاً على الأرضِ، وفعَلوا ذلك.26ورَأتْ فَلطِيث ابنة لوط هذا الرجلِ يرقد في الطرقِ يهلك جوعِاً، ولا أحد يَعطيه أيّ شئَ لإبْقائه على قيد الحياة، وكَانَ على حافة الموتِ.27وامتلأتْ نفسها بالشفقةِ على الرجلَ، وأطعمتْه سرَّاً بالخبزِ لعدّة أيام، وانتعشت نفس هذا الرجلِ .28لأنها عندما ذَهبتْ لإحْضار الماءِ كان لابد أن تَضِعُ الخبزَ في إبريقِ الماءَ، وعندما جاءتْ إلى الموضعِ حيث الرجلِ الفقيرِ كَانَ، أَخذتْ الخبزَ مِنْ الإبريقِ وأعطته ليأكْل؛ وهكذا فعَلتْ أيامِ عديدة.29وتَعجّبَ كُلّ شعب سدوم وعمورة كيف يستطيع هذا الرجلِ أنْ يَتحمّلَ الجوع لعديد من الأيامِ.30وقالوا كُلّ منهم للآخر، هذا فقط ممْكِنُ أَنْ كان يَأْكلُ ويَشْربُ، لأن لا إنسانَ يستطيع أن يتحمّل الجوع لعديد من الأيامِ أَو يعيش مثل هذا الإنسانِ، حتى بدون أن يتغْير وجهه؛ واختبأ ثلاثة رجالِ في موضع حيث يُقيم الرجل الفقير، ليعْرِفوا مَنْ الذى يجُلِبَ له الخبزَ ليأكْل.31وذَهبَت فَلطِيث ابنة لوط ذلك اليومِ لإحْضار الماءِ، ووَضعتْ الخبز فى إبريقِ الماءِ، وذَهبتْ لجلب الماءً بموضعِ الرجلِ الفقيرِ، وأخرجُت الخبزَ مِنْ الإبريقِ وأعطته للرجلِ الفقيرِ وهو أَكلَه.32ورَأى الرجالَ الثلاثة ما تفعله فَلطِيث إلى الرجلِ الفقيرِ، وقالوا لها، أنتَ إذن التي تقويه، ولهذا هو لا يجَوَّعَ، ولا تَغيّرَ مظهرِه ولا ماتَ مثل الباقين.33وخرج الرجال الثلاثة مِنْ الموضعِ الذى اختبئوا فيه، وقَبضوا على فَلطِيث والخبز الذي كَانَ في يَدِّ الرجلِ الفقير.34وأمَسكوا فَلطِيث وقدّموها أمام قضاتهم، وقالوا لهم، هكذا هي فعلُت، وهي التي أمَدّتْ الرجلَ الفقيرَ بالخبزِ، لقد فعَلتْ هكذا كي لا يَمُوتَ كُلّ هذا الوقتِ؛ أعلنُوا الآن إذن العقاب الذى تستحقه تلك المرأةِ لكونها تَجاوزتْ قانونَنا.35وتجمع شعب سدوم وعمورة وأوقدا نار في شارعِ المدينةِ، وأَخذوا المرأةَ وألقوها فى النارِ فاحترقتْ بالكامل .
36وفي مدينةِ أدمة كانت هناك امرأة فعَلوا بها ذلك أيضاً.37لأنه جاءَ مسافرُ إلى مدينةِ أدمة ليقيم هناك طوال اللّيل، بهدف الذِهاب لموطنه في الصباحِ، وجَلسَ أمام بابَ بيتِ أبِّو الصبية، ليمكث هناك، لأن الشمسَ غربت عندما وَصل لذلك المكانِ؛ ورَأتْ الصبية أنّه يَجْلسُ على بابِ البيتِ.38وطَلبَ مِنْها أن يشرب ماءِ فقالتْ له، مَنْ أنت؟ وقالَ إليها، أنا مُسافر فى هذا الطريقِ، ووَصلَ هنا عندما غروبَ الشمس، لذا سَأَبْقى هنا طوال اللّيل، وفي الصباحِ سَأَنْهضُ مبكراً وأُواصلُ رحلتَي.39ودَخلتْ الصبية البيتَ وأحضرتْ خبزَ وماءَ للرجلَ ليأكْل ويشُرْب.40وهذه القضيةِ أصبحتْ معروفة لشعبِ أدمة، فتَجمّعوا وأحضروا الصبية أمام القضاة، كي يُحْاكمونها لهذا التصرف.41وقالَ القاضي، حكم الموتِ يَجِبُ أَنْ يجوز على هذه المرأةِ لأنها تَجاوزتْ قانونَنا، ولذا هو القرارُ الذي يَتعلّقُ بها.42وتَجمّع شعب تلك المُدنِ وأحضروا الصبية، ودَهنوها بالعسلِ من رأسها حتي قدميها، كما قَضى القاضي، ووَضعوها أمام سرب نحل الذي كَان حينئذ في خلاياِهم، وطارَ النحل عليها ولُدِغَها حتي تُورّمَ كل جسدَها.43وصَرختْ الصبية بسبب النحلَ، لكن لا أحد اهتمَّ بها أَو أشفق عليها، وصَعدتْ صيحاتَها إلى السماءِ.44وغضب الرب من هذا ومن كل أعمالِ مُدنِ سدوم, لأنهم كانَ عِنْدَهُمْ فائضُ من الطعام، وكَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ هدوءُ فيما بينهم، ومع ذلك ما زالوا لا يَرْاعون الفقراء والمحتاجين، وفي تلك أيامِ أصبحت أَعْمالِهم الشريّرةِ وآثامِهم عظيمةً أمام الرب.

ملاكان يُرسلان لإنْقاذ لوط. 
45وطَلبَ الرب الملاكان اللذان جاءا إلى بيتِ إبراهيم، لإبادة سدوم ومُدنها.46ونهض الملاكان مِنْ بابِ خيمةِ إبراهيم، بَعْدَ أَنْ أَكلوا وشَربوا، ووَصلوا سدوم في المساء، وكَان لوط حينئذ جْالسُا عند بابِ سدوم، وعندما رَآهم نَهضَ ليُقابلْهم، وسجد على الأرضِ.47وضَغطَ عليهم كثيراً وأحضرهم إلى بيتِه، وأعطاَهم المُؤَنَ ليأكلوا، وسكنوا طوال اللّيل في بيتِه.48وقالتْ الملائكةَ للوط، انْهضُ، غادرُ هذا المكانِ، أنت وكُلّ من هم لك، لئلا تهلك في آثام هذه المدينةِ، لأن الرب سَيُبيدُ هذا المكانِ.49وأمسك الملاكان بيَدِّ لوط وزوجتِه وأطفالِه وكُلّ من ينتمون إليه، وأخرجوهم خارج المُدنِ.50وقالوا للوط، أهرب لحياتِكَ، فهَربَ هو وكُلّ من هم له.

إبادة مُدن السهلِ وكُلّ ساكنيها بالنارِ.
51بعد ذلك أمطرَ الرب على سدوم وعلى عمورة وعلى كُلّ هذه المُدنِ كبريتِ ونارِ  مِنْ عند الرب مِنْ السماءِ.52وأطاحَ الرب بهذه المُدنِ، كُلّ السهل وكُلّ ساكني المُدنِ، وكل ما نَما على الأرضِ؛ ونَظرتْ زوجة لوط للخلف لترُي دمارِ المُدنِ، لأن شفقتِها أخذتها على بناتِها اللاتي بقين في سدوم، لأنهم لَمْ يَذْهُبوا مَعها.53وعندما نَظرتْ للخلف أصبحتْ عمود ملح، وهو حتي الآن في ذلك الموضعِ إلى هذا اليومِ.54والثيران التي تقف في ذلك الموضعِ تلَعقَ الملحَ يومياً حتي أطرافِ أقدامِهم، وفي الصباحِ يَرتفعُ ثانية، فيلَعقوه ثانيةً إلى هذا اليومِ.
55وظل لوط وأثنين مِنْ بناتِه مختبئون وهَاربَين فى كهفِ عدلام، وظَلّوا هناك لبَعْض الوقتِ. 56ونهض إبراهيم مبكراً في الصباحِ لرُؤية ما قَدْ حدث لمُدنِ سدوم؛ ونَظرَ ورأي دخانَ المُدنِ يَرتفعُ مثل دخانِ أتون. 57ومكث لوط وبناته في الكهفِ، وجَعلوا أبّيهم يشرب خمراً، وأضجعا معه، لأنهما قالا لم يعد هناك رجلَ على الأرضِ ليقيم لهم نسل، لأنهما اعتقدا بأنّ كل الأرضَ قد أبيدت.58وأضجعا كليهما مع أبّيهم، فحبلا وولدا أبناء، المولود الكبرى سمّت ابنِها موآب، قائلة، مِنْ أبي حَبلت به؛ وهو أبُّو الْمُوآبِيِّينَ إلى هذا اليومِ.59وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضاً وَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ "بِنْ عَمِّي" وَهُوَ أَبُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ, 60وبعد هذا خرج لوط وبناتِه مِنْ هناك، وسكن على الجانبِ الآخرِ من الأردن مَع بناتِه وأبنائِهم، وكبر بنو لوط وخَرجوا وأَخذوا لأنفسهم زوّجات مِنْ أرضِ كنعان، وأنجبوا أبناء وكَانوا مثمرين ومُكَثَّرين.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الإصحاح العشرين​
إبراهيم يَذْهبُ إلى أرضِ الفلسطينيين، ويُخبرُ الناسَ ثانيةً بأنّ ساره أختُه.
1وفي ذَلِك الوَقت سافرَ إبراهيم مِنْ سهلِ مَمْرَا، وذَهبَ إلى أرضِ الفلسطينيين، وهو أقامَ في جَرَارَ؛ ذلك كَان في السَنَةِ الخامسة والعشرونِ مِنْ وجود إبراهيم في أرضِ كنعان، والسَنَة المائة مِنْ حياةِ إبراهيم عندما جاءَ إلى جَرَارَ في أرضِ الفلسطينيين.2وعندما دَخلوا الأرضَ قالَ لساره زوجته، قُولُي إنك أختِي لكل من يسْألُك، كي نتجنّبَ شرَّ ساكني الأرضِ.3وبينما كَانَ إبراهيم يَسْكنُ في أرضِ الفلسطينيين، رأي خدم أَبِيمَالِكُ, مَلِكُ جَرَارَ، أن ساره جميلةَ جداً، وسَألوا إبراهيم بشأنها، فقالَ أنها أختُي.4وذَهب خدم أَبِيمَالِكُ إلى أَبِيمَالِكُ قائلين، جاء رجل مِنْ أرضِ كنعان ليقَطْن في الأرضِ، وهو له أخت بغاية الجمال.5وسَمعَ أَبِيمَالِكُ كلام خدمِه الذين مَدحَوا ساره له، وأرسلَ أَبِيمَالِكُ موظفيه وجَلبوا ساره إلى الملكِ.

أَبِيمَالِكُ، ملك فلسطين يُريدُ سارة زوجة والملاك يُحذّرُه ويَأْمرُه بإرجاعها لزوجِها. 
6وأتت ساره إلى بيتِ أَبِيمَالِكُ ، ورَأى الملكَ أنّ ساره جميلةَ، وهي أبهجتْه جداً.7وهو فاتحَها وقالَ لها، ماذا يكون ذلك الرجلِ الذى جِئتَ معه إلى أرضِنا إليك؟ وأجابتْ ساره وقالتْ أنّه أَخُّي، ونحن أتينَا مِنْ أرضِ كنعان لنسُكُن حيثما نستطيع أَنْ نَجِدَ مكان.8وقالَ أَبِيمَالِكُ لساره، انْظري ها هي أرضَي أمامك، ضِعُي أَخَّيكَ في أيّ جزء يرضيك من هذه الأرضِ، وسَيَكُونُ واجبَنا أن نرَفْعه ونسَمُوا به أمام كل شعب الأرضِ لكونه أَخُّيك.9وأرسلَ أَبِيمَالِكُ في طلب إبراهيم، وجاءَ إبراهيم إلى أَبِيمَالِكُ.10وقالَ أَبِيمَالِكُ إلى إبراهيم، انْظرُ ها أنا أعطيتُ أوامر بأن سَتُكرم كما تَرْغبُ بسبب أختِكَ ساره.11وخَرجَ إبراهيم مِنْ عند الملكِ، وهدايا الملكَ تتَبعه.12وفي وقتِ المساء، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَضطجعُ الرجالَ ليسترْيحوا، كَانَ الملك يَجْلسُ على عرشِه، ووقع نوم عميق عليه، فاستندَ على العرشِ ونَامَ حتى الصباحِ.13وحَلمَ أن ملاكَ الرب أتى إليه بسيف في يَدِّه، ووَقفَ الملاكَ أمام أَبِيمَالِكُ، وأرادَ قَتْله بالسيفِ، وارتعب الملك في حلمِه، وقالَ للملاكِ، بما أَخطأت ضدّك حتي تأتي لقَتْلي بسيفِك ؟14وأجابَ الملاك وقالَ لأَبِيمَالِكُ، انْظرُ ها أنت تَمُوتُ بسبب المرأةِ التى أحضرتها ليلةَ البارحة إلى بيتِكِ، لأنها امرأة متزوجة، إنها زوجة إبراهيم الذي جاءَ إلى بيتكَ؛ لهذا أرجعُ للرجلِ زوجتِه الآن، لأنها زوجتُه؛ وإن لم تُرجعَها، أعْلم أنّك حتما ستمُوتَ أنت وكُلّ من ينتمون إليك.15وفى تلك الليلِة كان هناك صراخ عظيم في أرضِ الفلسطينيين، ورَأى ساكني الأرضِ شكلَ رجلِ يقف بسيف في يَدِّه، وضَربَ ساكني الأرضِ بالسيفِ، وواصلَ ضَرْبهم.16وضَربَ ملاكَ الرب كل أرضَ الفلسطينيين فى تلك الليلةِ، وكان هناك اضطراب عظيم على تلك الليلةِ وفي الصباحِ التاليِ.

كل الأرضُ أضيرت بسبب هذه المسألةِ.
17وأغُلِقَ كُلّ رحم مع كُلّ قضاياهم، ويَدّ الرب كَانتْ عليهم بسبب ساره، زوجة إبراهيم، التي أخذَها أَبِيمَالِكُ.18وفي الصباحِ نَهضَ بذعرِ واضطراب وبفزع عظيم، فأرسلَ ودَعا خدمَه وروي حلمه لهم، وكَان الشعب خائفاً جداً.19وانتصبُ رجل بين خدمِ الملكِ وأجابَ الملكَ قائلاً، أيها الملك ذو السيادة، أرجعُ هذه المرأةِ لزوجِها، لأنه زوجُها، لأن ذلك يُشبه ما وَقعَ لملكِ مصر عندما جاءَ هذا الرجلِ إلى مصر.20وقال عن زوجتِه أنها أختُي، لأن هذا هو أسلوبُه عندما يَجيءُ ليقيم في الأرضِ كغريب.21وأرسلَ فرعون وأَخذَ هذه المرأةِ كزوجة وجَلب الرب عليه كوارث‏ شديدة حتى أرجعَ المرأةَ إلى زوجِها.22لذا، أعلم أيها الملك وذو سيادة، ما وَقعَ ليلةَ بارحة إلى كل الأرضِ، لأنه كان هناك ذعر عظيم جداً وألم وبكاء عظيم، ونحن نَفْهمُ بأنّ ذلك كَانَ بسبب المرأةِ التي أخذتها.

ساره ترجع إلى إبراهيم وتَتوسّلُ للرب أن يشَفَي شعب أَبِيمَالِكُ.
23لذا، أرجعُ الآن هذه المرأةِ لزوجِها، لئلا يَحْدثَ لنا ما حدث لفرعونِ ملكِ مصر ورعاياه، وكي لا نَمُوتُ؛ وأسرعَ أَبِيمَالِكُ وطلّبَ ساره، فجاءتْ أمامه، وطَلبَ إبراهيم، فجاءَ أمامه.24وقالَ أَبِيمَالِكُ لهما، ما هذا العملِ الذي فعلتماه بى بقولكما إنكما أَخَّ وأختَ، فأخذت هذه المرأةِ كزوجة؟25وقالَ إبراهيم، لأني اعتقدتُ بأنّني سأُواجهَ الموتَ بسبب زوجتِي؛ وأَخذَ أَبِيمَالِكُ القِطْعان والأغنام والخدمِ والخادماتِ، وألف قِطَعِة من الفضةِ، وأعطاَهم لإبراهيم، وأرجعَ ساره إليه.26وقالَ أَبِيمَالِكُ لإبراهيم، انْظرُ ها كل الأرضَ أمامك، اسْكنُ فيه حيثما تختارُ.27وخَرجَ إبراهيم وساره، زوجته، مِنْ حضرِة الملكَ بكرامة واحترامِ، وسَكنوا في الأرضِ، حتى في جَرَارَ.28وكُلّ ساكني أرضِ الفلسطينيين وخدمِ الملكَ كانوا ما زالوا متألّمينُ، بسبب البلايا التي أوقعها عليهم الملاكِ طوال تلك الليلة بسبب ساره.29وطَلبَ أَبِيمَالِكُ إبراهيم، قائلاً، صلّي الآن لأجل خدامِكَ إلى الرب إلهَكَ، كي يَُبعد عنا هذا الفناءِ مِنْ وسطنا.30وصَلّى إبراهيم من أجل أَبِيمَالِكُ ورعاياه، وسَمعَ الرب صلاةَ إبراهيم، فشفىَ أَبِيمَالِكُ وكُلّ رعاياه.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الإصحاح الحادي والعشرين​
مولد إسحاق، مُسبّبُاً فَرَح كثيرَ بين أصدقاءِ إبراهيم.
1وكَانَ في ذَلِك الوَقت في نهايةِ سَنَة وأربعة أشهرِ مِنْ سكني إبراهيم في أرضِ الفلسطينيين في جَرَارَ، عندما زارَ الرب ساره، وذكرها الرب، فحَبلتْ وولدت إبن لإبراهيم.2ودَعا إبراهيم اسم الصبي الذي ولدَ له، الذي ولدته ساره له، إسحاق.3وخَتنَ إبراهيم ابنه إسحاق بعمر ثمانية أيامٍ، كما أَوصي الرب إبراهيم أن يفعل بنسله بعده؛ وكَانَ إبراهيم بعمر مائة وساره بعمر تسعون سنةً، عندما ولدَ إسحاق لهم.4وكَبرَ الطفل وفُطِمَ، وصَنعَ إبراهيم وليمة عظيمة فى اليوم الذي فُطِم فيه إسحاق.5وسَام وعَابِرَ وكُلّ الناس عظماء الأرضِ، وأَبِيمَالِكُ ملك الفلسطينيين، وخدمه، وَفِيكُولَ رَئِيسَ جَيْشِهِ، أتوا ليأَكْلوا ويشُرْبوا ويبتِهجوا في الوليمة الذي أقامها إبراهيم فى يومِ فَطامَ أبنه إسحاق.
6أيضاً تَارَحَ أبّو إبراهيم، ونَاحُورَ أَخّوه، جاءَوا مِنْ حَارَانَ، هم وكُلّ بيوتهم، لأنهم ابتهجوا كثيراً بسماع أنّ إبن قد ولدَ لساره.7وجاءوا إلى إبراهيم، وأَكلوا وشَربوا في الوليمةِ التي صنعها إبراهيم عند يومِ فطام إسحاق.8وابتهج تَارَحَ ونَاحُورَ مَع إبراهيم، ومَكثوا مَعه عديد مِنْ الأيامِ في أرضِ الفلسطينيين.
9في ذَلِك الوَقت ماتَ سَرُوجَ إبن رَعُو، في السَنَةِ الأولى مِنْ ولادةِ إسحاق إبن إبراهيم.10وطِول أيام سَرُوجَ كَانتْ مائتان وتسع وثلاثون سنةَ، وهو ماتَ.

إسماعيل يُحاولُ قَتْل إسحاق، وبسبب ذلك يُطْرَدُ مَع أمِّه.
11وإسماعيل، إبن إبراهيم بُلِغَ في تلك الأيامِ؛ وكَانَ بعمر أربعة عشرَ سنةً عندما ولدت ساره إسحاق لإبراهيم.12وكَانَ الرب مَع إسماعيل، إبن إبراهيم، وهو كَبرَ، وتَعلّمَ اسْتِخْدام القوسِ وأصبحَ نَبّالاً.13وعندما كَانَ إسحاق بعمر خمسة سنوات كَانَ يَجْلسُ مَع إسماعيل عند الباب الخيمةِ.14وأتى إسماعيل إلى إسحاق وجَلسَ أمامه، وأمَسكَ القوسَ واجتذبَه ووَضعَ السهمَ فيه، وأرادَ قَتْل إسحاق.15ورَأت ساره ما أرادَه إسماعيل ليفعله لأبنها إسحاق، وانزعجَت جداً بسبب أبنها، وأرسلتْ في طلب إبراهيم، وقالتْ له، أطَردَ هذه الجاريةِ هي وأبنها، لأن أبنها لَنْ يَكُونَ وريثاً مَع أبني، لأنه أراد  أن يفعل هكذا له اليومِ.16وأصغىَ إبراهيم لصوتِ ساره، ونهض مبكراً في الصباحِ، وأَخذَ أثنا عشرَ رغيفَ وقربة ماءِ وأعطاهم لهاجر، وطردها هي وابنِها، وذَهبَت هاجر مَع ابنِها إلى البَرِّيَّةِ، وَسَكَنَوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ مَع ساكني البَرِّيَّةِ، وكان إسماعيل نَبّالاً، وسَكنَ في البَرِّيَّةِ زمن طويل.

إسماعيل يُباركُ بثرواتِ وبنسل.
17وذَهب هو وأمّه إلى أرضِ مصر بعدئذ، وأقاموا هناك، وزوّجَت هاجر ابنِها مِنْ مصر، وكان اسمها مَرِيبَةَ18وحَبلتْ زوجة إسماعيل وولدت أربعة أبناءِ وبنتين، وذَهبَ إسماعيل وأمّه وزوجته وأطفاله بعدئذ وعاد إلى البريّةِ.19وصَنعوا لأنفسهم خِيَمَاً في البريّةِ، التي سَكنوا فيها، وواصلوا الرَحيل وبعد ذلك يسْتِقْرون شهرياً وسنويِاً.20ووَهبَ الرب إسماعيل أسراب وقطعان وخِيَم بسبب إبراهيم أبوه، وازدَاد الرجل في الماشيةِ.21وأقامَ إسماعيل في الصحاري وفي الخِيَامِ، يَرْحلُ ويَستقرُّ لوقت طويل، ولَمْ يكن يَرى وجهَ أبّيه.
22وفي ذات يومِ، قالَ إبراهيم لساره زوجته، أنا سَأُسافرُ وأَرى ابنَي إسماعيل، لأن أشتهي لرُؤيته، لأنني لمَ أرَاه منذ وقت طويل.23وأمتطى إبراهيم أحد جِمالِه إلى البريّةِ مُلمساً ابنِه إسماعيل، لأنه سَمعَ أنّه يُقيمُ في خيمة في البريّةِ هو وكُلّ أهل بيته.24وذَهبَ إبراهيم إلى البريّةِ، ووَصلَ خيمةَ إسماعيل حوالي وقت الظّهر، واستخبرَ عن إسماعيل، ووَجدَ زوجةَ  إسماعيل جالسة فى الخيمةِ مَع أطفالِها، وإسماعيل زوجها وأمّه لم يكَونا مَعهم.25وسَألَ إبراهيم زوجة إسماعيل قائلا، أين ذَهِب إسماعيل؟ فقالتْ، ذَهبَ إلى الحقلِ للصيد، وكان إبراهيم ما زالَ مُمتطيا الجَملِ، لأنه لم يَنْزلَ على الأرض لأنه أقسمَ لزوجتِه ساره بأنَّه لن ينْزلَ مِنْ الجَملِ.26وقالَ إبراهيم لزوجةِ إسماعيل، ابنتي، أعطيني قليل من الماء لأَشْربُ، لأني مُرْهَقُ مِنْ السفر.27وأجابتْ زوجة إسماعيل وقالتْ لإبراهيم، ليس عِنْدَنا ماء ولا خبز، واستمرّتْ جُالُسة في الخيمةِ ولَمْ تُحترمْ إبراهيم، ولا سْألَنه من هو.28لَكنَّها كَانتْ تَضْربُ أطفالَها في الخيمةِ، وكَانتْ تَشْتمُهم وشَتمتْ زوجَها إسماعيل أيضاً ووبّختْه، وسَمعَ إبراهيم كلمات زوجةِ إسماعيل لأطفالِها، فكَانَ غاضباً ومستاء جداً.29ودَعا إبراهيم المرأةِ لتخُرج إليه مِنْ الخيمةِ، وجاءتْ المرأة ووَقفتْ قبالة إبراهيم، لأن إبراهيم كان مازالَ ممتطي الجَملِ.30وقالَ إبراهيم لزوجةِ إسماعيل، عندما يعود زوجِكَ إسماعيل إلي البيت قولُي له هذه الكلامِ،31جاء رجل عجوز جداً مِنْ أرضِ الفلسطينيين ينَشْدك، وهكذا كَانَ مظهرَه وشكلَه؛ أنا لَمْ أَسْألْه من هو، ورأى بأنّك لم تكُنْ هنا فتُكلّمَ إليّ وقالَ، عندما يعود إسماعيل زوجكِ قُولُي له هكذا قال هذا الرجلِ، عندما تَرْجعُ للبيت أخرج  وتد الخيمةِ هذا الذي وَضعتَه هنا، وضِعُ وتد آخر مكانِه.32وأنهىَ إبراهيم أوامره للمرأةِ، ودارَ ومضي على الجَملِ باتجاه موطنه.
33وبَعْدَ أَنْ ذلك جاءَ إسماعيل مِنْ الصيدِ هو وأمِّه، وعادَ إلى الخيمةِ، وتَكلّمتْ زوجتَه بهذه الكلماتِ إليه،34جاءَ رجل عجوز جداً مِنْ أرضِ الفلسطينيين فى طَلَبك، وهكذا كَانَ مظهرَه وشكلَه؛ أنا لَمْ أَسْألْه من هو، وبرؤية أنّك لست في البيت قِال لي، عندما يَرْجعُ زوجكَ للبيت اخبرَيه، هكذا قالَ الرجل العجوزَ، ضعَ جانباً مسمارَ الخيمةِ الذي وَضعتَه هنا وضعَ مسماراً آخراً مكانِه.35وسَمعَ إسماعيل كلام زوجتِه، وفَهمَ أنّه كَانَ أبّاه، وبأنّ زوجته لَمْ تُشرّفْه.36وفَهمَ إسماعيل كلام أبوه بأنّه يتَكلّمَ عن زوجتِه، وأصغىَ إسماعيل لصوتِ أبّيه، ونَزعَ إسماعيل تلك المرأةِ وسافرتْ.
37وذَهبَ إسماعيل إلى أرضِ كنعان بعدئذ، وأَخذَ زوجةً أخرى وجُلِبَها إلى خيمتِه إلى الموضعِ حيث أقامَ.38وفي نِهايِةِ ثلاث سَنَواتِ قالَ إبراهيم، سَأَذْهبُ ثانيةً وأَرى إسماعيل أبني، لأنني لمَ أرَاه منذ أمد طويل.39فامتطى جَملِه وذُهِبَ إلى البريّةِ، ووَصلَ خيمةَ إسماعيل حوالي وقت الظّهر.40واستخبرَ عن إسماعيل، وخَرجتْ زوجته مِنْ الخيمةِ وقِالتْ، أنه لَيسَ هنا يا سيدي، لأنه ذَهبَ للصْيد في الحقولِ، وليغْذِي الجِمالِ، وقالتْ المرأةَ لإبراهيم، هلم إلي الخيمةِ يا سيدي، وكلُ لقمة خبزِ، لأنك لابد مُتعب بسبب الرحلةِ.41وقالَ إبراهيم لها، أنا لنْ أَتوقّفَ لأني مُتعجل أَنْ أُواصلَ رحلتَي، لكن أعطني شربة ماء لأشُرْب، لأني عطشُان؛ فأسرعتْ المرأة وركضت نحو الخيمةِ وأحضرت ماء وخبزَ لإبراهيم الذي وَضعتْ أمامه وألحّتْ عليه أَنْ يَأْكلَ، فأَكلَ وشَربَ واستراح قلبه وباركَ ابنَه إسماعيل.42وأنهىَ وجبتَه وباركَ الرب وقالَ لزوجةِ إسماعيل، عندما يأتي إسماعيل للبيت قولي له هذه الكلماتِ،42جاءَ رجل عجوز جداً مِنْ أرضِ الفلسطينيين واستخبرَ عنك، وأنت لم تكُنْ هنا؛ وأنا أحضرت له خبزاً وماءُ فأَكلَ وشَربَ واستراح قلبُه.43وهو تَكلّمَ لي بهذه الكلماتِ لي: عندما يَرْجعُ إسماعيل زوجكَ للبيت، قُولي له، وتد الخيمةِ الذي لك جيدُ جداً، لا تضعه جانباً مِنْ الخيمةِ.44وأنهىَ إبراهيم كلامه للمرأةِ، وامتطى جمله عائداً إلى بيتِه فى أرضِ الفلسطينيين؛ وعندما جاءَ إسماعيل إلى خيمتِه هبت زوجتِه للقَائه بفرح وبقلب مبتهج.45وقالتْ له، أتى رجل عجوزَ هنا مِنْ أرضِ الفلسطينيين وهكذا كَانَ مظهرَه، وهو استخبرَ عنك وأنت لم تكن هنا، لذا أخرجت له خبزاً وماءَ، فأَكلَ وشَربَ واستراح قلبه.46وهو تَكلّمَ بهذا الكلامِ لي، عندما يَرْجعُ إسماعيل زوجكَ للبيت قولي له، مسمار الخيمةِ الذي لديك جيدُ جداً، لا تضعه جانباً مِنْ الخيمةِ.47وفَهمَ إسماعيل أنّه كَانَ أبّاه، وأنّ زوجته شرّفتْه، وباركَ الرب إسماعيل.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الإصحاح الثاني والعشرين​
إسماعيل يَعُودُ إلى أبّيه، مَع زوجاتِه وأولاده.
1ونهض إسماعيل بعد ذلك وأَخذَ زوجتَه وأطفالَه وماشيتَه وكُلّ ما له ورحل مِنْ هناك وذُهِبَ إلى أبّيه في أرضِ الفلسطينيين. 2وروي إبراهيم لإسماعيل أبنه ما فعلته الزوجةِ الأولى التي تزوجها إسماعيل، وفق ما فعَلتْ.3أقام إسماعيل وأولاده مَع إبراهيم عديد مِنْ الأيامِ في تلك الأرضِ، وأقامَ إبراهيم في أرضِ الفلسطينيين وقت طويل.4وإزدادتْ الأيام ووَصلتْ لستّ وعشرون سنةَ، وبعد ذلك رَحلَ إبراهيم مَع خدمِه وكُلّ ما له مِنْ أرضِ الفلسطينيين وانتقلَ لمسافة عظيمة، وجاءوا بقرب حبرون، ومَكثوا هناك، وحَفرَ خدمَ إبراهيم آبار ماءِ، وسَكنَ إبراهيم وكُلّ من له بقرب الماءِ، وسَمعَ خدمَ أَبِيمَالِكُ ملك الفلسطينيين التقريرَ بأن خدمَ إبراهيم حَفرَوا آبار الماءِ في حدودِ الأرضِ.5فجاؤوا وتَشاجروا مع خدمِ إبراهيم، وسَلبوهم البئر العظيم الذي حَفروه.
6وسَمعَ أَبِيمَالِكُ ملك الفلسطينيين عن هذا الشأنِ، وهو وَفِيكُولُ، قائد قواته وجاء مع عشرون رجل رجالِه إلى إبراهيم، وتَكلّمَ أَبِيمَالِكُ مع إبراهيم بخصوص خدمِه، ووبّخَ إبراهيم أَبِيمَالِكُ بخصوص البئرِ الذي سلبه خدامِه منه.7وقالَ أَبِيمَالِكُ لإبراهيم، بحق الرب الذى خَلقَ كل الأرضَ، أنا لَمْ أَسْمعْ بتصرف خدامِي إلى خدمِكَ حتى هذا اليومِ.8وأَخذَ إبراهيم سبعة حملان وأعطاَهم إلى أَبِيمَالِكُ قائلاً خذُ هذه من يدي حتي تكُون شهادة لي بأنّني حَفرتُ هذه البئر.9وأَخذَ أَبِيمَالِكُ الحملان السبعة التي أعطاهم له إبراهيم، لأنه أعطي هو أيضاً ماشيةَ وقطعانَ بوفرةِ، وأقسمَ أَبِيمَالِكُ لإبراهيم بشأن البئرِ، لذا دَعا ذلك البئر بئر سبع، لأنه هناك أقسم كلاهما يما يتعلّقَ به.10وعمل كلاهما عهد في بئر سبع، وصعد أَبِيمَالِكُ مَع وَفِيكُولُ، قائد جيشه وكُلّ رجاله، وعادوا إلى أرضِ الفلسطينيين، وسَكنَ إبراهيم وكُلّ من له في بئر سبع وكَانَ في تلك الأرضِ مدة طويلة.
إبراهيم يَعُودُ إلى كنعان ويَجْعلُ بيتَه في بئر سبع، ويَستضيفُ الغرباء ويُعلّمُهم طرقَ الرب. 
11وغَرسَ إبراهيم بستان واسع في بئر سبع، وصَنعَ له أربعة أبوابِ تُواجهُ جنابِ الأرضِ الأربع، وغَرسَ كرماً فيه، كي إذا جاءَ مسافر إلى إبراهيم دَخلَ من أيّ باب كَانتْ في طريقِه، ومَكث هناك وأَكل وشَرب وسَرّتْ نفسه وبعد ذلك رَحلَ.
12 لأن دارِ إبراهيم كَانتْ مفتوحَة دائماً لبني البشر الذين يجتازون مرارا وتكراراً، الذين يأتون يومياً ليأَكْلوا ويشُرْبوا في دارِ إبراهيم. 13وأيّ إنسان كَانَ عِنْدَهُ جوعُ وأتى إلى بيتِ إبراهيم، كان إبراهيم يَعطيه خبزَ كي يَأْكلُ ويَشْربُ ويَكُونُ راضياً، وأي شخص أتى إليه عارياً إلى بيتِه كان يَكْسوه بالملابسِ كما يُريدُ ويَعطيه فضةَ وذهبَ ويُعلنُ إليه الرب الذي خَلقَه في الأرضِ؛ هذا ما فعَلَع إبراهيم طوال حياته. 14وقَطنَ إبراهيم وأولاده وكُلّ مم له في بئر سبع، ونَصبَ خيمتَه بقرب حبرون. 15وأَخّو إبراهيم نَاحُورَ وأبوه وكُلّ من لهم سَكنوا في حَارَانَ، لأنهم لَمْ يَأتوا مَع إبراهيم إلى أرضِ كنعان.16وولد أبناء لنَاحُورَ من مِلْكَةُ بِنْتُ هَارَانَ وأخت ساره، زوجة إبراهيم.
17وهذه هي أسماءَ من ولدتهم له, عُوص وَبُوزاً وَقَمُوئِيلَ وَكَاسَدَ وَحَزْواً وَفِلْدَاشَ وَيِدْلاَفَ وَبَتُوئِيلَ, ثمانية أبناءِ، هؤلاء هم أبناء مِلْكَةُ التى ولدتهم لنَاحُورَ، أَخّو إبراهيم.8 وكان لنَاحُورَ محظية واسمها كَانَ رَؤُومَةُ، وهي أيضاً ولدت لناحور طَابَحَ وَجَاحَمَ وَتَاحَشَ وَمَعْكَةَ، أربعة أبناءِ.19والأولاد الذين ولدوا كَانوا أثنا عشرَ أبنَ بالإضافةً إلى بناتَه، وهم أيضاً كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ أولاد ولدوُا لهم في حاران.20وأبناء عُوص، بكر نَاحُورَ كَان أَبِي و Cheref، Gadin، Melus، ودَبُورَةُ أختهم.21وأبناء بُوزاً كَانوا Berachel، Naamath، وَشِيوَا، وMadonu.22وأبناء قَمُوئِيلَ  كَانوا أَرَامَ وRechob.23وأبناء كَاسَدَ كَانوا Anamlech، Meshai، Benon وYifi؛ وأبناء Chazo كَانوا فلداش، Mechi وOpher. 24وأبناء فلداش كَانوا Arud، Chamum، مرد ومولوك. 25وأبناء Tidlaf كَانوا Mushan، كوشان وMutzi.26وبني بَتُوئِيلَ كَانوا Sechar، لاَبَانُ وأختهم رِفْقَةُ.27هذه عائلات بني ناحور، الذين ولدوا لهم في حاران؛ وأرام، إبن قَمُوئِيلَ وRechob أَخّوه سافرا مِنْ حاران ووَجدا وادي في الأرضِ بجانب نهر الفراتِ .28وشيّدوا مدينة هناك ودَعوا اسمَ المدينةِ بعد اسمِ فَتُورَ، إبن أَرَامِ، تلك هي أَرَامِ النَّهْرَيْنِ إلى هذا اليومِ.
29وبني َكَاسَد أيضاً ذَهبوا ليقيموا حيث يستطيعوا أَنْ يَجدوا موضع، فرَحلوا ووَجدوا وادي قبالة أرض شنعار فعاشوا هناك.30وشيّدوا لأنفسهم هناك مدينة، ودَعوا اسمَ المدينةِ َكَاسَد بعد اسمِ أبّيهم، تلك هي أرضُ الَكَاسَديين إلى هذا اليومِ، وسَكنَ بني َكَاسَد في تلك الأرضِ وأثمروا وتضَاعَفوا جداً.
31وتَارَحَ أبّو نَاحُورُ وإبراهيم، ذَهبَ وأَتخذَ زوجةً أخرى في شيخوختِه، واسمها كَانَ Pelilah، فحَبلتْ وولدت  إبن ودَعا اسمَه صُوبَا.32وعاشَ تَارَحَ خمس وعشرون سنة بَعْدَ أَنْ أنجبَ صُوبَا.33ومات تَارَحَ في تلك السَنَةِ، ذلك في السَنَةِ الخامسة والثلاثونِ مِنْ ولادةِ إسحاق إبن إبراهيم.34وكانت أيام تَارَحَ كَانتْ مأتي وخمس سنينَ، ودُفِنَ في حاران.35وعاشَ صُوبَا إبنُ تَارَحَ ثلاثون سنة وأنجبَ أَرَامَ، Achlis وMerik.36وأَرَامَ إبن صُوبَا إبن تَارَحَ كَانَ له ثلاث زوجاتِ وأنجبَ أثنا عشرَ إبنَ وثلاث بناتَ؛ ووَهبَ الرب أَرَامَ إبن صُوبَا ثروات وممتلكات و ماشيةِ  وفيرة، وأسراب وقطعان وازدادَ الرجلَ كثيراً.37وسافر أَرَامَ  إبن صُوبَا وأَخّوه وكُلّ عائلته مِنْ حاران، وذَهبوا ليسُكُنوا حيث يَجدوا موضع، لأن أملاكهم كانت عظيمة جداً ليَمْكثوا في حاران؛ لأنهم لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَتوقّفوا في حاران سويا مع إخوتِهم، بني ناحور.38ورحل أَرَامَ  إبن صُوبَا مع إخوتِه، فوَجدوا وادي على مسافة تجاه البلادِ الشرقيةِ فسَكنوا هناك.39وهم أيضاً شيّدوا مدينة هناك، لذلك دَعوها باسمَ أرام، بعد اسمِ أَخِّيهم الأكبرِ؛ تلك هي أَرَامَ صُوبَا إلى يومنا هذا.

إسحاق وحديث إسماعيل.
40وإسحاق، إبن إبراهيم كَانَ يَبْلغُ في تلك الأيامِ، وعلّمَه إبراهيم أبوه طريقَ الرب ليعْرِف الرب، وكَانَ الرب مَعه. 41وعندما كَانَ إسحاق بعمر السابعة والثلاثون، كَانَ أَخّوه إسماعيل ذْاهبُاً مَعه إلي الخيمةِ.42وافتخرَ إسماعيل بنفسه على إسحاق قائلاً " لقد كنْتُ فى الثالثة عشرَ عندما تَكلّمَ الرب مع أبي ليخِتننا، وفعَلتُ طبقاً لكلمةِ الرب الذي تَكلّمَ مع أبي، وقدمت نفسي للرب، ولَمْ أُنتهكْ كلمتَه التي أوصي بها أبي.43وأجابَ إسحاق على إسماعيل قائلا " لماذا تَتفاخرُ علّي بهذا، أعن قطعة قليلة من لحمِكَ أخذتها مِنْ جسدِكَ، تتَعَلُّق بما أَمرَك الرب؟

نبؤه ذبيحة إسحاق. 
44حي هو الرب، إله أبي إبراهيم، إن قال الرب لأبي، خذُ الآن أبنَكَ إسحاق وقدمه ذبيحة أمامي، لما اَمتنعَت بل لقْبلُت ذلك فرحاً. 45وسَمعَ الرب قولَ إسحاق الذى تَكلّمَ به إسماعيل، وحسن الأمر في عيني الرب، وفكر أنَّ يُحاولُ مع إبراهيم في هذا الأمر.

رأي الشيطانِ فى أبِّو المؤمنينِ.
46وكلّمَ الرب الشيطانِ " مِن أين‏ أتيت ؟ وأجابَ الشيطانَ الرب وقال " مِنْ التجوال في الأرضِ، ومِنْ التَمشّي ذهاباً وإيابا فيها. 47وقالَ الرب للشيطانِ، ما قولكَ لي فيما يَتعلّقُ بكُلّ أبناء الأرضِ؟ وأجابَ الشيطانَ الرب وقالَ، لقد رَأيتُ كُلّ بني الأرضِ الذين يَخْدمونَك ويَتذكّرونَك عندما يَحتاجونَ أيّ شئَ منك.48وعندما تَمْنحُهم الشيءَ الذي يَتطلّبونَه منك، يَجْلسونَ في طمأنينتهم ويَتخلّونَ عنك وهم لا يعودوا يَتذكّرونَك بعد.49أرأيت إبراهيم، إبن تارح, الذي لم يكن عنده في بادئ الأمر أطفالُ، ولقد خَدمَك وشيّدَ لك المذابحَ حيثما جاء، وهو قدم الذبائح عليهم ونادي باسمِكَ باستمرار لكُلّ بني الأرضِ.50والآن ها هو أبنه إسحاق ولدُ له، وتَخلّى عنك، لقد صَنعَ وليمة عظيمة لكُلّ ساكني الأرضِ، ونَسى الرب.51لأن ضمن كُلّ ما فعَلَه لم يقدّمَ لك أي ذبيحة؛ لا أحرق ذبائح ولا ذبائح سلامِه، لا ثورَ ولا حمل ولا عنزةُ من كُلّ ما ذبحه فى اليوم الذي فُطِم فيه أبنه.52فمِذ أيامِ ولادةِ أبنه حتى الآن، لما يربوا على سبع وثلاثون سنةَ، لم يشيّدَ أي مذبحِ أمامك، ولا قدّمَ لك أيّ ذبيحة، لأنه رَأى أنّك أعطيته ما طَلبَه أمامك، ولذا تَخلّى عنك.
53وقال الرب للشيطانِ، ألهذا الحدّ دَرستَ خادمَي إبراهيم؟ لأنه ليس هناك أحد مثله على الأرضِ , رجل كاملُ ومستقيم‏ أمامي، رجل يَخَافُ الرب ويَتفادى الشرَّ؛ حيّ أنا الرب، إن قَلت له، قدم أبنك إسحاق أمامي، لكان لا يَحْجبَه عنّي، أكثر بكثير إن قلت له أن يقدم ذبائح محروقة أمامي مِنْ مواشيه أَو قطعانِه.54وأجابَ الشيطانَ الرب وقالَ، تكلّمُ إذن الآن إلى إبراهيم كما قُلتَ، وأنت ستَرى إن كان لَنْ يَتجاوزُ اليومِ كلماتَكَ ويَرْفضُها.
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يعوض تعبك أ. صوت صارخ


----------

